# TOKYO | Projects & Construction



## Chad

[PROPOSED]* Tokyo Fashion School,* (205 M), 50 Storey-5172 Sq.m. 

Construction starts : March 2006
Construction ends : April 2009

Shinjuku Ku west Shinjuku one Chome


----------



## Chad

*Nishi 2 Chome, West Tokyo redevelopment,* (149 M), 39 Storey

Construction starts : March 2006
Construction ends : July 2008


----------



## Chad

*Tokyo Arakawa Ku Higure City 2 Chome,* (145 M), 38+38+38 Storey

Construction starts : 2005
Construction finishes : 2008










April 2005 :


----------



## Chad

*South Port-4, 3 Chome Redevelopment :* (141 M), 43 Storey
Construction : 2005-2008










April 2005 :










*Fijumi 2 Chome, North Redevelopment :* (140 M), 39 Storey
Construction : 2005-2007










April 2005 :


----------



## Chad

[UPDATE) *World City Towers, * (140+140+137 M), 42+41+41 Storey
Constructions : 2003-2007










April 2005 :


----------



## Chad

* Minato-ku coastal 1 Chome* (134 M), 25 Storey
Construction : 2005-2008










April 2005










*ＴＯＷＥＲ ＲＥＳＩＤＥＮＣＥ ＴＯＫＹＯ* ( 125 M), 37 Storey
Construction : 2005-2007



















April 2005 :


----------



## Chad

[UPDATE]*Mita 3 Chome* (180 M), 43 Storey
Construction : 2003-2006

Update : July 2005











*Kasumigaseki three Chome Government Agency Towers* (176+157 M), 38+38 Storey
Construction : 2005-2008










April 2005 :


----------



## Chad

[UPDATE] TBS Corporate Head Quarters :[/size][/b] (180 M), 40 Storey
construction : 2005-2008










July 2005


----------



## Chad

[UPDATE] JR East Tokyo Station Redevelpment[/b][/size], (168 M), 35 Storey
Construction : 2004-2007










April 2005 :










*The Ginza yeast * (120 M), 32 Storey
Construction : 2004-2006










April 2005 :


----------



## Chad

*Mita Tower Suits* (100+125 M), 36+28 Storey
Construction : 2003-2006










April 2005 :









[NEW]*Upper Osaki 4 Chome Plan * (115 M), 28 Storey



















*East Common*(117 M), 33 Storey
Construction : 2004-2006



















October 2004 :


----------



## Tom_Green

Thanks for your work Chad. 

But i must be nonest. The buildings looking very very boxy. I hope that will look more beautiful in reality than in the renders.


----------



## Chad

*N Y T atlas tower, Shinjuku Chome west 7*, (100 M), 28 Storey
Construction : 2004-2006










July 2005









*Sihnjuku AXE Tower*(105 M), 32 Storey
Construction : 2004-2006










April 2005 :










*Park Tower Higasinakano, Nakano Ku Higasinakano 5 Chome plan * (104 M), 30 Storey
Construction : 2004-2007










April 2005 :









*SONY Tower, Shibaura development project* (100 M), 20 Storey
Construction : 2004-2006










April 2005 :










*Ｇａｌｌｅｒｉａ Ｇｒａｎｄｅ*, (100 M), 27 Storey










April 2005 :


----------



## Chad

Yeh, I think the reason why all those towers rising in box shape is due to the limitation of the shape of all Japanese redevelopment land plot plans which all the company want to make the full profit out of it by create as much built-up space as possible.


----------



## Siopao

Tokyo is always booming


----------



## James Foong

Tokyo construction tower cranes are cool... looks so tough and big.. bigger than any tower crane in the rest of the world. Definitely tokyo's booming!


----------



## Chad

[UPDATED] *Tokyo Midtown Tower, 54 FL, 248.510 M 










Aug 29, 2005 :*


----------



## James Foong

looks huge n tall.


----------



## QuebecCity

good news For tokyo, i dont know much thing about this city, but they are a lot of people


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

Wow amazing list of projects! Not the height is impressive, but the number even more!

and thanks for the update of the midtown tower, this tower should have an own update topic...


----------



## mtb_nz

aedificium erectum said:


> Wow amazing list of projects! Not the height is impressive, but the number even more!
> 
> and thanks for the update of the midtown tower, this tower should have an own update topic...


is this not impressive height wise??










I suppose its only 610 meters :cheers:


----------



## dannykylaw

The height of this tower is impressive, but the shape is not very fascinating if compare with Tokyo tower. Bu the way, there are only low rise buildings 
around it, The picture as I imagined " A supper high gaint with a group of ants" . I think is not necessary to build a such supper tall tower in there.
The height of the tower is better about the same as Tokyo tower as well.


----------



## G_DOG

tokyo gets my vote for the ugliest towers thats for sure!


----------



## TowersNYC

mmm they are all too boxy!


----------



## angaurits




----------



## dannykylaw

I've been tokyo 3 years, I seen so many boxy building there. I think boxy building is easer aganist earthquake...? Does anyone who can reply me ?


----------



## Pengui

dannykylaw said:


> I've been tokyo 3 years, I seen so many boxy building there. I think boxy building is easer aganist earthquake...? Does anyone who can reply me ?


I don't think it matters ^ ^
Boxy buildings are more space efficient, I guess that's why there is so much in Tokyo: because land is very expensive and cannot be wasted with un-needed architectural refinements ;-)


----------



## Marco Polo

Lots of activity. Cingratulations Tokyo.
But... those towers are all pretty awful. Sorry...


----------



## egramsbergen

According to my statistics, Tokyo is the world's 3rd skyline after Hong Kong and New York.


----------



## zergcerebrates

gbelan said:


> tokyo gets my vote for the ugliest towers thats for sure!


But it is still modern nevertheless.


----------



## sean storm

tokyo's obsession with 'refined/modified' boxes was pretty aesthetically successful in the beginning, but with all these new proposals and constructions that obsession is getting really TIRED.

but wow, that's a lot of construction and i think when you compile all the bldgs > 150M, tokyo might just be the third or fourth largest skyline on earth, even though nothing really stands out.


----------



## Danish_guy

what a boom... Tokyo would be so n1 in 2008 (allmost all of these projeckt end in 2008 or before)


----------



## Mosaic

I love Tokyo!!!


----------



## Alle

Any updates? 

Japan is great in terms of technology .


----------



## python

Can anyone here discuss in detail about how Tokyo can have so many hi-rise building, when it's situated in such an active seismic zone. What is the technology that's being used? These buildings have to be superstrong and flexible, to be able to withstand such poundings.


----------



## Chad

*Tokyo Midtown Project, 54+25+30 Storey-249M+113.35M+107.4M (DUE 2007)*










撮影日2005年11月2日


----------



## Chad

*Tokyo mode school, 50 Storey-205M (DUE 2009)*










撮影日2005年11月2日


----------



## Chad

*JR Tokyo Station Redevelopment, 43+42 Storey-204.9M (DUE 2007)*










撮影日2005年11月4日

















*Shin Marunoushi, 38 Storey-197M (DUE 2007)*










撮影日2005年11月4日









*（仮称）大手町地区第一次再開発事業, 37+31+23 Storey-180M+150M+125M (DUE 2009)*


----------



## Chad

*The Tokyo Towers, 58+58 Storey-192.29M+188.73M (DUE 2008)*










撮影日2005年10月30日









*Park City, 52+32 Storey-180M+115M (DUE 2008)*


























撮影日2005年10月30日









*TBS Complex, 39 Storey-180M (DUE 2008)*










撮影日2005年10月30日


----------



## Urban Dave

Thanks for the updates! It was a long time since the last one!


----------



## Urban Dave

What I like about japanese skyscrapers is that they look large. They are massive.


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima

Sadly most of building projects in Tokyo aren't very impressive.


----------



## Chad

But when they formed up together as a skyline, surely impressive indeed


----------



## onmyoji

yes you are right!!! But the main factor I don't like of Tokyo skyscrapers is that they are almost all 200 meters high and the scenario is quite flat!!! Tokyo needs a super high skyscraper!! Like Financial center in Shanghai or the Empire State Building in N.Y.
What you think about????


----------



## LordMarshall

they might look boring but like someone said here add it to the skyline these towers look great.

i like this cluster:


----------



## onmyoji

I agree with you! Mid-town shape is really amazing but the high is too less...I was for 100 meter more!


----------



## Muse

Tokyo, gambarimasho- ne! kay:

Most look fine to me. Lots of boxes but nice ones. Strange render but love the Tokyo Mode School which Chad posted!!


----------



## Alle

"tokyo's obsession with 'refined/modified' boxes was pretty aesthetically successful in the beginning, but with all these new proposals and constructions that obsession is getting really TIRED."


On the other hand the density and size of Tokyo is maybe whats most spectacular about the city. Did anyone say urbanism?


----------



## Chad

*Mita 3 Chome, 43 Storey-179.30M (DUE 2006)*

撮影日2005年10月28日








*
Government Project at Kasumigaseki 3 Chome, 38+33 Storey-176M+157M (DUE 2008)








*

撮影日2005年11月4日









*South Aoyama 1 Chome, 46 Storey-172.39M (DUE 2007)*










撮影日2005年10月30日


----------



## Chad

*Shibaura island A1 block, 48 Storey-169.9M (DUE 2007)*










撮影日2005年10月28日









*Shibaura island A2 block, 49 Storey-168.8M (DUE 2007)*










撮影日2005年10月28日









*Shibaura island A3 block, 48 Storey-167.6M (DUE 2008)*










撮影日2005年10月28日


----------



## LordMarshall

those are nice.

the one that says Government Project at Kasumigaseki 3 Chome is it for government offices or foor the poorer a cheaper place to get apartments.


----------



## onmyoji

Do you think the shape of cube or box of most tokyo buildings is due by the vision of an equalitarian society? or it is simply the japanese vision of aesthetic?


----------



## dannykylaw

I don't like boxy buildings very much?


----------



## James Saito

onmyoji said:


> Do you think the shape of cube or box of most tokyo buildings is due by the vision of an equalitarian society? or it is simply the japanese vision of aesthetic?


I think they just want to get the maximum floor space within the height limit?


----------



## MIKERU Z

Mmm look a bit boxy, but i love Japan anyway


----------



## onmyoji

James Saito said:


> I think they just want to get the maximum floor space within the height limit?


Could be!!! I like all new projects of Tokyo, just it needs a special landmark with a particular shape...


----------



## spicytimothy

ugh... nothing special :-/ All these buildings are just boxes, and they aren't that tall for that matter :-/


----------



## Zaki

Well the japanese usually always been very efficient and whats more space efficient than a box


----------



## onmyoji

I really can t understand why Tokyo hasn't buildings with innovative and amazing shape!! Someone can explain me why?????


----------



## CPN

onmyoji said:


> I really can t understand why Tokyo hasn't buildings with innovative and amazing shape!! Someone can explain me why?????


well, maybe regular boxes are more resistant to earthquakes than extravagant shapes.


----------



## Stephan23

When real supertalls comming for this town.


----------



## Bond James Bond

Great stuff!


----------



## godblessbotox

"and ofcouse, The approved 610 Meters Sumida Tower"

This is really going to be built! thats awesome, please i dont know how to read japanesem, someone explane this glorious building!!!


----------



## Mosaic

For me, Tokyo is always impressive.


----------



## onmyoji

Sumida Tower is not yet been approved!
I think Tokyo will be much more imprsessive when Sumida Tower, Nishi shinjuku 3 chome project, Mid-town Tower and Tokyo station redevelopement will be completed!!


----------



## HDTV

*Size of the developments*

Anyone know the square footage of these developments in Tokyo?


----------



## onmyoji

I really don't know. That's an interesting question!!...


----------



## Seb

I'm not impressed with any of these boxes. I guess they aren't building anything else due to the fact that japan is so small for such a big population- land is expensive. Soon they will start building underground cities unless of course they invade another country... history does have a tendency of repeating itself. 

日本人要吃烤鸭时说：八个鸭肉！Nej inte anka. Jag ska ha nyponsoppa!


----------



## dubaiflo

not really impressed. architecture is rather cheap but don't get me wrong this is great for tokyo.


----------



## onmyoji

That's true...shapes are not amazing but Tokyo is just great!!...Buildings are much more modern than any other city in the world.
I am sure in the future also Tokyo will have buildings with nice shapes as Sumida Tower and Mode Gakuen projects...


----------



## fairladyZ

dubaiflo said:


> not really impressed. architecture is rather cheap but don't get me wrong this is great for tokyo.


what do you mean by cheap? is it because its boxy??
most architectures in Tokyo are much more expensive than skyscrapers in other cities.


----------



## Manila-X

I was suprised about the building boom in Tokyo. Now what the city needs is a supertall!


----------



## dubaiflo

fairladyZ said:


> what do you mean by cheap? is it because its boxy??
> most architectures in Tokyo are much more expensive than skyscrapers in other cities.



well maybe this was the wrong word, i should have said "poor" archticture, what i mean is that the designs are not very creative or special.


----------



## Monkey

dubaiflo said:


> well maybe this was the wrong word, i should have said "poor" archticture, what i mean is that the designs are not very creative or special.


There are still far more creative and sexy scrapers in Tokyo than Dubai. Towers like the Metropolitan Government Building, Shinjuku Park Tower, Roppongi Hills Tower, Dentsu Headquarters at Shiodome, NTV Headquarters, and Atago Green Hills Tower are all at least as pretty and/or impressive as the Burj al Arab which is currently the only memorable completed building in Dubai. I think Tokyo's skyscrapers are very under-rated.


----------



## onmyoji

Yes I agree with you, Monkey. But let me underline that except Tokyo Tower there is not a real landmark in Tokyo. I think chuo-ku should have a super high-rise building. From Tokyo bay the panorama could be much much more impressive.
Even though Tokyo is simply GREAT!!!


----------



## Monkey

^ It's true that Tokyo lacks world famous landmarks. There is no Tokyo equivalent of Big Ben, Eiffel Tower, Statue of Liberty, Red Square/Kremlin etc. The iconic image of Japan is a Shinkansen bullet train streaking past Mt Fuji rather than any Tokyo building. Other Japanese icons such as samurai swords, kimonos, geisha, or sushi will also spring to mind. However that does not mean that people around the world have no images to associate with Tokyo. If you mention "Tokyo" to most British people the image they are most likely to picture are the neon-soaked futuristic streetscapes found in districts like Shinjuku or Shibuya.


----------



## Brasil Guy

That´s not a boom, its just regular construction activity in Tokyo, the same stands for São Paulo. In 2005 230 high-rises were completed there and according to local newspapers 2005 construction activity decreased about 15% from 2004.


----------



## onmyoji

I think u are quite right....but if you consider all the project from now to 2010 it is really having a boom!!...


----------



## Javier

Well, Tokyo always is changing and adding new highrises to its impressive skyline, and i have no doubts that the activity will never stop...

I agree with many forumers that Tokyo lacks a supertall, just take the example of Taipei, that city is located in a place where earthquakes happens frequently, and they built the world tallest building...


----------



## onmyoji

I completly agree with Javier. I think the main reason Tokyo has not a supertall is due by the high limits. It is caused by the Haneda airport near the city center chuo-ku.
Even so I am still thinking Tokyo needs a supertall (from 300 to 350 m.) in the bay area.


----------



## skyperu34

^^ thats exactly the reason for unexisting supertalls in Tokyo. There are many buildings with similar heights: Metropolitan government (243m), Mid Town tower (248m), Yoyogi RC (240m), Sunshine 60 (239), City Opera (235), Shinjuku Park (235), all located in Shinjuku


----------



## onmyoji

This is the reason why Sumida Tower (600 m) is far from city center! Sumida ku is far from the riverside skyline and the panorama will be unchanged there.
Anyway I am still hoping Tokyo will have a supertall as soon as possible!


----------



## onmyoji

Any new projets?


----------



## onmyoji

I read about a new supertall in shinbashi (260 meter). is that true? any pictures?


----------



## AKIRAsan




----------



## onmyoji

amazing!!! thank you...I think the new building in shinjuku is just amazing!!! the shape is simply soo futuristic!
By the way there is any picture about the toranomon and shinbashi buildings?
I read that shinbashi will be completely renewed, also because of the loop road 2.


----------



## xiaoluis

mmm..... Great!!


----------



## Alle

onmyoji said:


> I really can t understand why Tokyo hasn't buildings with innovative and amazing shape!! Someone can explain me why?????


Tokyo has some of the most unique buildingdesigns in the world. When it comes to functionality, facades and ornaments etc. Where else can u see a building shaped like a robotbug? (if i remember it correct that was what it resembled)


----------



## onmyoji

AKing said:


> Tokyo has some of the most unique buildingdesigns in the world. When it comes to functionality, facades and ornaments etc. Where else can u see a building shaped like a robotbug? (if i remember it correct that was what it resembled)



yes that`s true...lately i am changing my mind about tokyo skyline!!..specially the new shinjuku buildings is one of the most innovative...


----------



## [Jmlr]

good for tokio


----------



## Timur

extremly small lands... how boring city...


----------



## Timur

land must be like that... wide and huge.



nuricool said:


>


----------



## onmyoji

yes right..without anything in it!! ah ah ah...no other country has the luxury buildings japan has...


----------



## Alle

Timur said:


> extremly small lands... how boring city...


Tokyo is still the city of high tech, not exactly just becouse they would have better technology but becouse they are in need of new solutions all the time becouse of the size and density.


----------



## Momo1435

Timur said:


> extremly small lands... how boring city...


Istanbul is just a small provincial town compared to Tokyo, so Istanbul needs to build big buildings to look like something and it has enough space to do it. A world city like Tokyo, by far the biggest city in the world doesn't need to proof itself with extravagant big buildings. Instead they build extravagant smaller buildings. And why, because Tokyo can because it doesn't have anything to loose. It will remain one of the most exiting cities in the world whatever they build. 

On second thought, why am I even seriously responding to this ignorance.


----------



## Muse

Momo1435 said:


> On second thought, why am I even seriously responding to this ignorance.


LOL Exactly. Tokyo = boring!? :lol: 

We need some serious updates Tokyo forumers! Please.

Thanks AKIRAsan for posting those projects.


----------



## onmyoji

yes thanks Akira san for these projects...


----------



## Timur

onmyoji said:


> yes right..without anything in it!! ah ah ah...no other country has the luxury buildings japan has...


u r typical donkey, be gay in tokyo.


----------



## onmyoji

Timur said:


> u r typical donkey, be gay in tokyo.



got angry??....


----------



## Muse

Who is this jerk?


----------



## Momo1435

Timur said:


> u r typical donkey, be gay in tokyo.


You asked for it!










Don't think the moderators aren't watching!

FUUUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## sharpie20

Why don't they build skyscrapers, that are taller, i know there are earth quake problems but i think they have technology that can combat the harm done by earth quakes. I also heard somehwere that they don't build skyscrapers so that they don't disrupt the temples that are nearby, but i'm not sure. 

Can anybody clarify?


----------



## Karakuri

Timur said:


> extremly small lands... how boring city...


:lol: This　is soooooooo funny...but the joke was pushed further by posting an ex battlefield or a brownfiled site picture featuring a road with 3 cars and 1 van on it, and rusty roofs... :lol: 
You're right man, when I see this pic, I gotta tell me Tokyo is nothing compared to the paradise you showed us!

Thanks for making me laugh like this, but you need to know that even a "third class" (no negative meaning) city in Japan may be richer than your beloved Istanbul, so think about Tokyo...


----------



## onmyoji

sharpie20 said:


> Why don't they build skyscrapers, that are taller, i know there are earth quake problems but i think they have technology that can combat the harm done by earth quakes. I also heard somehwere that they don't build skyscrapers so that they don't disrupt the temples that are nearby, but i'm not sure.
> 
> Can anybody clarify?



The problems are several. First, in Minato area and the bay area there is an high limit due to the Haneda airport. Haneda airport is located in the bay area and is one of the most crowded in the world.
Second, around the emperor palace there is an high limit because the emperor family panorama is considered more important (mmmmmmm!!!!)
Third, I remember you that in Shinjuku there is a plan for a 350 meter building...and near Asakusa from 2008 they' ll build the tallest (not building) tower in the world 610 meter.


----------



## AKIRAsan




----------



## AKIRAsan




----------



## Majevčan

now that's density


----------



## onmyoji

AKIRAsan said:


>



Woooww this building is amazing!!! Thank you for the pics Akira


----------



## onmyoji

The mode gakuen building is simply amazing!! I think it will be one of the most famous buil. in Tokyo. Unfortunately it is just 200 meter and it will be not really visible among the others shinjuku buildings.
http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/tokyo-kensetu/tokyo-205mode.htm


----------



## onmyoji

the mid-town building has just open today!! welcome to the Tokyo tallest building!!!


----------



## will.exe

Wow those Japanese sure know how to make a box look nice.


----------



## Dallas star

wow i *heart* tokyo... 
lol


----------



## onmyoji

Does anyone new pictures about new project under construction?


----------



## HD

Wow, what's happening here? Is this building down there being demolished?


----------



## AM Putra

There'll be more building there, more density.


----------



## hp500hp

Bravo bravo


----------



## OshHisham

can anybody post the latest of Midtown?.....it is a super fast development process..i'm so impressed...

plus i want to see Ando Tadao's work on that site too..:yes:


----------



## OshHisham

Momo1435 said:


> You asked for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think the moderators aren't watching!
> 
> FUUUUUUUU!!!!


hadogei...how is he doing?:lol: .....i miss my beautiful life in japan......


----------



## Vapour

August 30th


----------



## Insane alex

Wow! Nice!


----------



## onmyoji

Great Building...Probably it is the most innovative building in Tokyo


----------



## [email protected]

Ginza was already a world capital of the shopping. Furthermore, department stores increased. 
In Akasaka, a complex building opens. 


YURAKUCHO ITOCiA
Open: 2007,10.12
18,500㎡









Open: 2007, 9.1
MARRONNIER GATE


















Akasaka Biz Tower
Open: 2007, 10
287,200㎡


----------



## onmyoji

great news...I ll go and have a look as soon as possible.


----------



## Karakuri

Cocoon Tower update:


----------



## onmyoji

Amazing building!!! just a bit too small...I would like to see the same building but 300 meter tall....that would be a great landmark for tokyo...


----------



## onmyoji

it should be almost completed now...


----------



## korea2002

*Tokyo Construction Update-2008.2*


----------



## korea2002

*Another pics~*


----------



## korea2002

Source-http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/index.htm
http://www.blue-style.com/index.html


----------



## ZZ-II

cool updates, many thx


----------



## davee08

great updates! can't believe that tokyo has so many boxy buildings but they do it so well that its pretty much a part of being in japan. progress on coccoon tower is goin fast can't wait to see the end result looking forward to visiting tokyo soon.


----------



## Ttokyo

Nice update!!!! Does anybody think the boom of contruction is going to slow a bit in Tokyo?


----------



## Axelferis

It's logical that tokyo can't build very high rises just beacuse of earthquake!!!

I loved neo tokyo in akira . it is an amazing city!!


----------



## Michael_23

Cocoon Tower is designed in similar style to Bird Nest Stadium in Beijing (in a great style, I must add .


----------



## Shezan

wow...that cocoon tower....:nuts:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*Tokyo: 'God'-City*

Greater Tokyo...the greatest expression of urbanity that humanity has ever physically-realized. :yes:

Tokyo is, truly, a 'god'-city. :bow:


----------



## Du'Myth

This whole country is on steroids i tell ya... Non-stop building! I'll get there sometimes


----------



## oshwie

Hi everyone! I´m from Tijuana, Mexico and i will go to Tokyo on next month flying in the relatively new and only non-stop fly between Latin America and Asia by Aeromexico.

Well, i want to know if the Crowne Plaza Metropolitan Tokyo is a well located hotel. I mean, if there are some places to visit nearby or what can you tell me about it?

I will appreciate a lot the information.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

oshwie said:


> Hi everyone! I´m from Tijuana, Mexico and i will go to Tokyo on next month flying in the relatively new and only non-stop fly between Latin America and Asia by Aeromexico.
> 
> Well, i want to know if the Crowne Plaza Metropolitan Tokyo is a well located hotel. I mean, if there are some places to visit nearby or what can you tell me about it?
> 
> I will appreciate a lot the information.


I believe this hotel is in Ikebukuro, which is off the Yamanote Line, a major rail line that connects to many places of interest. It can also be used to connect to most other major rail/metro lines. It's more a question of where do you want to go?

You'll most likely want to get around by train/metro (taxi = more expensive), so figure out where you want to go and what station(s) they are near. Then use a map like the one below to plan your travels (I suggest printing it out).

Ikebukuro is in big, bold letters toward the top left hand corner.

*Note - the Yamanote Line is the gray/white, thinner, checkered line. 











Don't let the map intimidate you. If you take the time to study it, you'll get more out of you limited time in Tokyo.


----------



## Assemblage23

oshwie said:


> Hi everyone! I´m from Tijuana, Mexico and i will go to Tokyo on next month flying in the relatively new and only non-stop fly between Latin America and Asia by Aeromexico.
> 
> Well, i want to know if the Crowne Plaza Metropolitan Tokyo is a well located hotel. I mean, if there are some places to visit nearby or what can you tell me about it?
> 
> I will appreciate a lot the information.




I went to Tokyo last year using the same flight from AeroMexico. If you bought the "Gran Plan" and you have hotel nights included, I would recomend you the Hotel I stayed in: Shinagawa Prince Hotel. I enjoyed my time there and is located directly infront of one of the most important Metro/Train stations: Shinagawa . :cheers:


----------



## oshwie

Thanks to both for the information! I´ll keep it on mind!


----------



## Hed_Kandi

*Louis Vuitton flagship store by UNStudio*











More images can be found here:
http://www.dezeen.com/2008/07/31/louis-vuitton-flagship-store-by-unstudio/#more-15898


----------



## Ackebooa

Some nice projects going on there :> last time i were in tokyo i staid at Ueno First City Hotel. Also a hotel to recommend, cheap and clean. It was located not far away from Ueno station, one of the biggest, i think it may be third biggest after Shinjuku and Tokyo. It has direct connection to the Keisei line which host trains all the way east to Narita Airport.


----------



## japanese001

creature.TOKYO MONSTER
high-resolution　http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_GxhniTj1E&fmt=18




high-resolution　http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMl3vBJVzmM&fmt=18


----------



## Huti

Hed_Kandi said:


> *Louis Vuitton flagship store by UNStudio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More images can be found here:
> http://www.dezeen.com/2008/07/31/louis-vuitton-flagship-store-by-unstudio/#more-15898


please build this!!!


----------



## Orsino05

^^
world's largest subwoofer


----------



## Jim856796

There is a proposal for a 200-metre tower that will incorporate the facade of the Tokyo Central Post Office Building (built 1933) into its base. Here is a link to the proposal:

http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=80021


----------



## Momo1435

Two projects.


Momo1435 said:


> After all those pictures it's time for some serious news.
> 
> Mori has issued a press release for it's new 247 meter high tower in Toranomon/Shimbashi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mori.co.jp/company/press/release/2009/07/20090702130000001504.html
> 
> 概要
> ◆ 計画名－環状第二号線新橋・虎ノ門地区第二種市街地再開発事業　III街区（虎ノ門街区）
> ◆ 所在地－東京都港区虎ノ門一丁目26番他
> ◆ 階数－地上53階、地下5階
> ◆ 高さ－約247m
> ◆ 敷地面積－約17,069㎡
> ◆ 延床面積－約252,993㎡
> ◆ 構造－鉄骨鉄筋コンクリート造、鉄骨造、鉄筋コンクリート造
> ◆ 用途－オフィス、店舗、共同住宅、ホテル、カンファレンス、駐車場
> ◆ 施行者－東京都
> ◆ 着工－2010年11月予定
> ◆ 竣工－2014年05月予定
> 
> The location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2009/07/post-0116.html
> 
> The design looks a bit different then the picture on the project page on mori.co.jp:
> http://www.mori.co.jp/projects/kanjo-2go/
> 
> And the height has changed from 250m to 247m, so it won't be Tokyo's tallest when finished.





Momo1435 said:


> 2-chome Minami-Ikebukuro Redevelopment.
> 
> A 185 meter / 48 stories tall high-rise close to the Sunshine 60 complex will be part of a major redevelopment in Ikebukuro Nichome A district. It will house the Toshima-ku government central office, other offices, shops and apartments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 南池袋二丁目Ａ地区第一種市街地再開発事業の概要
> ◆ 階数－地上48階、地下3階
> ◆ 高さ－約185m
> ◆ 敷地面積－約8,330㎡
> ◆ 建築面積－約5,400㎡
> ◆ 延床築面積－93,700㎡（容積率対象面積66,600㎡）
> ◆ 構造－鉄骨鉄筋コンクリート造、鉄筋コンクリート造、一部鉄骨造
> ◆ 用途－豊島区本庁舎、オフィス、店舗、共同住宅
> ◆ 総戸数－約410戸
> ◆ 着工－2011年度予定
> ◆ 竣工－2014年度予定
> 
> Construction start: 2011
> Construction completion: 2014
> 
> Location:
> http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=南池袋,+豊...681,139.717308&spn=0.006611,0.009645&t=h&z=17
> 
> Location from the air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2009/07/post-3036.html
> http://www.city.toshima.lg.jp/kusei/machidukuri/014174.html


----------



## Huti

I love Japanese cities and their design


----------



## [{x}]

Amazing. I hope Tokyo keeps building new buildings forever.


----------



## Momo1435

Kachidoki Redevelopment projects.

*Kachidoki Station Front Redevelopment Project* (東京都市計画勝どき駅前地区第一種市街地再開発事業)
http://www.ur-net.go.jp/kachidoki/gaiyou.html
http://www.blue-style.com/photo/all/view-1616.html

height: 193 meter
stories: 55
completion date: 08/2010










progress 7/22









tokyo1986.seesaa.net/

*Kachidoki 1-chome Area Project* 勝どき一丁目地区プロジェクト新築工事
http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2006/07/20g7b100.htm
http://www.blue-style.com/search-view.php?bldg_code=1617

height: 159.85 meter
stories: 45
completion date: 01/2011


















progress:

6/7








blue-style.com/search-view.php?bldg_code=1617

7/23








tokyo1986.seesaa.net/


----------



## Momo1435

*Toranomon-Roppongi Area Redevelopment Project* (虎ノ門・六本木地区再開発)
http://www.mori.co.jp/company/press/release/2009/02/20090216110000000970.html
http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/tokyo-kensetu/tokyo-200toranomon.htm
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2009/04/post-dfbd.html

Height: 206.69 meter 
stories: 48
current status: demolishing
start construcion: 10/2009
completion date: 06/2012



















location:
http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?f=q&h...63355,139.7425&spn=0.006363,0.009645&t=h&z=17

location helicopter view










on the ground


----------



## Momo1435

*JP Tower* (ＪＰタワー)
http://www.japanpost.jp/pressrelease/2008/document/1001_00_05_2008062504.pdf　
http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/tokyo-kensetu/tokyo-200jp-tower.htm
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2009/04/post-0116.html

Height: 200.00 meter
stories: 4
completion date: 03/2012



















location:
http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?f=q&h....679784,139.763421&spn=0.006362,0.009645&z=17

March 2009










7/10









building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2009/07/post-8c11.html


----------



## Momo1435

*Otemachi 1-6 Plan* (大手町１－６計画)
http://www.tatemono.com/news/2007/ttknews070524.pdf　
http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/tokyo-kensetu/tokyo-199otemachi.htm
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2009/05/post-f1f6.html

Height: 199.70m
stories: 38
start construcion: 11/2009
completion date: 04/2014










location:
http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?f=q&s...763163&spn=0.006361,0.009645&t=h&z=17&iwloc=A

current situation:


----------



## Momo1435

* Nishi-Shinjuku 8-chome Naruko Area Redevelopment* (西新宿八丁目成子地区)
http://www.toshiseibi.metro.tokyo.jp/cpproject/field/nisisinjuk/saikaihatsu41.html
http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/tokyo-kensetu/tokyo-190naruko.htm
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2009/05/2009-e716.html

height: 198.20m
stories: 40
status: u/c
completion date: 08/2011



















Current situation (06/29):









bluestyle.livedoor.biz

And right next to this one

*Kita-Shinjuku Area Redevelopment Plan Office Tower* (西新宿八丁目成子地区)
http://www.toshiseibi.metro.tokyo.jp/saikaihatu_j/newpage6.htm
http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/tokyo-kensetu/tokyo-166shinjyuku.htm
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2009/05/2009-e716.html

height: 166.50m
stories: 35
status: u/c
completion date: 08/2011










Location both projects;
http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?f=q&h...149,139.689038&spn=0.006361,0.009645&t=h&z=17

Helicopter view location (May 2009):


----------



## Momo1435

*Higashi-Ikebukuro 4-chome Second Area Redevelopment Project * ( 東池袋四丁目第２地区（再）)

New Name

*OWL TOWER (アウルタワー)*

http://www.toshiseibi.metro.tokyo.jp/cpproject/field/higasiikeb/saikaihatsu20-02.html
http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/tokyo-kensetu/tokyo-195ikebukuro.htm
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2009/04/2009-85ed.html

height: 189.20m
stories: 52
status: u/c
completion date: 01/2011










location:
http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?f=q&h...7623,139.71939&spn=0.006097,0.009645&t=h&z=17

current situation (4/26)










(5/26)









blogs.yahoo.co.jp/aurdii/1573247.html


----------



## Momo1435

Right next to Shibuya Station.

* Shibuya 2-chome 21 Area Development Plan* (渋谷二丁目２１地区開発計画)
http://miyashita-park.jp/blog/bunkagaiku/081210sbg.html
http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/tokyo-kensetu/tokyo-188tokyu.htm
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2009/07/post-3d0a.html

height: 182.5m
stories: 34
status: u/c
completion date: 2012










location:
http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?f=q&h...979,139.703468&spn=0.006364,0.009645&t=h&z=17

situation (07/03)










Helicopter, the site is in the lower right corner but it's not really visible because of the surrounding buildings.


----------



## Momo1435

*Harumi 3-chome West Area A-2 Building & A-3 Building* (晴海三丁目西地区Ａ２・Ａ３街区計画)
http://www.toshiseibi.metro.tokyo.jp/cpproject/field/harumigun/saikaihatsu19.html
http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/tokyo-kensetu/tokyo-177harumi2.htm
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2009/05/post-88a2.html

Both towers:

function: residential
height: 177.3m
stories: 51
status: u/c
completion date: 01/2012



















location:
http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?f=q&h...047,139.778441&spn=0.006137,0.009645&t=h&z=17

situation (5/14):










They are build right next to the *Bay City Harumi Sky Link Tower*, that started as the A-1 Building and that is almost completed.

height: 168.95m
stories: 49
status: u/c
completion date: 11/2009

situation (06/03):









My own picture.


----------



## VicFontaine

tokyo - awesome.


----------



## Momo1435

*Nishi-Shinjuku 6-chome West 6th Zone Redevelopment Residential* (西新宿六丁目西第６地区　住宅棟)
http://www.toshiseibi.metro.tokyo.jp/cpproject/field/nisisinjuk/saikaihatsu39.html
http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/tokyo-kensetu/tokyo-160shinzyuku.htm
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2009/05/2009-0cfa.html

function: residential
height: 167.43m 
stories: 45
status: u/c
completion date: 01/2010










location:
http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?f=q&h...515,139.688694&spn=0.006361,0.009645&t=h&z=17

helicopter (5/6)










5/22 









My own picture


----------



## Momo1435

* Awajicho 2-chome West Area North Section * (淡路町二丁目西部地区 北街区)
http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2008/06/20i6d100.htm
http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/tokyo-kensetu/tokyo-165awaji.htm

function: office
height: 165m
stories: 41
construction start: 10/2009
completion date: 10/2012










location:
http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?f=q&h....768463&spn=0.005768,0.005171&z=17&iwloc=addr

helicopter:


----------



## ukiyo

Any news on 西新宿三丁目西地区再開発?


----------



## Tom_Green

Momo thank you very much. kay:


----------



## Momo1435

NihonKitty said:


> Any news on 西新宿三丁目西地区再開発?


Absolutely nothing, even less.

It's completely silent around this project, it could be the silence before the storm but with the current economic climate it's more likely that the developers are waiting for better times, and that's even a positive way to look at it.


----------



## Momo1435

*Loop Line #2 Shimbashi/Toranomon Redevelopment Project Building III* (247m) (info post 227)

New developments on Tokyo's highest proposed building at this moment.









http://www.mori.co.jp/projects/kanjo-2go/

The preparations to start the demolition of the old buildings on this site have started. 




































building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/

If all goes to plan it will go u/c in November.


----------



## Momo1435

*Roppongi 3-chome Redevelopment* (150m) (info post 249)


















ameblo.jp/toretatenagano/

*OWL TOWER* (189m) (info post 235)









blue-style.com/









blogs.yahoo.co.jp/aurdii


----------



## ongtrem

*Mass Transport in Tokio*

Tokyo's secret is to plan the construction together with public transport. For many towns this seems to be a big secret.


----------



## Momo1435

*Nishi-Shinjuku 8-chome Naruko Area Redevelopment* (198.20m) (info post #234)

small picture, but it clearly shows the progress. 









ameblo.jp/takumi1133/

For people that are interested 2 picture galleries with pictures of the area before and during the demolition of the old neighbourhood that made way for this project.

http://636.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/album_23_/index.html
http://636.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/album_24_/index.html


*Roppongi 3-chome Redevelopment* (150m) (info post 249)









bluestyle.livedoor.biz/


----------



## Momo1435

Nishi-Shinjuku 8-chome Naruko Area Redevelopment (198.20m) (info post #234) 

Better pics.










first glass










it's going fast









building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/


----------



## Momo1435

*Otemachi 1-chome Second Area Building B* 

http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/tokyo-kensetu/tokyo-177otemachi.htm
http://office.mec.co.jp/m241/UsrBldg?flg=0&bd=X10
http://www.mec.co.jp/j/news/pdf/mec090615.pdf










height: 177 m 
floors: 35
function: Office
start construction: 04/2010
completion date: 09/2012

Another boxy project for Otemachi/Marunouchi with 2 office towers, one 177m tall the other 154.

location:
http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?f=q&s...&ll=35.687659,139.765481&spn=0.005891,0.00479

The lower tower:

*Otemachi 1-chome Second Area Building A* 

height: 154 m 
floors: 31
function: Office
start construction: 04/2010
completion date: 09/2012

Current situation (Nov 2009)











~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And another project.


*Shin Iino Building Plan* (新飯野ビル計画)

http://www.iino.co.jp/kaiun/estate/iino.html
www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/tokyo-kensetu/tokyo-147iino.htm










height: 147 m 
floors: 27
function: Office
start construction: 03/2009
completion date: 06/2011

Here also another new office tower in Toranomon, the area is booming with many towers going up, this will be a not that spectacular but nice addition. 

location:
http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?f=q&h...9.753904&spn=0.00577,0.005171&z=17&iwloc=addr

Nov 2009










Feb 2010









blogs.yahoo.co.jp/aurdii


----------



## Momo1435

*OWL TOWER* (189m) (info post 235)









blogs.yahoo.co.jp/masatoshi0102


















blogs.yahoo.co.jp/aurdii 

*Shin Iino Building* (147m) (info post 310)









risecity.blog93.fc2.com/

*Kita-Shinjuku Area Redevelopment Plan Office Tower* (166.50m) (info post #234) 


















building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/


----------



## Momo1435

*Kachidoki View Tower* (192.20m) (info post 230)


















bluestyle.livedoor.biz/ 

Developing Kachidoki.

2004










2008










2010









blogs.yahoo.co.jp/monakichisan


----------



## korea2002

thanks.Tokyo is the Biggest lovely city in East-Asia.


----------



## Momo1435

*Kachidoki View Tower* (192.20m) (info post 230) & *Kachidoki 1-chome Area Project * (160m) (info post 230)









blogs.yahoo.co.jp/aurdii 

*Park Tower Ueno Ikenohata* (106.6 m)

http://www.31sumai.com/mfr/X9935



















height: 106.6 m
floors: 30
function: Residential
start construction: 08/2007
completion date: 09/2010

location: Ueno









blue-style.com/ 









bluestyle.livedoor.biz/


----------



## Momo1435

*Kita-Shinjuku Area Redevelopment Plan Office Tower *(166.50m) (info post #234) in the front & *Nishi-Shinjuku 8-chome Naruko Area Redevelopment* (198.20m) (info post #234) in the back.









risecity.blog93.fc2.com/


----------



## Momo1435

OWL TOWER アウルタワー (189,20) update:


















blogs.yahoo.co.jp/aurdii

Kachidoki View Tower 勝どきビュータワー (192m) update:









tokyo1986.seesaa.net/

Info on all the Tokyo projects on the Japanese Forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1081641

Kachidoki 1-chome Area Project (160m)


----------



## korea2002

very thanks momo!!


----------



## Momo1435

*Nishi-Shinjuku 8-chome Naruko Area Redevelopment (198.20m)* (info post #234) 

Progress with a capital P.


















building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*KS Plan New Building KS計画新築工事* (KS Keikaku Shinchiku Kooji) (145,5 m)

Better known as the Kabuki-za Theatre rebuilding plan.

http://www.kabuki-za.co.jp/rebuild/index.html









building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/

details:
height: 145,5 m
floors: 29
function: Theatre & Office
start construction: 10/2010
completion date: 02/2013












> *Kabuki mecca's days numbered*
> 
> By REIJI YOSHIDA (Thursday, Oct. 23, 2008)
> 
> The Kabuki-za Theatre, a Tokyo landmark and the mecca of the traditional performance art, will soon vanish to be replaced by a new office-theater complex despite pleas from architects to preserve the building.
> 
> Curtains for landmark: The Kabuki-za Theatre in Tokyo's Ginza district, considered the mecca of kabuki, will be demolished after April 2010. YOSHIAKI MIURA PHOTO
> 
> Shochiku Co. announced this week it will end kabuki performances at the current building in Ginza in April 2010.
> 
> "Sayonara shows" will be held from next January to April 2010, after which kabuki will continue at the Enbujo theater in Shinbashi during the construction period, which has not yet been decided.
> 
> Other details of the reconstruction project will be announced in January, the company said.
> 
> Kabuki-za Theatre boasts a history of nearly 120 years, as the original wooden structure was built on the same site in 1889. Since then, the theater has been the center of the kabuki world.
> 
> The current structure was last rebuilt in 1950, based on the design of the previous building erected in 1924.
> 
> The theater has precious historic value because the 1924 design dates from a time when Japanese architects were trying to establish a new traditional-style architecture based on noncombustible building materials, according to the Architectural Institute of Japan.
> 
> The institute, which has 35,000 members, submitted a petition in 2005 calling for the theater's preservation.
> 
> "(The Japanese design) has succeeded in widely handing down the tradition and culture of kabuki . . . to citizens (of later generations) in the ever-modernizing urban scenery of Ginza," the institute said in the petition.
> 
> The government has also designated the building as a "Registered Tangible Cultural Property" of the nation, although such classification does not prohibit dismantling or remodeling.
> 
> Shochiku decided to rebuild the theater because the structure is aging, said Ippei Noma, who is in charge of the project.
> 
> Noma said no details of the new building have been decided yet, but he indicated the company will try to maintain the atmosphere of the current structure in the new theater.
> 
> "The atmosphere of the current design has been supported by many people. We'd like to give consideration to their opinion," he said.
> http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nn20081023f1.html


----------



## Momo1435

*Asakusa Culture and Tourist Information Center / 浅草文化観光センター *












> Speaking of Kengo Kuma, and of 2010, I am immensely looking forward to the completion of his Asakusa Culture and Tourist Information Center this year. Taito Ward held a competition in 2008 and received over 300 proposals to design a tourist hotspot that would eventually complement the Tokyo Sky Tree, set for completion in 2011. In the end, Kengu Kuma beat out Inui Kumiko with his design of stacking 7 units on top of each other.
> 
> The structure is an example of “losing,” one of Kuma’s primary architectural principles which he articulates and disseminates in his 2004 book, Losing Architecture (負ける建築). In his book Kuma emphasizes the need for site-specific work that takes into consideration, and heads to, the surrounding environment. It’s the antithesis of a considerable number of structures, both in Tokyo and New York, that “wins” out over the surrounding environment because of a complete disregard for it.
> 
> The 7th floor will be a café, the 4th – 6th floors will be multipurpose gallery/activity spaces, the 3rd floor will be devoted to admin and the 1st and 2nd floor with be tourist information center/lounge.
> http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2010/01/03/asakusa-culture-and-tourist-information-center-by-kengo-kuma/


Height: 41,25m
stories: 8 
start: April 2010
complete: September 2011

構造　地上８階
高さ　41.25m
着工予定　2010年4月
完成予定　2011年9月









Flickr by kiyurino-jp


----------



## Momo1435

198,20 m - Nishi-Shinjuku 8-chome Naruko Area Redevelopment / 西新宿八丁目成子地区 info

steady growth


















blogs.yahoo.co.jp/aurdii


OWL TOWER （アウルタワー） - 189.20 m Update









blogs.yahoo.co.jp/aurdii


Kachidoki View Tower 勝どきビュータワー - 192.20m (middle) almost finished.
&
Kachidoki 1-chome Area Project (勝どき一丁目地区プロジェクト新築工事) (159.85m) (left) Update.









runfaster.blog116.fc2.com/

And many more projects here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1081641


----------



## Jim856796

Construction on a building that is placed on the site of the former Sofitel Hotel may have been completed.










This was the last update:


----------



## LeCom

A couple of my Tokyo videos shot from the elevated highways:


----------



## Jim856796

(delete post)


----------



## Jim856796

I was wondering why and how do the skyscrapers of Tokyo and Japan have really large floor areas, especially compared to those in other countries like in Europe?


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Jim856796 said:


> I was wondering why and how do the skyscrapers of Tokyo and Japan have really large floor areas, especially compared to those in other countries like in Europe?


Real estate in Japan, especially central Tokyo, is astronomically expensive. In order to maximize available space, skyscrapers in Japan are usually giant rectangular boxes. Think about it: if you own a building in an expensive place like Japan you want to maximize profits i.e. offer the greatest amount of floor space possible. Box shaped buildings are the best solution.


----------



## aquablue

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Real estate in Japan, especially central Tokyo, is astronomically expensive. In order to maximize available space, skyscrapers in Japan are usually giant rectangular boxes. Think about it: if you own a building in an expensive place like Japan you want to maximize profits i.e. offer the greatest amount of floor space possible. Box shaped buildings are the best solution.


Why is Tokyo land so expensive compared to new York?


----------



## eltodesukane

aquablue said:


> Why is Tokyo land so expensive compared to new York?


 Tokyo has more people in less space than New York


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

aquablue said:


> Why is Tokyo land so expensive compared to new York?


Greater Tokyo density: 2,516/km2 (6,516/sq mi)
Metro NYC density: 720.1/km2 (1,865/sq mi)

At the height of the bubble crisis 20 years ago, it was said that the land the Imperial Palace sits on was worth more than the entire state of California.


----------



## schmapty

I always heard it as being worth the country of Canada but maybe that was the same thing at the time.


----------



## schmapty

That Asakusa tourist building looks very interesting. Although I am really fond of the faded glory/past it's prime vibe of the area, it is probably time for a little bit of development there. 
I'm not hte biggest fan of the Kabuki-za building. The current building is great. Attending performances there was great.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

I love this city, the pictures are very nice...


----------



## hkskyline

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Real estate in Japan, especially central Tokyo, is astronomically expensive. In order to maximize available space, skyscrapers in Japan are usually giant rectangular boxes. Think about it: if you own a building in an expensive place like Japan you want to maximize profits i.e. offer the greatest amount of floor space possible. Box shaped buildings are the best solution.


Could another consideration be a bulkier building can better withstand earthquakes due to its shape?


----------



## Minsk

*Kengo Kuma & Associates completed new hotel in Japan*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19671


----------



## Minsk

*Asakusa Culture and Tourism Center / Kengo Kuma & Associates*

*Architects: *Kengo Kuma & Associates
*Location*: Asakusa, Taito, Tokyo, Japan
*Design Team: *Kengo Kuma, Teppei Fujiwara, Masafumi Harigai, Okayama Naoki, Kiyoaki Takeda, Masaru Shuku, Erina Kuryu, Hiroaki Saito 
*Project Year:* 2012
*Project Area:* 234.13 sqm
*Site Area:* 326.23 sqm
*Photographs:* Takeshi Yamagishi

In the corner premise of just 326㎡ across Kaminari-mon Gate, the building was required to accommodate plural programs such as tourist information center, conference room, multi-purpose hall and an exhibition space.

The center extends Asakusa’s lively neighborhood vertically and piles up roofs that wrap different activities underneath, creating a “new section” which had not existed in conventional layered architecture. Equipments are stored in the diagonally shaped spaces born between the roof and the floor, and by this treatment we could secure large air volume despite its just average height for high-and medium-rise buildings. Furthermore, the roofs not only divide the structure into 8 one-storied houses but also determine the role of each floor. First and second floor has an atrium and in-door stairs, creating a sequence from which you can feel the slope of the two roofs. On 6th floor, taking advantage of the slanted roof, we were able to set up a terraced floor with which the entire room can function as a theater. As angles of the roofs inclined toward Kaminari-mon and the heights from the ground vary from floor to floor, each floor relates differently to the outside, giving a unique character to each space. 

www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

^^

Very Nice Design!

Kengo Kuma/隈研吾 is among one of the few outstanding architects really know how to integrate traditional East Asian Craft technologies/aesthetics into modern designs. :cheers:


----------



## Syndic

I love the increased use of wood in new developments. I approve. Everybody loves wood.


----------



## little universe

*Sunwell Muse Kitasando*

From archdaily.com



> *Architects*: Takato Tamagami Architectural Design
> *Location*: Sendagaya, Shibuya, Tokyo, Japan
> *Project Year*: 2008
> *Photographs*: Masaya Yoshimura
> *Project Area*: 221.0 sqm
> *Total Floor Area*: 992
> 
> 
> This is a building of a textile planning and trading company which handles the entire process from the production to retail.
> 
> The site is well located on the corner plot near the fashionable city “Harajuku”. The client had been focusing on female apparel business, so the concept of our building design which is a metaphor of female beauty was suitable for them to put across their corporate identity.
> 
> The components that characterizes this architecture are the two curved surface walls which dominate the entire space.
> 
> These two walls form a shortcut path which connects the roads in front of each side of the corner plot. This path which looks like a narrow alley or the bottom of a ravine leads visitors inside the building, to the event hall in the basement and the showrooms on the first and second floors.
> 
> The curves used in the elevation surfaces on the north side and the east side represent those of a female body.
> 
> The graceful curved surface walls were created by connecting the curves with a straight line.
> 
> These curved walls are used as a motif of this architecture, and you can see them not only in the façade but also in the internal spaces on each floor.


----------



## Minsk

*Edogawa Garage Club Renovation / Jun’ichi Ito Architect & Associates*

*Architects:* Jun’ichi Ito Architect & Associates
*Location: *Edogawa, Tokyo, Japan
*Project Year:* 2009
*Photographs:* Naoomi Kurozu
*Project Area:* 84.7 sqm
*Site Area:* 231.57 sqm
*Total Floor Area:* 165.00 sqm

Ribbons of wave-like perforated steel form a mask, the second façade of this old warehouse. Colour variations highlighted by light changes produce unexpected chequered patterns as well as silver and gold toning enhancing the façade’s versatile nature.

*Concept #1*

It is a repair plan of the old warehouse in Tokyo. A theme is the following.

Environment: avoid CO2 discharge called demolition and new building, and reuse the existing building.
Place nature: produce the design used as the core of the scene formation based on regionality.

The following things were done in order to attain it. In order to secure the available light and natural ventilation from a window at the same time it prevents the invader from the outside, the building was covered by the steel plate panel which made the hole and which carried out special processing. Strength of structure was secured by attaching checkered unevenness to a panel. Moreover, the building is kept from becoming dirty from one-sheet one panel also inserting in a corner portion, and cutting rain. This design acts sensitively in union natural environment which changes every moment, such as light, air, empty, and begins to make a beautiful expression just like the ripples of a surface of a river.

*Concept #2*

It lives in a city and does not feel a sensitive change natural for people who work. No, isn’t it impossible?
If it goes to woods, change of a wind will be felt to sound. If it goes to the sea, an empty color will be felt by the eye. The architecture which catches such a natural sensitive change is aimed at. This small, small project is such one challenge.

www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk

*Clover House / Toru Kudo + architecture WORKSHOP*

*Architects:* Toru Kudo + architecture WORKSHOP
*Location:* Tokyo, Japan
*Design Team:* Toru Kudo, KohKitayama, Yukiko Yamamoto
*Project Year:* 2010
*Photographs:* Daici Ano
*Project Area:* 671.13 sqm
*Structural Engineer:* EJIRI Structural Engineers
*Mechanical Engineer:* Sou Consultants

This is a housing complex that consists of two owner-occupied units and seven leased units. An unusual residential district in a metropolitan area, there are no buildings adjacent to the island-like site. The architecture here was conceived as a freestanding object with a standard leasing plan, and an exterior shape defined by daylight and setback regulations.

While open toward the surroundings, off-the-shelf perforated folded sheets were used as a screen over the whole facade to mediate the residential spaces, making a moderately closed, protective residence. While containing residences through which soft light passes, it retains the impression of a simple exterior: architecture as scenery. The name “clover house” was chosen due to the plan being divided into three towers.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk

*Rest Villa Funabori / Jun’ichi Ito Architect & Associates*

*Architects:* Jun’ichi Ito Architect & Associates
*Location:* Edogawa-Ku Tokyo, Japan
*Architect In Charge:* Jun’ichi Ito, Naoko Ito
*Project Year:* 2010
*Photographs:* Naoomi Kurozumi
*Project Area: *4569.01 sqm
*Collaborate Architect:* Kaoru Yuzawa
*Structure Design: *Jo Ko, Yoichi Chiba, Katsuyoshi Takano
*Equipment Design:* Akio Chiku, Yoshihiro Kimura, Makoto Mukuo

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## skanny

What a clean and healthier area Edogawa !!! 
Please don't stop posting !!


----------



## Minsk

*G-Flat / architecture WORKSHOP*

*Architects:* Koh Kitayama – architecture WORKSHOP
*Location: *Tokyo, Japan
*Design Team:* Koh Kitayama, Mariko Hama, Yurie Kobayashi, Hiroko Hasama, Toru Kudo
*Project Year:* 2006
*Project Area:* 2635.78 sqm
*Photographs:* Daici Ano

Structural walls have been installed in the center of each residential block, and these walls are arranged in alternating directions in adjacent residential buildings.

They are structurally unified by the connecting balconies, and so horizontal forces are directly taken by structural walls running in two directions. In this system, steel posts take vertical loads from the flat slabs, which are independent from the structural walls

Due to this structural system, the perimeters of the residential blocks are completely free from the structure, and every residence has a spatial form like a detached house, comprising many surfaces that interface with the exterior.

The privacy and thermal conditions of the internal spaces are controllable due to the installation of a double line of operable fittings along the perimeter, like an engawa-style veranda.

*Source:* www.archdaily.com


----------



## skanny

*St. Mary’s Cathedral Tokyo*

_Originally built in 1899 it was reconstructed in 1964 by the famous architect *Kenzo Tange* assisted by *Wilhelm Schlombs,* , it have a 60 m height bell tower and a big organ has been added in 2004 by the Italian architect *Mascioni* ._





































http://stephendavidsmith.net/tokyostory/st-marys-cathedral-tokyo/


----------



## Minsk

*International competition for National Stadium of Japan won by Zaha Hadid*

The final shortlist may only have been announced a matter of weeks ago but Zaha Hadid Architects has been announced as the winner of the Japan National Stadium competition. Eleven international teams were shortlisted for the project but the London-based studio headed by the world’s most famous female architect has triumphed over the competition with a classically ambitious concept which glides over the site in Tokyo.

Due to open in 2018 and host the 2019 Rugby World Cup, the 80,000-seater stadium will also play a key role in Tokyo’s bid to host the 2020 Summer Olympics. Zaha’s concept will not come as a surprise to those familiar with her work as its smooth lines and soft curves are highly recognisable components of the architect’s style.

Respected architect Tadao Ando was the Jury Chair for the competition and stated: “The New National Stadium must provide a solution to many difficult problems. The site conditions pose a challenge in requiring an enormous facility for eighty-thousand people to be composed spatially into a narrow site. The project is expected to not only organize the surrounding traffic, manage the circulation of large bodies of people, and offer an exciting experience for spectators, but also to demonstrate the technology of the highest level to support an operable roof and adjustable seating that will be needed to facilitate a multilayered programme comprising of both sporting events and cultural activities.”

Hadid’s latest project is planned for the site where the Mitsuo Katayama-designed stadium now sits in Kasumigaoka, replacing the original building with an updated structure. Critics are sure to compare this new concept with Hadid’s recently completed Aquatics Centre for the London 2012 Olympics, an equally elegant form whose flowing roofscape bears some resemblance to that of the new Japan National Stadium.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Tural_Pasha

woow)


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

*Video:* The winning proposal by Zaha Hadid for the New Japanese National Stadium. + Tadao Ando 
Watch the presentation here: http://bit.ly/Yy0Xjs


----------



## Сталин

Any updates for 2014?


----------



## Alluxi

please, check the Japanese section of this forum for information about projects in Japan 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2663


----------



## Momo1435

^^ It doesn't hurt to also showcase all the ongoing projects in this thread.


*TOKYO 東京 | Shin Hibiya Project 新日比谷プロジェクト | 192m | U/C*










info:
height: 191.46m
floors: 35
function: office
developer: Mitsui Fudosan
status: pro
start: 2014
complete: 2017

location:
Yurakucho 1-chome, Chiyoda-ku
http://g.co/maps/743t4


http://www.mitsuifudosan.co.jp/corporate/news/2015/0323_02/index.html






























Update:

11/14










http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52353884.html


full thread on the Japanese section:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733829


----------



## Momo1435

Otemachi is part of the CBD around Tokyo Station, there are a lot developments going on. Including these office boxes which is are clearly not built to stand out with the architecture. It's all about creating superior high class office space with large office floors and top amenities. The office market is going strong, in this part of Tokyo the vacancy rate for the large office buildings is just over 3% and steadily declining. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Otemachi 2-Chome Redevelopment 大手町二丁目地区第一種市街地再開発 | 182m & 170m | U/C*











http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2013/08/20n8t100.htm

info:
Tower A
height: 182m 
floors: 35

Tower B
height: 170m
floors: 33

Use: Office
Status: Pro
start: May 2015
complete: July 2018

location:
Otemachi 2-Chome, Chiyoda-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/vM2Tn





























update:

10/03










http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52350901.html


Thread on the Japanese forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1790795


----------



## Momo1435

*TOKYO 東京 | Otemachi 1-Chome 3rd District Redevelopment 大手町一丁目第３地区第一種市街地再開発 | 168m 88m | U/C*




















http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2013/11/20nbr100.htm4
http://www.mec.co.jp/j/news/archives/mec130315_ootemachi3.pdf

information:

Office tower
height: 168.28m
floors: 31
use: Office

Hotel tower:
height: 87.67m
floors: 18
use: Hotel

developer: Mitsubishi Estate
status: U/C
start: April 2014
complete: April 2016

Location:
Otemachi 1-come, Chioda-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/OY4J












update:

10/12






































Hotel / Spa tower



















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52349869.html


Thread on the Japanese forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712549


----------



## Momo1435

TOKYO 東京 | Otemachi Hotoria 大手町ホトリア | 150m | U/C & 111m | Com





















Redevelopment of the Resona Maruha Building & Mitsubishi Tokyo UFJ Otemachi Building in Otemachi. 

details:
*Otemon Tower - JX Building 大手門タワー・ＪＸビル*
height: 110.58m
floors: 22
function: office (JX Holdings Headquarters)
status: plan
start: February 2013
complete: 2016

*Otemachi Park Building 大手町パークビルディング*
height: 150m
floors: 29
function: office + residential (Short stay Service Apartments)
status: plan
start: 2013
complete: 2016

Location:
Otemachi 1-chome, Chiyoda-ku
http://g.co/maps/7d97


update:

*Otemon Tower - JX Building 大手門タワー・ＪＸビル* 




























http://blog.livedoor.jp/loloskytree-akapuri/archives/46895029.html


*Otemachi Park Building 大手町パークビルディング*











http://blog.livedoor.jp/loloskytree-akapuri/archives/46895029.html



Thread on the Japanese forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1562205


----------



## Momo1435

Marunouchi is also part of the CBD, this is the area directly in front of Tokyo Station. Currently it's not as busy as Otemachi when it comes to the construction of new towers. After a couple of projects were recently completed there's only 1 tower U/C right now, which started earlier this month.


*TOKYO 東京 | Marunouchi 3-2 Project 丸の内3-2計画 | 150m | U/C*




















information:
height: 150m
floors: 29
use: Office
status: Pro
start: November 11, 2015
complete: October 2018

location:
Marunouchi 2-Chome, Chiyoda-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/y3MQc

update

11/14










http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52353511.html


Thread on the Japanese forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1805704


Soon more projects


----------



## Momo1435

On the other side of Tokyo station there's also development going on in the Nihonbashi and Kyobashi areas.

This project is for 2 towers around the famous Takashimaya Nihonbashi department store.


*TOKYO 東京 | Nihonbashi 2-Chome Redevelopment Towers A & C 日本橋二丁目地区再開発 A & C街区 | 175m & 143m | U/C*











information:

Tower C:
height: 175m
floors: 31
use: office
start: December 2014
complete: 2018

Tower A
height: 142m
floors: 26
use: office
start: November 2014
complete: 2018

Location:
Nihonbashi 2-Chome, Chuo-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/6Tqex[/url
upd...jp/loloskytree-akapuri/archives/46866096.html


Thread on the Japanese forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1775760


----------



## Momo1435

Another project around a historic store. Behind the Meidi-Ya store in Kyobashi this new tower is now being constructed. 



*TOKYO 東京 | Kyobashi 2-chome West District Redevelopment 京橋2丁目西地区再開発 | 170m | U/C*






























info:
height: 170.25m
floors: 32
status: U/C
start: October 2013
complete June 2016

location:
Kyobashi 2-Chome, Chuo-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/GcAHb


update:

10/03




















10/12



















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52349910.html


thread on Japanese forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663579


----------



## Momo1435

Almost right across the street from the project above the Bridgstone Museum of Art and Bridgstone office, plus the adjoining building will be redeveloped over the next 8 year. Bridgstone (from the tires) will be building their new HQ, a 150 tall tower above their new museum. Next to it a 180m office tower will replace the old office, but the construction of that tower will only start in 2021. 


http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=51740

http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52340833.html



*TOKYO 東京 | Kyobashi 1-Chome East Block Development 京橋一丁目東地区 | 150m 180m | Pro*












information:

*A Block*

height: 150m
floors: 23
use: Office / Art Gallery
status: demo
start: 2016
complete: 2019


*B Block*

height: 180m
floors: 28
use: Office
status: Pro
start: 2021
complete: 2023

Location: 
Kyobashi 1-Chome, Chuo-ku, Tokyo





















Bridgestone Head Office Building, A Block











Toda Building, B Block










http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52340833.html


----------



## Momo1435

The next project is a new tower in the core area of the major developer Mitsui in the Nihonbashi Muromacho & Nihonbashi Hongo areas.


*TOKYO 東京 | Shin Tokyo Takeda Building 新東京武田ビル | 124m | Pro*





















info:
height; 123.65m
floors: 24
use: Office
status: Pro
Start: March 2015
Complete: October 2017

Location:
Nihonbashi-Honcho 2-Chome
http://goo.gl/maps/S21Ld









http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52323766.html


update




























http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2089.html


thread on the Japanese forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792981


----------



## Momo1435

And the next project from Mitsui Fudoson in this area should start this month.


*TOKYO 東京 | Nihonbashi Muromachi 3-Chome Redevelopment 日本橋室町三丁目地区市街地再開発計画 | 142m | Pro*










information: 
height: 142m
floors: 26
use: office / shops
status: Pro
start: November 2015
complete: March 2019

location:
Nihonbashi Muromachi 3-Chome, Chuo-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/UF5Fo


----------



## aquaticko

Just out of curiosity, has anyone ever proposed to build _over_ the Tokyo Station tracks? I can't imagine how absurdly disruptive it'd be of rail transit all across Kanto and most of Honshu, but I also can't imagine how absurdly valuable land in that exact location would be to build on.


----------



## erbse

What are the *largest* private and public projects of Tokyo respectively, by investment volume?

Cheers and thanks from Germany!


----------



## Momo1435

Info on investment volumes is quite fragmented, it's not as common to publish those numbers for private developments.


----------



## Momo1435

*Ginza Place 銀座プレイス*, 

The new Sapporo Building right on the main crossing in Ginza.






































http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2376.html


I really like this one.


----------



## Momo1435

*Mikimoto Ginza Building*











It's going up.

05/14



















http://view.tokyo/?p=25171


----------



## Momo1435

New luxury tower U/C close to Aoyama-Itchome Station. It's been U/C for some time, but the design was only revealed recently. It will be one of the few residential towers that will get some round shapes, even if it's just on the edges.



*TOKYO 東京 | Park Court Aoyama The Tower パークコート青山 ザ タワー | 105m | U/C 
*










website:
http://www.31sumai.com/mfr/X1402/










































information:
height: 105.04m
floors: 26
use: residential
status: U/C
start: September 2015
complete: February 2018

Location:
Minami-Aoyama 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/rGfDN


Late April



















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52373438.html


----------



## Munwon

Thanks Momo! I'm always impressed with your updates.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Munwon said:


> Thanks Momo! I'm always impressed with your updates.


I second this comment. Thanks!


----------



## Momo1435

Thank you!


----------



## Momo1435

Details have come out on the 4th tower of the Hamamatsucho 2-Chome = WTC redevelopment. The last tower will mainly be a residential tower that will be 190m tall. Construction will start in 2018, it will be completed in 2021.

http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=66917
http://www.decn.co.jp/?p=68957
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52373460.html


*TOKYO 東京 | Hamamatsucho 2-Chome C District Redevelopment 浜松町二丁目C地区再開発 | 190m | Pro*










information:
height: 190m
floors: 47
status: Pro
use: Residential / Office / Hall
start: 2018
complete: 2021

Location:
Hamamatsucho 2-chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/8AQGx




















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52373460.html


Thread on the 2 main towers of this redevelopment that will both become 200m tall.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549296


----------



## poinc

What an astonishing and dynamic city, absolutely beautiful!

Thank you Momo for your photos, they're incredibly nice


----------



## Momo1435

Another residential tower recently went U/C, it's at Musashi-Koyama Station in Shinagawa. It will stand out in height as there aren't any other towers in the direct neighborhood. It won't be alone for too long as there are a couple of proposed towers in directly neighboring this tower.


*TOKYO 東京 | Musashi-Koyama Palm Station District Redevelopment 武蔵小山パルム駅前地区再開発 | 145m | U/C*










height: 144.95m
floors: 41
use: residential
status: Pro
start: March 2016
complete: May 2019

http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2014/05/20o5t300.htm

location:
Koyama 3-Chome, Shinagawa-ku,
https://goo.gl/maps/1LJ3QGtg2Y82



















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52351677.html


update 06/11










https://twitter.com/Geo_02/status/741474491532877824



One of the other towers proposed, for this one the most info is known, it will also be 145m tall and will go U/C next year. In the picture above you can see the spot where this one will go up as it will be replace the low rise area seen directly behind the building site. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Musashi-Koyama Ekimae Dori Redevelopment 武蔵小山駅前通り地区再開発 | 145m | Pro*










info:
height: 145m
floors: ?
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: March 2017
complete: 2020

Location:
Koyama 3-Chome, Shinagawa-ku,
http://goo.gl/maps/kIunY


----------



## Momo1435

Momo1435 said:


> *TOKYO 東京 | Shin Hibiya Project 新日比谷プロジェクト | 192m | U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> info:
> height: 191.46m
> floors: 35
> function: office
> developer: Mitsui Fudosan
> status: pro
> start: 2014
> complete: 2017
> 
> location:
> Yurakucho 1-chome, Chiyoda-ku
> http://g.co/maps/743t4
> 
> 
> http://www.mitsuifudosan.co.jp/corporate/news/2015/0323_02/index.html


update 06/11
































































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52374677.html


----------



## Momo1435

*Sony Sets "Ginza Sony Park Project" in Motion*



> Tokyo, Japan - Sony Corporation ("Sony") today unveiled its "Ginza Sony Park Project," a 7-year plan for completely reimagining the Sony Building, which houses the Sony Showroom in Tokyo's Ginza district. The year 2016 is a notable one for Sony, as it marks the 70th anniversary of the company's founding, as well as the 50th anniversary of the opening of the Sony Building. The reimagining of the Sony Building in Ginza is thus symbolic of the ushering in of a new era for the company. Furthermore, through this project, Sony seeks to convey its unique ability to inspire and fulfill the curiosity of people around the world, and provide them with Kando-driven, emotionally compelling experiences.
> 
> After this project gets underway, the Sony Building in its current form will shut its doors on March 31, 2017*. The space will then be transformed into an open-air, communal area called the "Ginza Sony Park," which will be accessible from 2018 to 2020. During this period, the number of tourists visiting Japan is expected to increase, bringing new crowds and excitement to the streets of Tokyo. By making the Ginza Sony Park open to the public, Sony hopes to transform it into an event venue where visitors can enjoy unique Kando experiences, delivered by both Sony and others. Finally, the new, reborn Sony Building will be built on this same location, and will open its doors to the public in autumn of 2022. Sony will decide on a final concept for the new Sony Building together with local residents, business, and visitors to the Ginza Sony Park.
> 
> The original Sony Building first opened on April 29, 1966. The concept behind the Sony Building was, in the words of Sony co-founder Akio Morita, "to create not only a showroom for Sony, but also a meaningful piece of architecture unto itself, which can function as a gateway to all of Ginza." For the past 50 years, the building has been frequented and embraced by visitors from across the globe. The Ginza Sony Park Project is an embodiment of Sony's spirit of innovation and challenge that the company has cultivated over many years. The project will transform the space into one that makes possible entirely new Kando experiences, and one that evolves and grows together with its surrounding community.
> 
> * Ahead of the closing of the Sony Building, the Sony Showroom and Sony Store Ginza will shut their doors on August 28, with the Sony Imaging Gallery Ginza following suit on September 8. They will then relocate to the GINZA PLACE building at the Ginza 4-chome crossing, and will reopen for business at that location there on September 24, 2016.


http://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/News/Press/201606/16-061E/

http://www.sony.co.jp/SonyInfo/News/Press/201606/16-061/index.html











temporary situation, with a park at ground level around the entrance to the underground floors. 











Current Sony building


----------



## Momo1435

A new redevelopment project has popped up close to Takeshiba Station and Hamamatsucho station. It's called Waterfront, but in reality it's more park front as it will overlook the Hama Rikyu gardens. It's quit a large plot, it's could be possible that it will be more then 2 towers. But for now we only know that the height will be 120m and that it will be a mix of a hotel and offices. It will also house a theater, replacing the Shiki Theater. Construction will start in 2017 and it should be completed in 2020.



*TOKYO 東京 | Takeshiba Waterfront Development 竹芝ウォーターフロント開発事業 | 120m | Pro*











http://www.city.minato.tokyo.jp/kankyoushidouasesutan/kashoutakeshibauxo-ta-furonnto.html


information:
height: 120m
flioors: ?
use: Hotel, Office, Hotel
status: Pro
start: 2017
complete: 2020

Location:
Kaigan 1-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/4PawChUhTYo






























http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52365946.html


----------



## Momo1435

New tower for Akihabara, this redevelopment of the former Ishimaru-denki Main store in Akihabara, a 135m tall office tower + a 25m low rise. It should already start early next year and be completed in 2019.



*TOKYO 東京 | Soto-Kanda 1-Chome Project 外神田１丁目計画 | 135m | Pro*

no render

drawing:









information:
height: 135m
floors: 23
use: Office
status: Pro
start: February 2017
complete: May 2019

location:
Soto-Kanda 1-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/tyeHC13CgHt




















source:
https://twitter.com/tamakyu0822/status/748357198284099586


The site in March 2016









Google Earth

from the air










http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52376931.html


----------



## Momo1435

On the other side of Akihabara another office project. It will strengthen Akiba as a business district next to the electronics, entertainment, anime, idol district it is already famous for. This project will be a 112m tall office tower with 3 floors of appartments on top next to Akihabara Station that should already have started last month, but only the demolition of the old buildings on the site have started. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Kanda-Neribeicho District Redevelopment 神田練塀町地区市街地再開発 | 112m | Pro*










http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2015/06/20p6m400.htm

information
height: 112m
floors: 20
use: Office / Residential
status: Pro
start: June 2016 (probably demolition)
complete: October 2018

location:
Kanda-Neribeicho, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Ja...2!3m1!1s0x60188ea7ba1942a5:0xaf2c5cbb97d7a8ad






























Google maps


----------



## Momo1435

About to go U/C in Shibuya.


*TOKYO 東京 | Nanpeidai Project 南平台プロジェクト | 108m | U/C*












info:
Height: 108.3m
floors: 21
use: office
status: U/C
start: July 2016
complete: March2019

Location:
Dogenzaka 1-Chome, Shibuya-ku, Tokyo
https://www.google.com/maps/place/J...0x60188b56781d7ae7:0xbbee0e6c7e3e4c9d!6m1!1e1












bottom left corner, before the demolition of the former buildings on this site. 











update

07/02



















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52377516.html


----------



## Momo1435

New office tower in Ikebukuro which might have a bit more interesting look then the standard Tokyo Office block. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Seibu Railway Ikebukuro Building Rebuilding Project 西武鉄道池袋ビル建替え計画 | 99m | U/C*











Press release for this project. 
http://v4.eir-parts.net/v4Contents/View.aspx?cat=tdnet&sid=1226222

information:
height: 99.98m
floors: 18
use: Office
status: U/C
start: July 2015
complete: March 2019

location:
Minami-Ikebukuro 1-Chome, Toshima-ku, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/6YPxT




















http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/


update



















http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2406.html


----------



## Kuroneko

Minsk said:


> *Asakusa Culture and Tourism Center / Kengo Kuma & Associates*


That`s a magnificent looking building. I wonder what it would look like scaled-up, 100x times bigger. I suppose the maintenance of the façade would be an issue. But, for a building this size alone to capture a historical Japanese aesthetic is pretty neat... Neko


----------



## C4creeper

I've noticed how most towers in Tokyo are box-shaped. Is there a reason to this or is it some sort of tradition?


----------



## PellicanoItalico

The Sapporo Building looks amazing!


----------



## Momo1435

Momo1435 said:


> On the other side of Tokyo station there's also development going on in the Nihonbashi and Kyobashi areas.
> 
> This project is for 2 towers around the famous Takashimaya Nihonbashi department store.
> 
> 
> *TOKYO 東京 | Nihonbashi 2-Chome Redevelopment Towers A & C 日本橋二丁目地区再開発 A & C街区 | 175m & 143m | U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> information:
> 
> Tower C:
> height: 175m
> floors: 31
> use: office
> start: December 2014
> complete: 2018
> 
> Tower A
> height: 142m
> floors: 26
> use: office
> start: November 2014
> complete: 2018
> 
> Location:
> Nihonbashi 2-Chome, Chuo-ku
> http://goo.gl/maps/6Tqex[/url[/QUOT...bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52378986.html
> 
> 
> Tower C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52379070.html


----------



## towerpower123

The Avex Group building is halfway decent. If they can't stand-out, they could at least use decent cladding, as that one seems to do.


----------



## Momo1435

Maybe there's more to your liking in the next couple of projects. 


Office tower just West of Shibuya station along the Shuto Expressway. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Nanpeidai Project 南平台プロジェクト | 108m | U/C*












info:
Height: 108.3m
floors: 21
use: office
status: U/C
start: July 2016
complete: March2019

Location:
Dogenzaka 1-Chome, Shibuya-ku, Tokyo
https://www.google.com/maps/place/J...0x60188b56781d7ae7:0xbbee0e6c7e3e4c9d!6m1!1e1











update

10/05


IMG_5807 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

And directly next to Shibuya station this office / department store / bus terminal combo that is going to be a part of the whole station complex.


*TOKYO 東京 | Dogenzaka 1-chome Station Front Redevelopment 道玄坂1丁目駅前地区再開発 | 110m | U/C*










information:
height: 110m
floors: 18
function: Shops, office
start: January 2016
complete: March 2018

Location:
Dogenzaka 1-chome, Shibuya-ku
https://goo.gl/maps/byymTPnqAWK2


10/05


IMG_5797 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5803 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Overlooking Hibiya Park.


*TOKYO 東京 | Uchisaiwaicho 2-Chome Project 内幸町二丁目プロジェクト | 111m | U/C *











info:
height: 111m
floors: 22
use: office
archtitect: Nikken Sekkei
status: U/C
start: June 2015
complete: June 2017

Location:
Uchisaiwaicho 2-chome, Chiyoda-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/igi7V












10/06


IMG_6649 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6651 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

No render for this project, located in the neighborhood behind Shinagawa Station.


*TOKYO 東京 | Hato Bus Konan Building - Konan 1-Chome Project はとバス港南ビル・港南一丁目市街地住宅の共同建替事業 | 114m | U/C*


no render

information:
height: 114.36m
floors: 27
use: office, residential
status: U/C
start: May 2016
complete: February 2019

location:
Konan 1-Chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/zDKiq





















update

10/07


IMG_8046 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8052 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Back in Shibuya, Harajuku to be precise. At the end of Takeshita Dori this office tower is U/C right now. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Jingumae Project 神宮前計画 | 115m | U/C*











information:
height: 115.30m
floors: 23
use: office / shops 
status: U/C
start: 2004 (restart 2015)
complete: August 2017

location:
Jingumae 1-Chome, Shibuya-ku
https://www.google.co.jp/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x60188ca3cb3808cd:0xb334a68cf37b6691


IMG_3545 by Momo1435, on Flickr

10/05


IMG_5935 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5952 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5962 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5982 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5988 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Mixed redevelopment close to Osaki station, best view over the building site is from the Tokaido Shinkansen between Shinagawa and Shin-Yokohama. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Osaki Combined Redevelopement Tower Project 大崎複合再開発タワープロジェクト | 115m & 87m | U/C*












info
Height 115m
Floors: 24
function: office
Start: February 2015
Complete: 2018

Height 87m
Floors: 22
function: residential
Start: March 2015
Complete: 2019

Location:
Nishi-Shinagawa 1-chome, Shinagawa-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/E6z1d


update

10/07

office tower


IMG_8204 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8207 by Momo1435, on Flickr

residential building

10/12


IMG_2652 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Mixed use project in Ueno, it will be a department store, cinema complex with an office tower on top of it. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Matsuzakaya Ueno Store South Building 松坂屋上野店南館建替計画 | 120m | U/C*











http://www.j-front-retailing.com/_data/news/130826_UP_JFR_J.pdf

info:
height: 120m
floors: 22
use: Shops, Cinema, Offices
start: May 2015
complete: Fall 2017

Location:
Ueno 3-chome, Taito-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/UjIZv











10/06


IMG_7038 by Momo1435, on Flickr


10/09


IMG_9443 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9458 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9553 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

One of the most recent projects that went U/C, 3 residential towers in Ariake, together with a new convention complex. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Ariake North 3-1 District 有明北３－１地区 | 3x 120m | U/C*




















information:
Height: 120m 
floors: 33
function: residential
status: U/C
start: October 2016
complete: October 2016

Location:
Ariake, Koto-ku, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/bVDq









http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2015/06/ariake-garden-c.html



IMG_7807 by Momo1435, on Flickr


update

10/07

This one should be U/C by now. 


IMG_7803 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7804 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Office tower in Nihonbashi, part of larger cluster of towers all developed by Mitsui Fudosan, one of the old Keiretsu in Japan. Keiretsu were conglomerates that were active in many different industries and had a large political power in the era before WW2. After the war the Americans tried to divide these large companies into smaller entities with less influence on politics. This only succeeded partially, the Keiretsu are still operational, but they don't have the political power anymore. But they still have a big influence in the large bureaucratic layer between the politicians and the public sector = the government. Other large Keiretsu's that are active in the property development are Mitsubishi and Sumitomo. 

The difference with the past is that there are now also new companies that are not aligned with the conglomerates. New property developers like Mori Building, known for the Hills projects, which was founded in 1959 are also making a large impact on the development of Tokyo. You could even argue that the new companies, which aren't as embedded into the bureaucracy are creating bigger changes then the traditional Keiretsu companies. Mori Building for example has done a lot of groundwork for the creation of Redevelopment Agencies, which are vital for larger projects transforming whole blocks with many different land and property owners. 

Anyway, back to Mitsui's project


*TOKYO 東京 | Shin Tokyo Takeda Building 新東京武田ビル | 124m | Pro*










info:
height; 123.65m
floors: 24
use: Office
status: Pro
Start: March 2015
Complete: October 2017

Location:
Nihonbashi-Honcho 2-Chome
http://goo.gl/maps/S21Ld











update

10/05


IMG_5086 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5089 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5092 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5096 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5100 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

*TOKYO 東京 | Shiba-koen 1-Chome Building Project 芝公園1丁目ビル計画 | 129m | U/C*












information:
height: 129m
floors: 22
use: office
status: U/C
start June 2015
complete: March 2018

Location:
Shiba-koen 1-Chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/qCJZX











update

10/07


IMG_7972 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7974 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Residential in Ueno

*TOKYO 東京 | Brillia Tower Ueno Ikenohata ブリリアタワー上野池之端 | 131m | U/C*


TOKYO 東京 | Ueno Ikenohata Project 上野池之端プロジェクト | 140m | Pro












website:
http://www.ike361.jp/

information:
height: 131.21m
floors: 38
use: residential
status: pro
start: December 2015
complete: June 2019

location:
Ikenohata 1-Chome, Taito-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/Mongu










http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/










http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52351809.html


update

10/09


IMG_9531 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9533 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9539 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Tokyo has a Minato ward and a Chuo ward, this projects in U/C in the Minato part of the Chuo ward. As Minato means Harbor it's located at one of the old Tokyo harbors that used to be right on Tokyo Bay but are now just canals between the reclaimed islands. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Park City Chuo Minato The Tower パークシティ中央湊　ザ　タワー | 132m | U/C*










redevelopment webpage:
http://ww.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2012/10/20mag100.htm

sales website:
http://www.31sumai.com/mfr/X1009/

information:
height: 132.3m
floors: 36
use: residential
developer: Mitsui Fudosan 
status: About to start
start: January 2015
complete: March 2018

location:
Minato 2-Chome, Chuo-ku.
http://goo.gl/maps/Doi8C











update

10/07


IMG_7768 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7773 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

New residential overlooking the Hamarikyu gardens and close to Hamamatsucho Station.


*TOKYO 東京 | Park Court Hamarikyu The Tower パークコート浜離宮ザ タワー | 140m | U/C*



IMG_5650 by Momo1435, on Flickr

information:
height: 139.90m
floors: 38
function: residential
status: U/C
start: 2015
complete: May 2018

Location:
Hamamatsuscho 1-chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/zfxV

update

10/05


IMG_5638 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5640 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5646 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Another office in Nihonbashi in the same cluster as the TOKYO 東京 | Shin Tokyo Takeda Building 新東京武田ビル | 124m | Pro. 



*TOKYO 東京 | Nihonbashi Muromachi 3-Chome Redevelopment 日本橋室町三丁目地区市街地再開発計画 | 142m | U/C*










information: 
height: 142m
floors: 26
use: office / shops
status: Pro
start: December 2015
complete: March 2019

location:
Nihonbashi Muromachi 3-Chome, Chuo-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/UF5Fo




















update

10/05


IMG_5102 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Another new project in Tokyo is the rebuilding and redevelopment of the Shibuya City town hall. The former town hall together with a concert venue have been demolished to make place for a new town hall and an 143m tall residential tower + new concert hall. 



*TOKYO 東京 | Shibuya Town Hall Development Project 渋谷区役所建替プロジェクト | 143m | U/C*











information:
residential tower
height: 143.08m
floors: 39
use: Residential
status: U/C
start: June 2016
complete: 2019

Town hall
height: 70m
floors: 15
use: Town Hall / Office

location:
Udagawacho, Shibuya-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/k3Txe


IMG_5910 by Momo1435, on Flickr


update


10/05


IMG_5912 by Momo1435, on Flickr

10/14


IMG_5998 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

These 3 towers have come up simultaneously at Meguro Station.


*TOKYO 東京 | Brillia Towers Meguro ブリリアタワーズ目黒 | 145m 145m 135m | U/C*










website:
http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2012/07/20m7a600.htm

Information:
A Zone Office Tower:
Height: 145m
Floors: ?
function: office

A Zone North Residence Building:
Height: 145m
Floors: 40
function: residential

B Zone South Residence Building:
Height: 135m
Floors: 38
function: residential

Start: August 2014
Complete: December 2017

Location:
Kami-Oosaki 3-Chome, Shinagawa-ku
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...&ll=35.632736,139.716772&spn=0.00351,0.008256


update

10/07


IMG_8218 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8221 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8228 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8232 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8244 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Construction started not long ago on this residential tower at Musashi-Koyama Station on the Tokyu Meguro Line station in Shinagawa. All exact locations for all projects are in the Google Maps links in the information. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Musashi-Koyama Palm Station District Redevelopment 武蔵小山パルム駅前地区再開発 | 145m | Pro*


IMG_7385 by Momo1435, on Flickr


height: 144.95m
floors: 41
use: residential
status: Pro
start: March 2016
complete: May 2019

http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2014/05/20o5t300.htm

location:
Koyama 3-Chome, Shinagawa-ku,
https://goo.gl/maps/1LJ3QGtg2Y82



















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52351677.html


update

10/16


IMG_7402 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7405 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7415 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Another project in it's early stages of construction is this mixed use project on the Shinjuku side of Yotsuya Station. In recent years there have been several tower projects at the far corners of Shinjuku, away from the core Nishi-Shinjuku skyscraper cluster. 



*TOKYO 東京 | Yotsuya Ekimae Redevelopment Project 四谷駅前市街地再開発事業 | 145m | U/C*











information:

height: 144.69m
floors: 31
use: Office, residential, shops
status: U/C
start: August 2016
complete: October 2019

location:
Yotsuya 1-chome/Honshiocho, Shinjuku-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/CUW4y































update

10/07


IMG_8270 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

And one future project between the U/C towers. 


Mitsubishi will replace one of the older office buildings at Tamachi Station with a 150m tall office tower which will be completed in 2023.


sources
http://www.decn.co.jp/?p=78514
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2016/11/post-bfd7.html

*TOKYO 東京 | Daiichi Tamachi Building Rebuilding 第一田町ビル建て替え | 150m | Pro*










information:
height: 150m
floors: ?
use: office 
status: Pro
start: ?
complete: 2023


location:
Shiba 5-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/7J5UarNYEWz










http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2016/11/post-bfd7.html


----------



## Momo1435

Momo1435 said:


> Luxery residential on the other side of Aoyama then the project above.
> 
> 
> *TOKYO 東京 | Park Court Aoyama The Tower パークコート青山 ザ タワー | 105m | U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> information:
> height: 105.04m
> floors: 26
> use: residential
> status: U/C
> start: September 2015
> complete: February 2018
> 
> Location:
> Minami-Aoyama 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
> http://goo.gl/maps/rGfDN


01/29




























http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52398175.html


----------



## Momo1435

The Japanese government has selected 32 special focus projects in Tokyo. Out of the last four that were added is a new project in the Kabukicho district in Shinjuku, replacing the former Tokyu Milano cinema/bowling complex. Not many details were released in the file but from the small image it looks like it's going to become a new cinema/theater complex with a tower on top. 



Momo1435 said:


> The Shinjuku Tokyu Milano building in Kabukicho closed down last year. Now it's being demolished from December this year until December 2016.
> 
> 
> No detailed plans have come out for the new development that will replace this old theater. But several Tokyu companies, including their entertainment branch Tokyu Recreation will be involved. It's most likely be a tower, with a cinema complex and shops at the lower floors, offices in the middle and a hotel on the top floors. There's no height limit for this location, but with a maximum floor space index at 900% it could go over 100m but not anything spectacular.
> 
> http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2218.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2218.html


This is the document 

http://www.kantei.go.jp/jp/singi/tiiki/kokusentoc/170210goudoukuikikaigi/shiryou3.pdf

And this is the small picture:











Current situation.










http://view.tokyo/?p=31817


----------



## Momo1435

Another project that was added to the list of special focus projects.


2 residential towers in Ikebukuro, the 2 towers left in the render.


*TOKYO 東京 | Minami-Ikebukuro 2-Chome District Redevelopment 南池袋二丁目C街区再開発 | 180m 180m | Pro*











information:
height: 2x 180m
floors: ?
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: 2020 at the earliest
complete: ?

Location:
Minami-Ikebukuro 2-Chome, Toshima-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/uQrDdK3qbwJ2



















Google Earth


----------



## Momo1435

And a 3rd added project.

Mori Trust mixed used tower in Asakasa 1-Chome. Adding another tower in the already growing Asakasa, Shinbashi, Roppongi skyline. 



Momo1435 said:


> Just a short headline on a new project by Mori Trust in Akasaka.
> 
> ☆森トラスト／東京・赤坂ツインタワー建替／１４年３月のテナント退去後に具体化
> http://www.decn.co.jp/decn/modules/monthlynews/news.php?year=2012&month=10&day=11
> 
> translation:
> 
> Mori Trust / Tokyo Akasaka Twin Tower Rebuilding / March 2014 deadline for the tenants to move out.
> 
> The 66.3 meter high Akasaka Twin Tower Main and East towers were constructed in 1983, and had a major renovation in 2002. Now the towers will be redeveloped from 2014 and onwards. There's no news about the replacement, but this location is ideal for something tall. So even though it's Mori Trust it could turn out to be a tall new project. Especially since the current floor space of both towers combined is 100,000m2, if they want to increase this they can only go higher.
> 
> The towers on the Mori Trust website.
> 
> http://www.mori-trust.co.jp/english/office/areaaka/akasakatwin_main.html
> http://www.mori-trust.co.jp/english/office/areaaka/akasakatwin_east.html
> 
> 
> picture from 2008, you can see the Twin Tower to the right of the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/monsuke02jp/34249816.html
> 
> 
> *TOKYO 東京 | Akasaka Twin Tower Rebuilding 赤坂ツインタワー建替 | ?m | Pro*
> 
> location:
> Akasaka 2-chome, Minato-ku
> http://goo.gl/maps/IB6Dt


A little bit more info has come out about this project after the demolition was completed 2 years ago. It has also become one of the National government focus projects in Tokyo. 

http://www.kantei.go.jp/jp/singi/tiiki/kokusentoc/170210goudoukuikikaigi/shiryou3.pdf

Again with this project it doesn't give too much information, but there's a render. Mori Trust will be the developer and it will again be an office box, with s another function on top floors (apartments or hotel?). 

From the render it looks to become anywhere between 180m and 200m, it's going to be another big tower. 



*TOKYO 東京 | Akasaka 2-Chome District Project 赤坂二丁目地区プロジェクト | ?m | Pro*












information:
height: 200m ??
floors: ?
use: Office
status: Pro
start: ?
complete: ? 

location:
Akasaka 2-chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/IB6Dt



IMG_6716 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Here's a post showing more average developments going on in Tokyo outside of the high rises and special low-rise architecture.


Recently Nomura Real Estate is building several office buildings in their PMO Premium Midsize Office series.

http://www.pmo-web.com/english/


These are office buildings with a floor space between 3.000 m² and 8.000 m², all with a standard design modified for the specific location.


some examples:

PMO Nihonbashi Mitsukoshimae (2016/5)











PMO Kanda Iwamotocho (2017/1)











PMO Uchikanda (2017/5)











PMO Shibuya (2017/6)


----------



## towerpower123

^^^Nice Infill!


----------



## elkin6892

thanks for sharing us the pictures. I like tall buildings


----------



## The seventh shape

Momo1435 said:


> The Japanese government has selected 32 special focus projects in Tokyo. Out of the last four that were added is a new project in the Kabukicho district in Shinjuku, replacing the former Tokyu Milano cinema/bowling complex. Not many details were released in the file but from the small image it looks like it's going to become a new cinema/theater complex with a tower on top.
> 
> That's surprising given that a cinema with tower on top was recently completed in that area: the current tallest tower in Kabukicho.


----------



## Momo1435

It's not that surprising. If the competing movie theater operator opens a brand new cinema complex right next door it's hard to stay competitive in an outdated building. A company like Tokyu, who are known for their bold projects it can be expected that they try to out do the Toho Cinema complex / hotel tower.


----------



## Xenzue

Sorry for the dumb question, but does Tokyo have any supertalls U/C?


----------



## Momo1435

Tokyo doesn't have any Supertalls U/C, Tokyo doesn't even have a completed supertall building. Only the Tokyo Tower and Tokyo Sky Tree free standing towers are taller then 300m.


But there are now 2 supertall proposals.

TOKYO | Tokiwabashi District Redevelopment Project | 390m | 1280ft | 61 fl | 230m | 754ft | 37 fl | Pro 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847834

TOKYO | Toranomon-Azabudai District 2nd Phase Redevelopment | 330m | 65 fl | 270m | 63 fl | 240m | 53 fl | Pro
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1970555


----------



## FabriFlorence

Xenzue said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but does Tokyo have any supertalls U/C?


Compared with others asian metropolis (Shanghai, Beijing, Seoul, Bangkok, Taipei...) Tokyo doesn't have a great skyline. It lacks of a true supertall with more than 400m.

I suppose it's for the problem of earthquakes.


----------



## Momo1435

One could argue that the Sky Tree is the super tall that makes the difference for Tokyo.


----------



## inno4321

FabriFlorence said:


> Compared with others asian metropolis (Shanghai, Beijing, Seoul, Bangkok, Taipei...) Tokyo doesn't have a great skyline. It lacks of a true supertall with more than 400m.
> 
> I suppose it's for the problem of earthquakes.


TOKYO really clean and arranged. Everybody clean their around street. That is different aspect when compared with SEOUL!


----------



## avalon

FabriFlorence said:


> Compared with others asian metropolis (Shanghai, Beijing, Seoul, Bangkok, Taipei...) Tokyo doesn't have a great skyline. It lacks of a true supertall with more than 400m.
> 
> I suppose it's for the problem of earthquakes.


Not to forget that Japan has very rigid height regulation because of proximity to airports. For example, Tokyo station area has 250 meter limit due to its proximity to Haneda airport which is only 15-20 minutes ride by car from the central Tokyo. 
Fukuoka, another booming town in Southern part of Japan, has 100-150m limit in most of areas because of proximity to the airport. Same goes to Osaka's Umeda/Osaka Station area (due to Osaka international airport).

Japan also cannot gain extra "height" by putting antenna (like Empires State Building, etc) because of regulatory requirement to have heliport at the top.


----------



## Momo1435

It's a mix of reasons why Tokyo has not gone as tall as other Asian cities.

You have to look at the economics, regulations, a conservative nature. And it's not just height, it's also much more conservative architecture when it comes to tower. The towers don't stand out for their designs, but if you look at the details it's always very luxurious.


----------



## geoking66

Momo1435 said:


> It's a mix of reasons why Tokyo has not gone as tall as other Asian cities.
> 
> You have to look at the economics, regulations, a conservative nature. And it's not just height, it's also much more conservative architecture when it comes to tower. *The towers don't stand out for their designs, but if you look at the details it's always very luxurious.*


This is what I noticed the most in Tokyo and it doesn't translate to photos at all. The designs aren't particularly ostentatious, but the build quality and materials are phenomenal. Everything is precise, clean, sleek and elegant, albeit understated.


----------



## Momo1435

Station redevelopment project with 2 residential towers in Kokubunji, one of the suburban wards in Western Tokyo. 


*KOKUBUNJI 国分寺 | City Tower Kokubunji The Twin シティタワー国分寺ザ・ツイン | 135m & 125m | U/C*










http://www.sumitomo-rd-mansion.jp/shuto/kokubunji_w/

Information:

West Block:
height: 134.9m
floors: 36
use: residential, shops and restaurants in the base
start: July 2015
complete: 2018

West Block:
height: 124.8m
floors: 35
use: residential 
start: July 2015
complete: 2018

location:
Kokubunji City, Tokyo prefecture
http://g.co/maps/aw2d5











https://twitter.com/osamukono0901/status/829476293586464768



















http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2678.html


----------



## Momo1435

*TOKYO 東京 | TGMM Shibaura Project ＴＧＭＭ芝浦プロジェクト | 181m & 169m | U/C*











update





































http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2673.html


----------



## Momo1435

*TOKYO 東京 | Shin Tokyo Takeda Building 新東京武田ビル | 124m | Pro*












03/04














































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52400940.html


----------



## Momo1435

The design for this project has just been revealed after it has been U/C for almost a year. It's not that interesting, pretty standard for a mixed use tower in Tokyo. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Hato Bus Konan Building - Konan 1-Chome Project はとバス港南ビル・港南一丁目市街地住宅の共同建替事業 | 114m | U/C*











information:
height: 114.36m
floors: 27
use: office, residential
status: U/C
start: May 2016
complete: February 2019

location:
Konan 1-Chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/zDKiq


update










http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2699.html


----------



## inno4321

good


----------



## Momo1435

Construction is going on in full swing for the 2020 Olympic and Paralimpic Athletes village in Harumi. There are 2 towers as part of the plan, both will be 180m, it's just not completely clear if these are actually already U/C or if they will be added after 2020 when the whole complex is being transformed into a residential neighborhood.

Including the 2 towers a total of 23 buildings will be constructed, most of them with heights between 45m and 65m.


*TOKYO 東京 | Harumi 5-Chome West District Redevelopment (2020 Olympic Village) 晴海五丁目西地区第一種市街地再開発 オリンピック・パラリンピック選手村 | 180m 180m | U/C*










https://tokyo2020.jp/jp/games/venue/olympic-village/

information:
height: 2x 180m (towers
floors: 50
use: Residential
status: U/C
start: January 2017
complete: December 2019 for Olympic Village -> as residential area: 2024 


Location:
Harumi 5-Chome, Chuo-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/hRvVad6475K2




























All the Buildings:

5-5-A　Floors: 14 - Height: 46.38m
5-5-B　Floors: 14 - Height: 51.27m　
5-5-C　Floors: 16 - Height: 57.97m
5-5-D　Floors: 14 - Height: 48.77m
5-5-E　Floors: 18 - Height: 64.41m
5-5-F　Floors: 18 - Height: 64.31m
5-5-T　Floors: 50 - Height: 180m

5-6-A　Floors: 14 - Height: 46.44m
5-6-B　Floors: 18 - Height: 64.66m
5-6-C　Floors: 18 - Height: 64.45m
5-6-D　Floors: 14 - Height: 45.91m
5-6-E　Floors: 16 - Height: 57.51m
5-6-F　Floors: 14 - Height: 46.70m
5-6-T　Floors: 50 - Height: 180m

5-3-A　Floors: 17 - Height: 62.82m
5-3-B　Floors: 17 - Height: 62.82m
5-3-C　Floors: 15 - Height: 56.45m
5-3-D　Floors: 15 - Height: 56.80m

5-4-A　Floors: 18 - Height: 60.12m
5-4-B　Floors: 14 - Height: 47.34m
5-4-C　Floors: 14 - Height: 47.36m
5-4-D　Floors: 18 - Height: 60.04m
5-4-E　Floors: 18 - Height: 60.10m


Update:

It's 1 large construction site right now. 




























http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2716.html


----------



## DarkLite

All of the office blocks being constructed have a harmonious appearance to them. I love how in Tokyo the architecture is meant to compliment the surroundings and not compete in a way that takes design to over the top levels. The skyline shots are all clean and crisp.

The Olympic Village is massive. I am surprised they started building it so late, but thankfully it is located in an area with high density and it will blend in perfectly with the environment. Other Olympic Villages have been built in isolated areas and stick out like a sore thumb. This is not the case here.


----------



## PinkWho

I cant wait for Tokyo 2020!


----------



## Momo1435

*Machiya - Apartment まちや・アパートメント*

architect: Studio Bow-Bow

year: 2017

location: Asakusabashi 1-Chome, Taito-ku, Tokyo











http://shinkenchiku-db.com/2017年2月号098頁──まちや・アパートメント──アト/





























https://www.tatodesign.jp/room/detail.html?houseno=3503


----------



## Momo1435

*GINZA SIX*

This project, which has replaced the Matsuzakaya Department store in Ginza is now completely finished as the shops have opened.

It's one big building, but the brand stores along the street have their own facade.










































































http://world-architects.blogspot.com/2017/04/ginza-six.html


----------



## DarkLite

Absolutely beautiful building housing those luxury shops. :drool: The design's approach to balance and timelessness are evident. The night time shots of the intersections from which the shopping center is visible must be so atmospheric.


----------



## geoking66

Ginza is so fantastic in person…I can't wait to see this when I'm back in Japan. The build quality looks stunning.


----------



## Momo1435

TOKYO 東京 | Park City Chuo Minato The Tower パークシティ中央湊　ザ　タワー | 132m | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791942


04/15





































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52405044.html


----------



## Momo1435

New info has come out on this project at Nishi-Nippori station.

The height has now been set at 170m to 180m. A render has been released that mostly shows the design of the hall which is also part of the project. The construction will start later, now in 2021, the project will be fully completed in 2025. 

source:
http://www.decn.co.jp/?p=90962


*TOKYO 東京 | Nishi-Nippori Ekimae District Redevelopment 西日暮里駅前地区市街地再開発 | 180m | Pro*












information:
height: 170~180m
floors: ?
use: mixed use
status: Pro
start: 2021
complete: 2025

Location:
Nishi-Nippori 5-Chome, Arakawa-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/QN2hY9rQbmE2





















http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2017/04/post-4793.html


----------



## Momo1435

Another tower for Osaki. It's still in early stages, a final decision to go ahead will be made at the end of the year. But there is already an early render and some details. It will be 39 floors, it should go well over 100m. And when it goes ahead it should go pretty fast with a target completion date in 2021.

sources:
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2017/04/3949200-aac4.html
http://www.decn.co.jp/?p=91008


*TOKYO 東京 | Osaki 3-Chome District West Entrance F South Redevelopment 大崎三丁目地区西口F南再開発 | 143m | Pro*




















information:
height: 143m
floors: 39
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: 2019
complete: 2022

Location:
Osaki 3-Chome, Shinagawa-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/H2ECemdufs62



















http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2017/04/3949200-aac4.html


----------



## Momo1435

This large scale office project in Toyosu went U/C in December 2016. 



*TOKYO 東京 | Toyosu 2-3 Chome 2-1 Redevelopment 豊洲二・三丁目2-1再開発 | 145m | Pro | 180m 80m | U/C*




















information:

Building A:
height: 180m
floors: 36
use: Office
start: December 2016
complete: April 2020

Building B:
height: 125m
floors: 23
use: office / Hotel
start: December 2017
Complete: 2020

Building C
height: 80m
floors: ?
use:
start: December 2016
complete: April 2020

Location:
Toyosu 2-Chome & 3-Chome, Koto-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/qoM3BVQnZez


update



















http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2738.html


----------



## Momo1435

New tower U/C in Kanda.


*TOKYO 東京 | Kanda Nishikicho 2-Chome Project 神田錦町二丁目計画 | 121m | U/C*










http://www.sumitomocorp.co.jp/news/detail/id=29969?tc=bx

information:
height: 120.85m
floors: 21
use: Office
status: Pro
start: May 2017
complete: March 2020

location:
Kanda Nishikicho 2-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://www.google.nl/maps/place/2+...s0x60188c0552977c7b:0x50943c408d2a8a6!6m1!1e1









Google Maps


update



















http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2746.html


----------



## Momo1435

This nice commercial building opened just last week at Futago Tamagawa Station in the Setagaya ward. 


*Q Plaza Futago-Tamagawa キュープラザ二子玉川*

architect: Naruse Inokuma Architects http://www.narukuma.com/
year: 2017
Location: Tamagawa, Setagaya-ku, Tokyo

http://www.q-plaza.jp/futakotamagawa/









































































http://world-architects.blogspot.nl/2017/05/q-plaza-futako.html


----------



## Momo1435

A couple of new projects for Tokyo.

1st a new project in Kanda-Ogawamachi / Jimbocho district. A 110m tall mixed used tower is proposed for the location on the Yasukuni Dori and Maidai Dori Avenues intersection right between the booksellers district and the sport shop district.

There was no timeline given in the news article, just that later this year further steps in the planning process will be taken. 

source:
https://www.kensetsunews.com/archives/74225
https://twitter.com/bluestylecom/status/877284521875349504


*TOKYO 東京 | Kanda-Ogawamachi 3-Chome West A Distict Redevelopment 神田小川町三丁目西Ａ地区市街地再開発 | 110m | Pro*

no render










information:
height: 110m
floors: 22
use: Mixed - Shops, Office & Residential
status: Pro
start: ?
complete: ?

Location:
Kanda-Ogawamachi 3-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/FXzvqYZ67en

06/26


IMG_1444 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

The next one is a 114m tall residential tower for Ariake. The tower will be constructed from 2018 to 2021, so right through the Olympics which will take place pretty much around this tower. 

sources:
https://www.kensetsunews.com/archives/74780
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52411018.html

*TOKYO 東京 | Ariake Kita 2-1-A Block Development Project 有明北２－１－Ａ街区開発計画 | 114m | Pro*










information:
height: 114m
floors: 33
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: August 2018
complete: March 2021

Location:
Ariake 1-Chome, Koto-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/Nw8LPDMtenw



















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52411018.html


----------



## Momo1435

I posted this project before in the Japanese section but never here because the height was not yet revealed. Now it has been revealed and the height of this project will be 125m. The 2nd building in the project will be the new ward office for the Katsushika ward and will be 75m tall. This ward in eastern Tokyo doesn't really have any high rises yet, so this tower will stick out in this low rise neighborhood. But maybe not for long. On the other side of the station there are 2 blocks that will also be up for redevelopment. 

http://www.asahi-kasei.co.jp/asahi/jp/news/2017/ho170609.html


*TOKYO 東京 | Tateishi Station North District Redevelopment 立石駅北口地区市街地再開発 | 125m 75m | Pro*



















http://tateishikita.com/

information:
height: 125m
floors: 36
use: Residential

height: 75m
floors: 13
use: Office

status: Pro
start: 2019
complete: 2022


Location
Tateishi 4 Chome, Katsushika-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/VjNuKMMmHa82



























Google Earth


----------



## Momo1435

And yet another new tall residential tower planned for Tsukishima, one of the islands in the Tokyo Bay. This on will be 190m tall and will go U/C in 2021. 

It will go up almost next to this tower:
# TOKYO 東京 | Tsukushima 3-Chome District Redevelopment A District 月島三丁目地区第一種市街地再開発事業A地区 | 199m | Pro - info

sources:
https://www.kensetsunews.com/archives/69944
http://skyskysky.net/construction/202405.html7


*TOKYO 東京 | Tsukishima 3-Chome South District Redevelopment 月島三丁目南地区第一種市街地再開発 | 190m | Pro*










information:
height: 190m
floors: 50
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: 2021
complete: 2024

Location: 
Tsukushima 3-Chome, Chuo-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/EcDZxUvV7yC2









Google Earth


----------



## Momo1435

New project U/C in Shinjuku


*TOKYO 東京 | D Tower Nishi-Shinjuku Ｄタワー西新宿 | 132m | U/C*



















information:

height: 131.70m
floors: 29
use: Office / Residential
status: Pro
start: 2017
complete: 2020

Location:
Nishi-Shinjuku 6-Chome, Shinjuku-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/4CYzqHhoMbp


update 06/14


06/14 (before it went U/C)


IMG_1096 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1136 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

*TOKYO 東京 | Nihonbashi Muromachi 3-Chome Redevelopment 日本橋室町三丁目地区市街地再開発計画 | 142m | U/C*










information: 
height: 142m
floors: 26
use: office / shops
status: Pro
start: December 2015
complete: March 2019

location:
Nihonbashi Muromachi 3-Chome, Chuo-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/UF5Fo


update

The older black building on the corner is not going to be demolished.










https://twitter.com/SO04_GORONEX/status/915086483622576129


----------



## Momo1435

A large project in Ariake, including 3 towers and a convention center. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Tokyo Bay Triple Tower Project 東京ベイ トリプルタワープロジェクト | 3x 120m | U/C*



















information:
Height: 120m 
floors: 33
function: residential
status: U/C
start: October 2016
complete: October 2019

Location:
Ariake, Koto-ku, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/bVDq

update

09/30










10/01










e-mansion


----------



## DarkLite

Those are going to be very wide residential buildings


----------



## Momo1435

New shop for the chopstick specialty store Ginza Natsuno.


*Ginza Natsuno Rblg 銀座夏野Rblg*

architects: Makoto Takei + Chie Nabeshima / TNA http://www.tna-arch.com/

year: 2017

location: Ginza 3-Chome











http://shinkenchiku-db.com/20171014/















































http://re.dezain.net/2017/10/1737


----------



## Momo1435

Posting some more new tower projects that I didn't post before in this thread.



*TOKYO 東京 | Shinbashi Tamura-cho District Redevelopment 新橋田村町地区再開発 | 150m | Pro*











http://www.city.minato.tokyo.jp/kankyoushidouasesutan/documents/shinbashitamurachou1.pdf

http://www.decn.co.jp/?p=94774

information:
height: 150m
floors: 27
use: Office
status: Pro
start: April 2018
complete: 2021

Location:
Nishishinbashi 1-chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/1jmRqAAM2Kv


















Google Earth









http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2626.html


----------



## Momo1435

One of the redevelopments around Nakano Station. 


sources:
http://www.city.tokyo-nakano.lg.jp/dept/163000/d018259_d/fil/011.pdf
http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2127.html


*TOKYO 東京 | Nakano Kakoicho Town East District Redevelopment 中野囲町東地区第一種市街地再開発事業 | 100m 90m | Pro*












http://www.city.tokyo-nakano.lg.jp/dept/163000/d018259_d/fil/011.pdf

information:

height: 100m & 90m
floors: ?
use: residential
status: Pro
start: 2018
complete: 2021

location:
Nakano 4-Chome, Nakano-ku, Tokyo
https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Ja...2!3m1!1s0x6018f29031befc15:0x0d1ee8596ba4db06




















http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2015/03/post-ef78.html


----------



## Momo1435

At the other side of Nakano station replacing an old Danchi neighborhood. 

*TOKYO 東京 | Nakano 2-Chome Redevelopment - A Block 中野二丁目地区第一種市街再開発事業・Ａ地区 | 150m & 120m | Pro*




















information:
height: 150m & 120m
floors: 40
use: Residential / office
status: Pro
start: 2019
complete: 2022

location:
Nakano 2-Chome, Nakano-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/hbcOA









http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/


----------



## DarkLite

The Ginza Natsuno Rblg is quite a work of art!!! It displays an architecture that beautifies the whole entire block.


----------



## Momo1435

From left to right.


*TOKYO 東京 | Sumitomo Fudosan Onarimon Tower 住友不動産御成門タワー | 129m | U/C*










information:
height: 129m
floors: 22
use: office
status: U/C
start June 2015
complete: March 2018

Location:
Shiba-koen 1-Chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/qCJZX


*TOKYO 東京 | Park Court Hamarikyu The Tower パークコート浜離宮ザ タワー | 140m | U/C*


IMG_5650 by Momo1435, on Flickr

information:
height: 139.90m
floors: 38
function: residential
status: U/C
start: 2015
complete: May 2018

Location:
Hamamatsuscho 1-chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/zfxV


*TOKYO 東京 | Nissay Hamamatsucho Crea Tower ニッセイ浜松町クレアタワー | 156m | U/C*










information:
height: 156m
floors: 29
use: Office
status: U/C
start: November 2015
complete: August 2018

Location:
Hamamatsucho 2-chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/8AQGx



10/21


東京鐵塔Tokyo tower IMG_3577 by S.Cookie張小餅, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon

wish they would tear down Tokyo Tower. Looks out of place and cheap.


----------



## towerpower123

Momo1435 said:


> And just across the street from the project above this post a tower with a similar height will be constructed. It's a 79m tall tower for the Senshu University. Construction will start early 2018, it will be completed in 2020.
> 
> https://www.senshu-u.ac.jp/about/efforts/140th_anniversary.html
> http://skyskysky.net/construction/202088.html
> 
> 
> *TOKYO 東京 | Senshu University Yaskuni Dori Kanda New School Building 専修大学靖国通り神田新校舎 | 79m | Pro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> information:
> height: 79m
> floors: 16
> use: University Building
> status: Pro
> start: February 2018
> complete: April 2020
> 
> Location:
> Kanda Jinbocho 3-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
> https://goo.gl/maps/pr8RtX8kpHR2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://skyskysky.net/construction/202088.html


How did a surface parking lot survive with the incredible density and land values of Tokyo???? :nuts:


----------



## Momo1435

It happens, there are plenty of such parking all through the city. But not as many as in other Japanese cities.

In this case it's actually the result of this development. This used to be a very dense block with many small lowrise houses and shops, you can still find such plots all around town. At some point it was earmarked as a location for development. But landowner rights are so strong it's very hard to buy up all the small lots on this block in one go. You have several owners who sell their land straight away, those buildings are being torn down and replaced by smaller parking lots. But other owners won't sell, often it can even take until landowner dies that it's possible for developers to buy it. Over the years it becomes a bigger parking lot as more properties are sold. Developers can only start a project when they have bought the whole plot. Until construction is started the empty lot will continue to function as a parking lot. Because of the high densities and lack of space these parking lots actually bring in quite some money. 

There are redevelopment laws and policies that should be able to accelerate this process, making it easier for developers to buy up properties. But it's remains very difficult. Even with the most recent developments you still see old buildings that are being worked around. But you also see that the construction starts before all old buildings are fully demolished. Usually these are just the buildings that will become the open spaces around the new towers. Starting the construction is of course also a way of bullying the owners into selling their properties. But the main reason is to be able to start the construction earlier.


----------



## Momo1435

I'm going to post some current projects from the surrounding cities within the greater Tokyo Metropolitan area, like Yokohama and Chiba. 


The 1st is an government office tower in Yokohama which is the direct neighbor to this project:

YOKOHAMA | Yokohama Kitakanadori North District Redevelopment A-4 Block | 200m | U/C 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811704



*YOKOHAMA 横浜 | Yokohama City Hall New Government Office Project 横浜市市庁舎移転新築工事 | 155m | U/C*












information:
height: 155.4m
floors: 32
use: office
status: Pro
start: August 2017
complete: May 2020

location:
Honcho 6-chome, Naka-ku, Yokohama
http://goo.gl/maps/neZBl

update:



















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52417666.html


----------



## Momo1435

And in the same neighborhood this hotel tower.


*YOKOHAMA 横浜 | APA Hotel & Resort (Yokohama Bay Tower) アパホテル&リゾート〈横浜ベイタワー〉 | 135m | U/C*










information:
height: 135m
floors: 35
use: Hotel
status: Pro
start: April 2017
complete: August 2019

Location: Kaigandori 5-Chome, Naka-ku, Yokohama
http://goo.gl/maps/YJCfJ


update










http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52417755.html


----------



## Momo1435

And Yokohama Station will also get a tower


*YOKOHAMA 横浜 | Yokohama Station West Entrance Station Building Project 横浜駅西口駅ビル計画 | 135m | U/C*











information:
height: 135m
floors: 26
use: Station, Retail, Office
status: U/C
start: September 2015
complete: 2020

location:
Yokohama Station
http://g.co/maps/m88xv











update










http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52417444.html


----------



## Momo1435

Proposal for the Shinagawa Railway Yard redevelopment by the international architecture firm HASSELL Studio. Even though they were invited to join a competition to create a masterplan for the future development of the railway yard I would be very surprised if an foreign architect will actually be given the opportunity to do the overall design for such a large and important project in Tokyo. So I doubt this will become reality. And even if you don't like this plan it gives an interesting vision of the things that could be possible here. 


*Tokyo Railyards Redevelopment*

https://www.hassellstudio.com/en/cms-projects/detail/tokyo-railyards-redevelopment/



> Our proposal for the Tokyo railyards redevelopment centred on the idea of the ‘slow city’ – a place where buildings and public spaces come together to frame a lifestyle.
> 
> Once seen as the ‘front door’ to Tokyo and Japan, the railyards at the edge of Tokyo Bay appeared to have their best days behind them. Over time, the gravitational pull of commercial and cultural activity to the centre of Tokyo meant that this once important site had become overwhelmed by the infrastructure of the city.
> 
> HASSELL was invited to participate in a closed competition to devise a masterplan that would restore the area’s gateway status, connect with nature and create an authentic sense of place. The ambitious project – covering 1,250,000 sqm of development – represents the largest urban regeneration project in Tokyo.
> 
> A place to pause each day – an urban garden
> 
> Our aim was to create a place where the people of Tokyo and their visitors could slow down and take a breath – somewhere they could change the pace of their day in this booming metropolis.
> 
> To create the conditions that would make that possible, we needed to establish a new character for the area. That started with a landscape that is more monumental – a green infrastructure that firmly establishes this new centre of gravity.
> 
> We transformed the railyards into a continuous urban garden that would give the new development a civic value and strong sense of community.
> 
> A group of buildings with a distinct character
> 
> Along with the ‘monumental landscape’, we designed seven main buildings to form a new gateway and define the railyards on the Tokyo skyline.
> 
> These buildings do not rely on just one iconic gesture. Instead, they work together as a group to create a distinctive silhouette that defines and frames the public space at ground level.
> 
> The buildings are tall but they are also equally broad in proportion. Not quite blocks and not really towers, they represent a new type of built form with a distinct personality and character.
> 
> Setting the stage for further regeneration
> 
> Proposed as a number of simple layers, the public realm includes a new commercial frontage at ground level, an urban forest and winter gardens as well as a new garden bridge connecting to the canals and Tokyo Bay to the east.
> 
> Together, these layers of landscape are the starting point for the regeneration of the wider area and the waterfront.


https://www.hassellstudio.com/en/cms-projects/detail/tokyo-railyards-redevelopment/


----------



## Momo1435

Finally a project has been announced for the site of the demolished former HQ of Sony in Kita-Shinagawa. A 107m tall office tower will go U/C in March 2018. 


source:
http://view.tokyo/?p=36488


*TOKYO 東京 | Kita-Shinagawa 5-Chome District Project 北品川５丁目計画 | 107m | Pro*

no render


information:
height: 107m
floors: 19
use: Office
status: Pro
start: March 2018
complete: March 2020

Location:
Kita-Shinagawa 5-Chome, Shinagawa-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/EWp2D1yEjco




















Google Earth



















http://view.tokyo/?p=36488


----------



## Momo1435

Some more projects U/C in Yokohama.


The Minato Mirai District, harbor of the future district, is mainly known for the 296m tall Yokohama Landmark Tower. But the whole development of this area was hit hard by the Japanese Asset Price bubble in 1991. The result was that the construction in this neighborhood pretty much stopped. Some new buildings were added over the last 25 years, slowly filling up the empty plots. Also many temporary buildings have been put up and since then again demolished. Recently there's a clear drive to finally finish this whole district, several new projects were announced and have gone U/C. All the new projects are just a much more modest then the original plans from the 1980s. 

This project is pretty much the new standard. Typical Japanese office blocks for the offices with a height just under 100m. New residential towers are no different, also typical simple Japanese designs.


*YOKOHAMA 横浜 | MM21-54 District Project MM21-54街区プロジェクト | 99m | U/C*











information:
height: 99.5m
floors: 19
use: office
status: U/C
start: August 2017
complete: February 2020

Location:
Minatomirai 5-Chome, Yokohama
https://goo.gl/maps/rV91zseg4oG2











update










http://skyskysky.net/construction/202034.html


----------



## Momo1435

*YOKOHAMA 横浜 | Keikyu Group Head Office Building 京急グループ本社ビル | 86m | U/C*










https://www.ymm21.jp/database/detail/post-116.html

information:
height: 85.55m
floors: 18
use: Office
status: Pro
start: July 2017
complete: June 2019

Location:
Minatomirai 1-Chome, Yokohama
https://goo.gl/maps/7XLa5Hm1yky










56-1 block








http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52367125.html

update

10/03










http://skyskysky.net/construction/201964.html


----------



## Momo1435

*YOKOHAMA 横浜 | Shiseido Global Innovation Center 資生堂グローバルイノベーションセンター | 78m | U/C*










https://www.shiseidogroup.jp/news/detail.html?n=00000000002051

information:
height: 77.96ｍ
floors: 16
use: Office / Lab
status: U/C
start: October 2016
complete: February 2019

Location:
Minatomirai 5 Chome, Nishi-ku, Yokohama, Kanagawa Prefecture
https://goo.gl/maps/bEtz1NJ27yR2











update










http://skyskysky.net/construction/201985.html


----------



## DarkLite

Yokohoma is going to look ultra modern in the coming years. 

Momo, is there anything you know about the Toranomon-Azabudai District Second Phase Redevelopment project? I just saw it on the Skyscraperpage index for Tokyo and I'm not sure if I've seen it in the projects forum of this site.


----------



## el palmesano

con solo estos 3 proyectos es espectacular













Momo1435 said:


> Proposal for the Shinagawa Railway Yard






Momo1435 said:


> More renders.
> 
> http://www.kantei.go.jp/jp/singi/tiiki/kokusentoc/tokyoken/tokyotoshisaisei/dai12/shiryou.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting point is that Tokyo is looking deeper into proposals to replace the viaducts above the Nihonbashi river with tunnels, opening up the river and the bridges right along this project. That really needs to happen to make the efforts, like in this project to open up the waterfront a success.





Aconcagua 9 said:


> *Images*
> 
> 000 by Emerald9888, en Flickr
> 
> *Japan Building Projects 日本の建築プロジェクト - 3D Models for Google Earth *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1963165


----------



## el palmesano

^^

y mirando eso encontre, esto, alucinante:



Aconcagua 9 said:


> *Hi there, this thread is about 3D Models for Google Earth of Japan Building Projects. This is my first thread, hopefully I´ll do it well.
> 
> 
> 000 by Emerald9888, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 01 by Emerald9888, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 00 by Emerald9888, en Flickr
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Momo1435

DarkLite said:


> Yokohoma is going to look ultra modern in the coming years.
> 
> Momo, is there anything you know about the Toranomon-Azabudai District Second Phase Redevelopment project? I just saw it on the Skyscraperpage index for Tokyo and I'm not sure if I've seen it in the projects forum of this site.


There's already a dedicated thread for that project.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1970555

Not much more information has come out since the original announcement though, so pretty much everything is there.


----------



## Momo1435

The city of Kawasaki is located right between Tokyo and Yokohama. It got one larger high rise area around Musashi-Kosugi Station. The following 2 projects are U/C right now in this neighborhood. 



*KAWASAKI 川崎 | Park City Musashi-Kosugi The Garden パークシティ武蔵小杉 ザ ガーデン | 179m & 179m | U/C*











sales website:
http://www.co-sugi.com/shinchiku/F0605001/

information:
height: 2x 178.9m
floors: 53
use: Residential
status: U/C
complete: December 2018

location:
Kosugi 2-chome, Kawasaki
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...&ll=35.577702,139.65624&spn=0.007278,0.016512




















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52421404.html










https://twitter.com/zekio240917/status/920905922041356289


----------



## Momo1435

*KAWASAKI 川崎 | Kosugicho 3-chome East District Redevelopment 小杉町3丁目東地区再開発 | 160m | U/C*











source:
http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=44968

information:
height: 160m
floors: 44
function: residential
status: U/C
start: March 2017
complete: March 2020

Location:
Nakaharu-ku, Kawasaki-city
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...ll=35.576205,139.657844&spn=0.003639,0.008256











http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52421498.html


----------



## Momo1435

2 recent low rise projects.


*New York Corner 161 *

architect: 小山光／Key Operation Inc. http://www.keyoperation.com/projects/new_york_corner_161/j_new_york_corner_161.html

year: October 2016

Location: Nakane 1-Chome, Meguro-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/RVtDH2yYzvk






































https://www.japan-architects.com/ja/projects/view/new-york-corner-161


----------



## Momo1435

*Nissen Kanda Dai-2 Building 日宣神田第２ビル *


architect: Hiroyuki Ito Architects http://ito-a.jp/
year: 2016
location: Kanda Tsukasamachi 2-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/d2BQxWatz192




























https://www.japan-architects.com/ja/projects/view/ri-xuan-shen-tian-di2biru


----------



## Momo1435

It was recently revealed that this 199m tall residential project on Tsukushima Island will go U/C in 2022. At the same time the new renders were released. 

It's interesting that in all the info about this tower the height is mentioned as 199m. Usually they just say about 200m tall, but here they are have already been very precise, even when this project was 1st announced a couple of years ago. 

source:
http://www.decn.co.jp/?p=95372


*TOKYO 東京 | Tsukushima 3-Chome District Redevelopment A District 月島三丁目地区第一種市街地再開発事業A地区 | 199m | Pro*




























information:
height: 199m
floors: 58
use: residential
status: Pro
start: 2022
complete: 2025

location:
Tsukushima 3-Chome, Chuo-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/sMehy




























http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/


----------



## Momo1435

New project U/C, the rebuilding of the HQ of the large industrial / trading company Marubeni. 

https://www.marubeni.com/


It's overlooking the imperial palace gardens, even if it's at the side of the park that is open to the public it's still subject to height restrictions, 115m is max here. Furthermore it turned out to be a standard office block, nothing really special. Early reports talked about a roof terrace, it doesn't seem to be included in the final design. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Otemachi 1-4-2 Project 大手町１－４－２計画 | 112m*



















information:
height: 111.9m
floors: 22
use: Office
status: Pro
start: November 2017
complete: October 2020

Location:
Otemachi 1-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/b34MBMsgFzp











http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52409470.html


----------



## Momo1435

*TOKYO 東京 | Park Court Aoyama The Tower パークコート青山 ザ タワー | 105m | U/C*










information:
height: 105.04m
floors: 26
use: residential
status: U/C
start: September 2015
complete: February 2018

Location:
Minami-Aoyama 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/rGfDN


update

11/24




























https://twitter.com/zekio240917/status/933951784434909185


----------



## Momo1435

2 projects in Ginza going U/C around this time. 



*Ginza Hankyu Building 銀座阪急ビル*

start: December 2017
complete: 2019

https://www.kencorp.co.jp/office/search/building/187639.html





























http://blog.livedoor.jp/loloskytree-akapuri/archives/52547920.html










Google Earth


----------



## Momo1435

The 2nd one has just gone U/C right next to the Tokyu Plaza Ginza. 


*Ginza 6-Chome Project 銀座六丁目計画 *

https://www.nomura-re-hd.co.jp/cfiles/news/n2017111001355.pdf

developer: Nomura Re.
year: 2019




















Google Earth


----------



## Momo1435

4 years after the renovation of the old station building was completed the entrance to the station is now also completely finished with the completion of the renovation of the station square. 

*Marunouchi Center Plaza 丸の内中央広場*






































https://twitter.com/bluestylecom/status/938043041176207361


----------



## Momo1435

*TOKYO 東京 | Avex Group New Head Office Building エイベックス新本社ビル | 103m | Com *

info:
height: 102.60m
floors: 18
use: office
status: Pro
start: July 2015
complete: October 2017

location:
Minami-Aoyama 3-Chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/3vPPy


completed









































































http://world-architects.blogspot.nl/2017/12/avex.html


----------



## FelixMadero

Amazing and modernist classical projects!


----------



## Momo1435

steel going up

*TOKYO 東京 | Toyosu 2-3 Chome 2-1 Redevelopment 豊洲二・三丁目2-1再開発 | 180m 145m 80m | Pro*











information:

Building A:
height: 180m
floors: 36
use: Office
start: December 2016
complete: April 2020

Building B:
height: 125m
floors: 23
use: office / Hotel
start: December 2017
Complete: 2020

Building C
height: 80m
floors: ?
use:
start: December 2016
complete: April 2020

Location:
Toyosu 2-Chome & 3-Chome, Koto-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/qoM3BVQnZez12/03





































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52426351.html


----------



## Momo1435

Construction has started on this new project along Aoyama-dori. 

http://www.mec.co.jp/j/news/archives/mec171211_kitaaoyama.pdf



*TOKYO 東京 | Kita-Aoyama 2-Chome Project 北青山二丁目計画 | 95m | U/C*











information:
height: 95m
floors: 20
use: mixed use = Office, Shops, Hotel
status: Pro
start: August 2017
complete: April 2020

Location:
Kita-Aoyama 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/cDgPWZ1KNSL2


The old building on this location was demolished last year.



















http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2016/11/post-5b12.html


----------



## DarkLite

Park Court Aoyama The Tower has such a seductive streamlined design 

It is Japanese minimalism of the finest kind. I'm so glad you shared images of the project, if I ever go to Tokyo I would go so far as to make it a point to take photos of it.


----------



## Momo1435

This project in Kanamachi, North East Tokyo, just got a significant height increase. The tower was supposed to become 140m / 37 fl tall, in the new plans it will get 44 floors. That could mean that it will become up to 170m tall.

The render with the news article doesn't show the whole tower as it focuses on the base which will house a mall with a driving school and a small park on the roof. The mall also seems to be getting an colorful facade, which is a change from the standard nondescript malls we often see in suburban areas.

Overall it should become an interesting project. But we still have to wait a bit as the construction will now start in 2021.

source:
https://www.kensetsunews.com/archives/138477


*TOKYO 東京 | Higashi-Kanamachi 1-Chome West District Redevelopment 東金町一丁目西地区市街地再開事 | 44 fl | Pro*











information:
height: ? (165m - 170m)
floors: 44
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: 2021
complete: 2026

Location:
Higashi-Kanamachi 1-Chome, Katsushika-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/AZoA8ozj1eH2




















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52376129.html


----------



## Momo1435

This project went U/C today.



*TOKYO 東京 | Toranomon Ekimae District Redevelopment 虎ノ門駅前地区第一種市街地再開発事業 | 120m | U/C*




















information:
height: 120m
floors: 23
use: office
status: U/C
start: January 2018
complete: June 2020

location:
Toranomon 1-Chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/XzrIc


Nomura Re Press release for the start of construction:
http://www.nomura-re.co.jp/cfiles/news/n2018011901382.pdf


early January










http://blog.goo.ne.jp/midorigf2/e/4ada4b280b1125e0a9cdf41da57f308b?fm=rss


----------



## Momo1435

also U/C


*TOKYO 東京 | Marunouchi 1-3 Project 丸の内1-3計画 | 150m | U/C*



















information:
height: 150m (1x 55m)
floors: 29
use: office
status: U/C
start: December 2017
complete: 2020

Location:
Marunouchi 1-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/Q2cFDkfbnjy

MEC press release:

http://www.mec.co.jp/j/news/archives/mec180119_marunouchi1-3.pdf












http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52429715.html


----------



## Momo1435

New office building at Omori Station.


*Hulic Omori Building 大森ビル*

year: February 2017

Location: Minami Oi 6-Chome, Shinagawa-ku https://goo.gl/maps/S97ABXqv5eL2

Architect: ETHNOS http://www.ethnos.jp/




















https://job.architecturephoto.net/jobs/006431/


----------



## Momo1435

Looking for a picture the project in my previous post I came across this image posted on the same website which is a job board for architects. 

https://job.architecturephoto.net/jobs/006431/

It's listed as 宇田川 P2 = Udagawacho Project 2 

There's no further information on the website of the architects.

Architect: ETHNOS http://www.ethnos.jp/











With a bit of searching on Google Earth I found the location for this project.

Udagawacho, Shibuya.

https://goo.gl/maps/38WiXuRTN7N2











I couldn't find any further info. 



Udagawacho Project 1 from the same architcect was this project that was completed last year.

*HULIC &New SHIBUYA building. *


my picture from June 2017.


IMG_8727 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

In 2015 it was announced that Miyashita Park in Shinuya would be redeveloped. It would be turned into an even higher elevated park then it used to be with a canopy of flowers covering the open space. Recently the more definite plans for the park have been revealed, it's all a bit less exuberant, still very green, but not as colorful as originally planned. 

More details have also come out on the hotel that will be part of this redevelopment. Still no clear render, but the height has been revealed to be 85m. 

Construction will start in June, it will be completed in early 2020, just in time for the Olympics. 


sources:
http://www.decn.co.jp/?p=97090
https://www.kensetsunews.com/archives/150523

https://www.city.shibuya.tokyo.jp/news/oshirase/miyasita_setsumei.html


*TOKYO 東京 | New Miyashita Park Redevelopment Project Hotel Tower 新宮下公園等整備事業-ホテル | 85m | Pro*

no render




















information:
height: 85m
floors: 18
use: Hotel
status: Pro
start: June 2018
complete: March 2020

Location:
Jingumae 6-Chome, Shibuya-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/6FG4f7FMWTo






























Image of the old design for the park.


----------



## Momo1435

*TOKYO 東京 | Hato Bus Konan Building - Konan 1-Chome Project はとバス港南ビル・港南一丁目市街地住宅の共同建替事業 | 114m | U/C*











information:
height: 114.36m
floors: 27
use: office, residential
status: U/C
start: May 2016
complete: February 2019

location:
Konan 1-Chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/zDKiq

01/20



















http://view.tokyo/?p=38280


----------



## Momo1435

Another new residential tower project at Hirai Station on the JR Chuo-Sobu Local line, this is the small part of the Edogawa ward on the west bank of the Ara-kawa river. 

The residential tower will be 110m tall, work will start in 2019. 



*TOKYO 東京 | Hirai 5-Chome Ekimae District Redevelopment 平井五丁目駅前地区市街地再開発 | 110m | Pro*












https://www.hiraigochome.com/

information:
height: 110m
floors: 31
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: 2019
complete: 2021

Location:
Hirai 5-Chome, Edogawa-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/75a2kuEhh6o


----------



## Momo1435

Momo1435 said:


> New project across the street from Harajuku station. Replacing 2 older apartment buildings.
> 
> 
> *Harajuku Ekimae Project 原宿駅前プロジェクト*
> 
> https://ryutsuu.biz/store/j030620.html
> 
> https://www.nttud.co.jp/news/detail/id/n20932.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Earth


The most interesting part of this project will be at the back of the new building.




























https://ameblo.jp/moskan/entry-12348953875.html


----------



## Momo1435

One of the towers U/C in Nishi-Shinjuku skyscraper district. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Sumitomo-Re Nishi-Shinjuku 6-Chome Project 住友不動産 西新宿六丁目計画 | 160m | U/C*










http://office.sumitomo-rd.co.jp/building/detail/shinjyuku/nishishinjuku6

https://www.city.shinjuku.lg.jp/content/000200609.pdf

information:
height: 160m
floors: 34
use: office / residential
status: U/C
start: May 2017
complete: June 2019

location:
Nishi-Shinjuku 6-Chome, Shinjuku-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/waaXQbitNW62


update

02/04





































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52431123.html


----------



## Momo1435

recently completed

*TOKYO 東京 | TSI Shinjuku Tower TSI新宿タワー | 89m | Com*











information:
height: 88.53m
floors: 24
use: Residential, office
status: Com
start: July 2015
complete: January 2018

Location:
Nishishinjuku 3-Chome, Shinjuku-ku, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/FGULR


02/04




























http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52431279.html


----------



## Momo1435

JR East has revealed a first outline of the development of the Shinagawa Railway Yard. In the first phase of the project 4 towers will be constructed that will be completed in 2024. 1 Residential tower, 2 office towers and 1 office / hotel tower.

No renders are given, it remains to be seen how it will look. 


http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2017/20180209.pdf

with a bit of help from:
https://twitter.com/Tokyomc6/status/961597088168488960


*TOKYO 東京 | JR Shinagawa Former Railway Yard Development JR品川車両基地跡地開発 | 175m 170m 165m 165m | Pro*













Block 1:
height: 175m
floors: ?
use: Residential

Block 2:
height: 170m
floors: ?
use: Office

Block 4 North:
height: 165m
floors: ?
use: Office

Block 4 South:
height: 165m
floors: ?
use: Office / Hotel

status: Pro
start: 2019
complete: 2024

Location:
Shinagawa 4-Chome, Konan 2-Chome, Takanawa 2-Chome , Minato-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/iuJxTYR1jyn




























e-mansion


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Prime Parks Shinagawa Seaside The Tower プライムパークス品川シーサイドザタワー | 99m | U/C*










website
http://www.gb-shinagawa.jp/

information

height: 99.11m
floors: 29
use: residential
status: Pro
start: 2016
complete: Februari 2019

location:
Higashi-Shinagawa 4-Chome, Shinagawa-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/q5OXi









http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/


02/05









e-mansion


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Brillia Tower Ueno Ikenohata ブリリアタワー上野池之端 | 131m | U/C*










website:
http://www.ike361.jp/

information:
height: 131.21m
floors: 38
use: residential
status: pro
start: December 2015
complete: June 2019

location:
Ikenohata 1-Chome, Taito-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/Mongu


02/03



















e-mansion


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Tokyo Medical University Hospital Project 東京医科大学新大学病院建設計画 | 92m | U/C*











http://www.city.shinjuku.lg.jp/content/000188669.pdf

information:
height: 92m
floors: 20
use: Hospital / University
status: Pro
start: May 2016
complete: March 2019

Location:
Nishi-Shinjuku 6-chome, Shinjuku-ku, Tokyo 新宿区西新宿6-7-1 
https://goo.gl/maps/bsCdNb4PAhr



02/04










http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52431599.html


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Park Tower Harumi パークタワー晴海 | 178m | U/C*










website:
http://www.31sumai.com/mfr/X1015/

info:
height: 178.49m
floors: 48
use: residential
status: U/C
start: August 2014
complete: September 2017

location:
Harumi 2-Chome, Chuo-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/WmWBR


02/11










e-mansion


----------



## Momo1435

Update of this tower U/C in Mitaka City, Tokyo Prefecture, located in the western suburbs. 


*MITAKA 三鷹 | Mitaka Station Direct Connection Tower Project 三鷹駅直結タワープロジェクト | 98m | U/C*










http://www.city.mitaka.tokyo.jp/c_service/052/052889.html

information:
height: 98.02m
floors: 26
use: Residential / Shops and Restaurants
status: Prep
start: January 2016
complete: December 2018

Location:
Shimorenjaku 3-Chome, Mitaka City, Tokyo Prefecture

https://goo.gl/maps/veyu4MSBmu52


02/04



















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52431673.html


----------



## Momo1435

Another one even further west in the suburbs, but still Tokyo Prefecture. 


*HACHIOJI 八王子 | City Tower Hachioji Fureshia シティタワー八王子フレシア | 99m | U/C*










information:
height: 99.575m
floors: 26
use: residential 
statusro
start: August 2016
complete: September 2018

Location:
Koyasumachi, Hachioji City, Tokyo Prefecture
https://goo.gl/maps/AZujH21Wt8o


02/04










http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52431534.html


----------



## Momo1435

Another one in the western suburbs. 


*KOGANEI 小金井 | Musashi Koganei Station South Entrance 2nd Redevelopment 武蔵小金井駅南口第２地区市街地再開発 | 99m & 92m| U/C*










http://www.city.koganei.lg.jp/kakuka/toshikensetsubu/keikakuka/info/musako2saikaihatu.html
http://www9.ocn.ne.jp/~musako2s/

information:
tower 1:
height: 99.582m (roof height = 94.182m)
floors: 26

Tower 2:
height: 91.982ｍ
floors: 24

use: Residential
status: U/C
start: August 2017
complete: May 2020

location:
Koganei City, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/lU0yB


02/04



















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52431745.html


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | The Park House Shirokanedai 2-Chome Tower ザ・パークハウス 白金二丁目タワー | 110m | U/C*










website:
http://www.mecsumai.com/shirokane2-t/

information:
height: 102.66m
floors: 27
use: residential
status: Pro
start: September 2015
complete: May 2018

Location:
Shirokanedai 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/AAtzY


update

February



















e-mansion


----------



## oneself

I just want to say thank you to Momo1435 who bring us a lot of news/pictures about Japan projects in this thread


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | The Park House Shirokanedai 2-Chome Tower ザ・パークハウス 白金二丁目タワー | 110m | U/C*










website:
http://www.mecsumai.com/shirokane2-t/


information:
height: 102.66m
floors: 27
use: residential
status: Pro
start: September 2015
complete: May 2018

Location:
Shirokanedai 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/AAtzY


05/02


IMG_6931 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

The Parco department store in Shibuya.


*TOKYO 東京 | Udagawacho 14-15 District Redevelopment 宇田川町14・15地区第一種市街地再開発 | 100m | U/C*











http://www.parco.co.jp/pdf/jp/cname_20170531135404.pdf

information:
height: 100m
floors: 19
use: Shops, Office
status: U/C
start: May 2017
complete: October 2019

Location:
Udagawacho, Shibuya-ku, Tokyo
https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...0x60188ca8e2fa450d:0x4b55201f62279fbb!6m1!1e1


04/29


IMG_4390 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4394 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

*TOKYO 東京 | Seibu Railway Ikebukuro Building Rebuilding Project 西武鉄道池袋ビル建替え計画 | 99m | U/C*











Press release for this project. 
http://v4.eir-parts.net/v4Contents/View.aspx?cat=tdnet&sid=1226222

information:
height: 99.98m
floors: 18
use: Office
status: U/C
start: July 2015
complete: March 2019

location:
Minami-Ikebukuro 1-Chome, Toshima-ku, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/6YPxT


04/30


IMG_5472 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5479 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5488 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5494 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Prime Parks Shinagawa Seaside The Tower プライムパークス品川シーサイドザタワー | 99m | U/C*











website
http://www.gb-shinagawa.jp/

information

height: 99.11m
floors: 29
use: residential
units: 817
status: U/C
start: 2016
complete: Februari 2019

location:
Higashi-Shinagawa 4-Chome, Shinagawa-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/q5OXi


05/07


IMG_8033 by Momo1435, on Flickr


05/08


IMG_8296 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Toranomon Hospital Development Project 虎の門病院整備事業 | 99m | U/C*











information:
height: 99.55m
floors: 19
use; Hospital
status: U/C
start: July 2016
complete: March 2020

Location:
Toranomon 2-Chome, Minato-ku
http://g.co/maps/2ehws


04/29


IMG_3805 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3827 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | City Tower Oimachi シティタワー大井町 | 97m | U/C*










information:
height: 104.15m
floors: 29
use: residential
units: 635
status: U/C
start: November 2016
complete: August 2019

Location:
Oi 1-chome, Shinagawa-ku
https://goo.gl/maps/fYzM3caBx3D2


05/08

Finally growing, and with 4 tower cranes it should go pretty quick.


IMG_8250 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8254 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8257 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

update


*TOKYO 東京 | Kita-Aoyama 2-Chome Project 北青山二丁目計画 | 95m | U/C*











information:
height: 95m
floors: 20
use: mixed use = Office, Shops, Hotel
status: Pro
start: August 2017
complete: April 2020

Location:
Kita-Aoyama 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/cDgPWZ1KNSL2


05/06


IMG_7407 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7400 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Shinagawa East City Tower 品川イーストシティタワー | 94m | U/C*










http://www.sumitomo-rd-mansion.jp/shuto/tennoztower/

information:
height: 93.650m
floors: 26
use: residential
units 363
status: U/C
start: March 2016
complete: November 2018

Location:
Higashi Shinagawa 5-Chome, Shinagawa-ku, Tokyo
https://www.google.nl/maps/@35.6226249,139.7536045,335m/data=!3m1!1e3


05/08


IMG_8127 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

update


*TOKYO 東京 | Nittetsu Nihombashi Building Rebuilding Project 日鐵日本橋ビル建替計画 | 92m | U/C*










information
height: 91.66m
floors: 18
use: office
status: U/C
start: April 2016
complete: March 2019

Location:
Nihonbashi 1-Chome, Chuo-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/kyN7l


04/29


IMG_3114 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

update

Right between all the Shinjuku skyscrapers. 

*TOKYO 東京 | Tokyo Medical University Hospital Project 東京医科大学新大学病院建設計画 | 92m | U/C*











http://www.city.shinjuku.lg.jp/content/000188669.pdf

information:
height: 92m
floors: 20
use: Hospital / University
status: Pro
start: May 2016
complete: March 2019

Location:
Nishi-Shinjuku 6-chome, Shinjuku-ku, Tokyo 新宿区西新宿6-7-1 
https://goo.gl/maps/bsCdNb4PAhr


04/29


IMG_4124 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4151 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Continuing my updates from the last couple of weeks. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Kita-Aoyama 3-Chome District Urban Development Project 北青山三丁目地区まちづくりプロジェクト | 90m | U/C*



















information:
height: 90m
floors: 25
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: March 2018
complete: May 2020

location:
Kita-Aoyama 3-Chome, Minato-ku
https://goo.gl/maps/s7XYnGGqSaQ2


05/06


20180506_082535 by Momo1435, on Flickr

The cranes are for the 70m tall residential social housing tower going up right next to this tower.


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | The Kojimachi Tower THE 千代田麹町 TOWER | 90m | U/C*










information:
height: 89.8m
floors: 23
use: residential
status: Demolition
start: November 2015
complete: December 2018

location:
Kojimachi 3-Chome, Chiyoda-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/jByuI


04/29


IMG_3904 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

This tower is U/C close to the Tokyo Midtown Complex and Roppongi. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Park Court Nogizaka The Tower パークコート乃木坂 ザ タワー | 89m | U/C*










info:
height: 89.29m
floors: 25
use: residential
status: U/C
start: November 2016
complete: February 2019

Location:
Minami-Aoyama 1-Chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/F7jTB


05/02


IMG_6948 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

There are plenty of residential towers with a similar height U/C all over Tokyo, this one is between Kanda and Akihabara station. It's as good as completed.



*TOKYO 東京 | Alpha Grande Chizakura Tower アルファグランデ千桜タワー | 89m | U/C*












information:
height: 89.2m (roof height 83.1m)
floors: 25
use: residential
status: U/C
start: April 2015
complete: May 2018

Location:
Kanda-Higashi Matsushitacho, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/xtCQe



IMG_6322 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6316 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6312 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

U/C at Hinode Station on the Yurikamome Line.


*TOKYO 東京 | Minato Front Tower ミナトフロントタワー | 89m | U/C*










https://www.kintetsu-re.co.jp/tokyo/minato-front/

information:
height: 88.69m
floors: 23
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: May 2017
complete: December 2019

Location:
Kaigan 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/PEsbKKsEz3E2

05/02


IMG_6916 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Hotel / serviced apartments development in Akasaka. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Fraser Suites Akasaka Tokyo フレイザースイート赤坂東京 | 88m | U/C *




















information:
height: 88m
floors: 24
use: Hotel
status: U/C
start: Augustus 2017
complete: December 2019

Location:
Akasaka 5-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/aZGfh2cjWG82


05/02


IMG_7038 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

The office tower was completed earlier this year, the lower residential part is still U/C.


*TOKYO 東京 | Osaki Combined Redevelopement Tower Project 大崎複合再開発タワープロジェクト | 115m & 87m | U/C*











info
Height 115m
Floors: 24
function: office
Start: February 2015
Complete: 2018

Height 87m
Floors: 22
function: residential
Start: March 2015
Complete: 2019

Location:
Nishi-Shinagawa 1-chome, Shinagawa-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/E6z1d


05/08


IMG_8177 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8202 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8225 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8228 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

*TOKYO 東京 | Japan Meteorological Agency Toranomon Government Building 気象庁虎ノ門庁舎（仮称）・港区教育センター | 87m | U/C*











information:
height: 87m
floors: 15
function: office, education center
start: October 2016
complete: February 2020

location:
Toranomon 3-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo.
http://goo.gl/maps/JZyZ


04/29


IMG_3745 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The tower U/C in the background is the Hotel Okura Redevelopment.


----------



## Momo1435

Ikebukuro keeps on strengthening it's position as one the main entertainment subcenters in Tokyo. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Higashi-Ikebukuro 1-Chome Cinema Complex Project 東池袋1丁目シネマコンプレックスプロジェクト | 86m | U/C*











information:
height: 86m
floors: 14
use: Cinema
status: U/C
start: June 2017
complete: 2019

Location:
Higashi-Ikebukuro 1-Chome, Toshima-ku, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/pRf3B


04/30

steel is going up. 


IMG_5355 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

The future residents of this tower will have a nice view of the new Olympic Stadium. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Gaien House 外苑ハウス | 86m | U/C *











information:
height: 86m
floors: 22
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: 2017
complete: May 2020

Location:
Jingumae 2-Chome, Shibuya-ku, Tokyo


05/06


IMG_7344 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Tokyo Bay Triple Tower Project 東京ベイ トリプルタワープロジェクト | 3x 120m | U/C*











information:
Height: 120m 
floors: 33
function: residential
status: U/C
start: October 2016
complete: July 2019

Location:
Ariake, Koto-ku, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/bVDq


06/22










e-mansion


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Park City Musahi-Koyama The Tower パークシティ武蔵小山 ザ タワー | 145m | U/C*










height: 144.95m
floors: 41
use: residential
status: Pro
start: March 2016
complete: May 2019

http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2014/05/20o5t300.htm

location:
Koyama 3-Chome, Shinagawa-ku,
https://goo.gl/maps/1LJ3QGtg2Y82


June










https://twitter.com/musashi_koyama/status/1011567973901873154


----------



## Momo1435

update


TOKYO 東京 | Udagawacho 14-15 District Redevelopment 宇田川町14・15地区第一種市街地再開発 | 100m | U/C











http://www.parco.co.jp/pdf/jp/cname_20170531135404.pdf

information:
height: 100m
floors: 19
use: Shops, Office
status: U/C
start: May 2017
complete: October 2019

Location:
Udagawacho, Shibuya-ku, Tokyo
https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...0x60188ca8e2fa450d:0x4b55201f62279fbb!6m1!1e1


06/23




























https://blog.goo.ne.jp/midorigf2/e/08f86a9fe05291e0f8b295e9993f4386?fm=rss


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Park Court Hamarikyu The Tower パークコート浜離宮ザ タワー | 140m | U/C*


IMG_5650 by Momo1435, on Flickr


information:
height: 139.90m
floors: 38
function: residential
status: U/C
start: 2015
complete: July 2019
Location:
Hamamatsuscho 1-chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/zfxV


06/30














































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52443065.html


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Hareza Ikebukuro Hareza池袋 | 158m | U/C*










project website:
http://www.toshima-m.tokyo/

information:

height: 158m
floors: 33
use: office / cinema / hall
status: Pro
start: November 2016
complete: 2020

location
Higashi-Ikebukuro 1-chome, Toshima-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/U9Cms




















July




























http://north-tokyo.blog.jp/archives/10606044.html


----------



## Momo1435

update


*TOKYO 東京 | Yotsuya Ekimae Redevelopment Project 四谷駅前市街地再開発事業 | 145m | U/C*











information:

height: 144.69m
floors: 31
use: Office, residential, shops
status: U/C
start: August 2016
complete: October 2019

location:
Yotsuya 1-chome/Honshiocho, Shinjuku-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/CUW4y



07/19










https://twitter.com/desifoli/status/1019760128159961093


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Japan is the country of great architects and designers!

But this is really disappointing. There's lack of creativity in tokyo? 

A lot of the projects are really boring. Just boxes with no architectural interest.

I was expecting much more from Japan.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

It's all about money. Real estate is super expensive Tokyo, so developers utilize every square millimeter and sell/rent that space to maximize returns. This means boxy designs are popular.

Of secondary influence are weak architectural/planning/design approval bodies, in my opinion. Japanese public policy doesn't seem to used much to influence building design when compared to western countries (where projects can spend years going through these approval processes and countless redesigns!). A good example of this are the many large footprint skyscrapers next to small footprint buildings or even single family homes. There aren't a lot of regulations in Japan, so developers focus on cheap-to-build designs and maximum floor space.



DiogoBaptista said:


> Japan is the country of great architects and designers!
> 
> But this is really disappointing. There's lack of creativity in tokyo?
> 
> A lot of the projects are really boring. Just boxes with no architectural interest.
> 
> I was expecting much more from Japan.


----------



## FelixMadero

DiogoBaptista said:


> Japan is the country of great architects and designers!
> 
> But this is really disappointing. There's lack of creativity in tokyo?
> 
> A lot of the projects are really boring. Just boxes with no architectural interest.
> 
> I was expecting much more from Japan.


To me all those building looks appealing: elegants, sober and timeless. :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435

Let's post a Greater Tokyo project for a change. This project in the city of Kawasaki (between Tokyo and Yokohama) went U/C earlier this year. 


*KAWASAKI 川崎 | Kawasaki Station West Entrance Development 川崎駅西口開発計画 | 143m | U/C*










http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2016/20170103-2.pdf

information:
height: 143m
floors: 28
use: Office
status: U/C
start: May 2018
complete: April 2022

Location:
Omiyacho, Saiwai-ku, Kawasaki City, Kanagawa Prefecture
https://goo.gl/maps/VCxsVNMECML2


update










source:
https://twitter.com/takuan_osho/status/1020894757713719296


----------



## Momo1435

update


*YOKOHAMA 横浜 | Yokohama Station West Entrance Station Building Project 横浜駅西口駅ビル計画 | 135m | U/C*





















information:
height: 135m
floors: 26
use: Station, Retail, Office
status: U/C
start: September 2015
complete: 2020

location:
Yokohama Station
http://g.co/maps/m88xv


07/21




























http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52444720.html


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Kyobashi 1-Chome East District Eiraku Sangyo Kyobashi Building Rebuilding 京橋一丁目東地区永楽産業京橋ビル新築工事 | 150m | U/C*

the building on the left










http://www.toda.co.jp/ir/pdf/toda93_20150911.pdf

information:
height: 150m
floors: 23
use: Office / Art Gallery
status: U/C
start: June 2016
complete: July 2019



July




















https://twitter.com/zeiko24/status/1024247781739786240


----------



## Momo1435

Something smaller for a change.

2 retail projects for 1 chain of construction and sportswear shops by the same architect:

architect: Field Design Architects
http://www.field-design-architects.com/


shop website:
http://www.t-workland.com/


*Work Land Head Office + Main Store*

year: 2018

Location:
Arima 5 Chome, Miyamae-ku, Kawasaki-shi, Kanagawa Prefecture

























































*Work Land Setagaya Store *

year: 2016

Location: Nozawa, Setagaya-ku, Tokyo





































source of images:
http://www.field-design-architects.com/works


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Kanda-Neribeicho District Redevelopment 神田練塀町地区市街地再開発 | 112m | U/C*










http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2015/06/20p6m400.htm

information
height: 112m
floors: 20
use: Office / Residential
status: Pro
start: January 2017
complete: May 2019

location:
Kanda-Neribeicho, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Ja...2!3m1!1s0x60188ea7ba1942a5:0xaf2c5cbb97d7a8ad



update










source:
https://twitter.com/HinoyaAkihabara/status/1026150270256861185


----------



## Momo1435

This is one for the architecture blogs.


*tree-ness house*

architect: akihisa hirata architecture office http://www.hao.nu/

year: 2018

Location: Toshima-ku, Tokyo







































source:
https://www.dezeen.com/2018/05/31/a...-tokyo-stacks-concrete-boxes-tree-ness-house/


----------



## wakka12

That project above looks outstanding, Im kind of disappointed by all the blocky skyscrapers being built in Tokyo though, I thought really unique thoughful and highly contemporary designs like the post above were the norm in tokyo!



nouveau.ukiyo said:


> It's all about money. Real estate is super expensive Tokyo, so developers utilize every square millimeter and sell/rent that space to maximize returns. This means boxy designs are popular.
> 
> Of secondary influence are weak architectural/planning/design approval bodies, in my opinion. Japanese public policy doesn't seem to used much to influence building design when compared to western countries (where projects can spend years going through these approval processes and countless redesigns!). A good example of this are the many large footprint skyscrapers next to small footprint buildings or even single family homes. There aren't a lot of regulations in Japan, so developers focus on cheap-to-build designs and maximum floor space.


New York and London also have the most expensive real estate in the world and also have the highest quality of modern architecture in the world too ,though


----------



## the spliff fairy

^Japan has a very understated style of modernism - it is after all the native style that Le Courbousier and early modernists came to to study.

the 500 year od Katsura Palace for example:











In short, everything has to be very simplistic, true and functional but of the highest quality.


----------



## portopia

Building codes are very strict in Japan. Not having those ugly facades covered in useless narrow verandas would require extra fireproof escape routes, which are expensive to build and take valuable area. It's the same reason why Tokyo is the city with more helipads in the world: it's just an alternate evacuation route to satisfy the regulators.



nouveau.ukiyo said:


> It's all about money. Real estate is super expensive Tokyo, so developers utilize every square millimeter and sell/rent that space to maximize returns. This means boxy designs are popular.
> 
> Of secondary influence are weak architectural/planning/design approval bodies, in my opinion. Japanese public policy doesn't seem to used much to influence building design when compared to western countries (where projects can spend years going through these approval processes and countless redesigns!). A good example of this are the many large footprint skyscrapers next to small footprint buildings or even single family homes. There aren't a lot of regulations in Japan, so developers focus on cheap-to-build designs and maximum floor space.


----------



## Momo1435

completed

*TOKYO 東京 | The Park House Shirokanedai 2-Chome Tower ザ・パークハウス 白金二丁目タワー | 110m | Com*










website:
http://www.mecsumai.com/shirokane2-t/


information:
height: 102.66m
floors: 27
use: residential
status: Completed
start: September 2015
complete: July 2018

Location:
Shirokanedai 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/AAtzY


update

July























































https://view.tokyo/?p=41808


----------



## Momo1435

completed

*TOKYO 東京 | Otemachi 2-Chome Redevelopment 大手町二丁目地区第一種市街地再開発 | 182m & 163m | Com*


http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2013/08/20n8t100.htm

info:
West Tower
height: 182m 
floors: 35

East Tower
height: 163m
floors: 33

Use: Office
Status: Pro
start: May 2015
complete: July 2018

location:
Otemachi 2-Chome, Chiyoda-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/vM2Tn


completed

https://www.nttud.co.jp/news/pdf/news_180803_001.pdf


08/04
































































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52445499.html


----------



## Momo1435

House in Meguro, with on the ground floor a space for a small restaurant.

The main feature of the house is a big spiral staircase that goes all the way up. Recently you see this more often different kind of shapes in new design houses. It's located right next to the Tokyu Toyoko Line in the Meguro ward. 


*stir*

architect: Ryu Mitarai & Associates http://www.ryumitarai.jp/

2018/ Restaurant & house/ Tokyo

Location:
Chuocho 2-Chome, Meguro-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/vD8pNf2bK2R2



















































































http://world-architects.blogspot.com/2018/08/ryu-mitarai-stir.html


----------



## Momo1435

Small Japanese office buildings can architecturally be much more interesting then the tall towers. 


*Boltun Headquarters ボルトン工業新社屋*


Architects: Yasuhiro Yamashita x Atelier TEKUTO http://www.tekuto.com/

year: May 2018
location: Tsukagoshi 7 Chome, Warabi City, Saitama Prefecture
https://goo.gl/maps/PjiBJsGwUGL2










































































http://www.tekuto.com/en/works/boltun


----------



## Momo1435

This new project does compensate the height reduction of the residential tower in the Takeshiba District, that tower went from 100m to just 70m. But now right next to the 210m tall tower another new residential tower will be constructed. This one will be 118.6m tall, construction will start in 2020.

source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52450314.html


*TOKYO 東京 | Itohpia Hamarikyu Rebuilding Project イトーピア浜離宮建替え計画 | 119m | Pro*

no render


information
height: 118.60m
floors: 32
use: Residential
start: March 2020
complete: Juli 2023

Location:
Kaigan 1-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo 
https://goo.gl/maps/D2capdiZg3J2


At the right side of the big U/C tower, between the highway and the blue building. 




























http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52450314.html


Right next to this project there's also a blue industrial warehouse, I believe there also plans to replace it with a new building which could also be a residential tower. So there might be more news to follow for the Takeshiba area


----------



## DarkLite

Refreshing to see a lot of experimental design taking place in residences and small office buildings scattered across Tokyo.


----------



## Momo1435

Completed in September


*TOKYO 東京 | Shintoradori CORE 新虎通りCORE | 75m | Com*

Location:
Shinbashi 4-chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/JvObK












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052122090386726912
https://twitter.com/creekcrv/status/1052122090386726912


----------



## Momo1435

"Multiple tenant commercial building" in the Suginami Ward. So this means that there will be a different shop, bar, salon, etc. on every floor.


*Kugayama South Gate Building*

Architect: 
RYUICHI SASAKI/SASAKI ARCHITECTURE
株式会社　佐々木設計事務所

year: October 2017

http://www.sasaki-architecture.com/kugayama-project

location: Kugayama 3-Chome, Suginami-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/8RcizT7fAZE2
































































source:
https://www.archdaily.com/903605/kugayama-south-gate-building-sasaki-architecture


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO | City Tower Musahi-Koyama シティタワー武蔵小山 | 145m | U/C *










info:
height: 144.504m
floors: 45
use: Residential
status: U/C
start: March 2018
complete: June 2021

Location:
Koyama 3-Chome, Shinagawa-ku,
http://goo.gl/maps/kIunY


update










source:
https://twitter.com/Jimisen1983/status/1056199978220015616


----------



## Momo1435

The construction of this hotel/resort/convention center in Yokohama's Minato Mirai district is well underway.

http://www.kkstokyo.co.jp/en-works/cate/1739/


*The Kahala Hotel & Resort Yokohama, Yokohama Bay Court Club Hotel & Spa Resort*
*
ザ・カハラ・ホテル＆リゾート横浜、横浜ベイコート倶楽部ホテル＆スパリゾート*

Complete: March 2020

Location: Minato Mirai, Yokohama













update:





































source:
http://skyscraper-urban-development-institute.com/blog-entry-2597.html


----------



## DarkLite

Yokohama never fails to disappoint :cheers:

It has a cutting edge skyline that will only look even better with the The Kahala Hotel & Resort project.


----------



## Momo1435

Mitsui Fudosan Residential as leading developer today kicked of what could be the biggest apartment sales campaign in the history of Tokyo. After the Olympic Games is over and the athletes village is closed down a total of 5,632 apartments will need to be sold or rented out. They have until March 2023 to accomplish this task, then the first residents will move in after post Olympic work turning into a residential neighborhood is completed. 

The sales name for this project is:

*HARUMI FLAG*


sales website:
https://www.31sumai.com/mfr/X1604/







http://suumo.jp/journal/2018/10/31/159783/















































From these renders is finally becomes clear that the Harumi Passenger Terminal will not be demolished.


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Park Court Nogizaka The Tower パークコート乃木坂 ザ タワー | 89m | U/C*










info:
height: 89.29m
floors: 25
use: residential
status: U/C
start: November 2016
complete: February 2019

Location:
Minami-Aoyama 1-Chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/F7jTB


11/04




























https://view.tokyo/?p=43673


----------



## Momo1435

update


*TOKYO 東京 | Toyosu Bayside Cross 豊洲ベイサイドクロス | 180m 125m 80m | U/C*










information:

Building A:
height: 180m
floors: 36
use: Office
start: December 2016
complete: April 2020

Building B:
height: 125m
floors: 23
use: office / Hotel
start: December 2017
Complete: 2020

Building C
height: 80m
floors: ?
use:
start: December 2016
complete: April 2020

Location:
Toyosu 2-Chome & 3-Chome, Koto-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/qoM3BVQnZez


10/25





































https://blog.goo.ne.jp/midorigf2/e/19f5b68c5e5461e48b34d635381a29d0?fm=rss
https://blog.goo.ne.jp/midorigf2/e/7f23bdf3abaf9c3c0fd3de8bf2f6c222?fm=rss


----------



## Axelferis

I love the yokohama bay.


----------



## Momo1435

Traditional Japanese confections store Toraya opened a new store in Akasaka. 


*Toraya Akasaka Store とらや 赤坂店*

architect: Naito Hiroshi, Naito Architect & Associates
year: October 2018
location: Akasaka 4-Chome, Minato-ku https://goo.gl/maps/NYrDBSnoQeG2

https://www.toraya-group.co.jp/toraya/shops/detail/?id=5


















https://www.kensetsunews.com/web-kan/241341


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Toranomon Ekimae District Redevelopment 虎ノ門駅前地区第一種市街地再開発事業 | 120m | U/C*










information:
height: 120m
floors: 23
use: office
status: U/C
start: January 2018
complete: June 2020

location:
Toranomon 1-Chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/XzrIc


11/01

Tower Crane










https://blog.goo.ne.jp/midorigf2/e/da075e34174f05c7905f14d86feeaf54?fm=rss


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | D Tower Nishi-Shinjuku Ｄタワー西新宿 | 132m | U/C*










information:

height: 131.70m
floors: 29
use: Office / Residential
status: Pro
start: 2017
complete: March 2020

Location:
Nishi-Shinjuku 6-Chome, Shinjuku-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/4CYzqHhoMbp


11/04























http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52453177.html


----------



## Momo1435

update


*YOKOHAMA 横浜 | Yokohama City Hall New Government Office Project 横浜市市庁舎移転新築工事 | 155m | U/C*











information:
height: 155.4m
floors: 32
use: office
status: Pro
start: August 2017
complete: May 2020

location:
Honcho 6-chome, Naka-ku, Yokohama
http://goo.gl/maps/neZBl 


11/16



















source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064854973169553410https://twitter.com/Camera0910/status/1064854973169553410


----------



## Momo1435

update


*TOKYO 東京 | msb Tamachi ムスブ田町 | 169m | Com | 181m | U/C *










information:

*Building A:*
height: 169.10m
floors: 32
use: office
status: Pro
start: September 2015
complete: June 2018

*Building B:*
height: 181m
floors: 36
use: office
status: Pro
start: August 2017
complete: March 2020


Location:
Shibaura 3-Chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/E8gg9


11/15

This view shows both the cranes of the tower that is U/C and the lights of the completed tower.










source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064852697046642689https://twitter.com/Camera0910/status/1064852697046642689


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | La Tour Shibuya Jinnan ラ・トゥール渋谷神南 | 84m | U/C*

no render

information:
height: 84.28m
floors: 22
use: residential
status: demo
start: January 2015
complete: January 2019

Location:
Jinnan 1-Chome, Shibuya-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/AuAMm

The location is the arrow on the left.








http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/


10/30




























source:
http://skyscraper-urban-development-institute.com/blog-entry-2656.html


----------



## Momo1435

Update


*TOKYO 東京 | Otemachi 1-4-2 Project 大手町１－４－２計画 | 112m | U/C*



















information:
height: 111.9m
floors: 22
use: Office
status: Pro
start: November 2017
complete: October 2020

Location:
Otemachi 1-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/b34MBMsgFzp



11/11

Tower cranes



















http://skyscraper-urban-development-institute.com/blog-entry-2671.html


----------



## Momo1435

update

*CHIBA 千葉 | Makuhari Bay Towers Project 幕張ベイタワーズプロジェクト | 133m | U/C*











information:
B-2 Block
height: 132,89m
floors: 37
use: Residential
status: U/C
start: July 2016
complete: December 2018

B-7 Block
height: 172.4m
floors: 48
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: January 2018
complete: December 2020

other towers:

Information:
B-3 ~ B-6 Blocks
height: 4x 150m, 1x 133m
floors: 4x 46, 1x 37
use: residential
status: Pro
start: ?
complete: The entire project is completed between 2019 and 2029


Location:
Makuhari District, Mihama-ku, Chiba, Chiba Prefecture
http://goo.gl/maps/25581


The 2nd tower (172m) was named:

*Makuhari Bay-Park Skygrand Tower 幕張ベイパーク スカイグランドタワー*

https://www.makuhari-sky.com/shinchiku/G1871001/





























update










source:
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2018/11/48172m201811-81.html



And the 1st tower (132m)

*Makuhari Bay-Park Cross Tower & Residence 幕張ベイパーク クロスタワー＆レジデンス *

This one will be completed later this month.

update



















source:
https://twitter.com/zeiko24/status/1068835988632301568


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Museum Tower Kyobashi ミュージアムタワー京橋 | 150m | U/C*

the building on the left









http://www.toda.co.jp/ir/pdf/toda93_20150911.pdf

information:
height: 150m
floors: 23
use: Office / Art Gallery
status: U/C
start: June 2016
complete: July 2019


12/04




















Picture together with the building in the front which will be demolished for the 2nd tower. 










https://view.tokyo/?p=44050


----------



## DarkLite

I'm in love with the landscape of that avenue. The second phase of the Kyobashi project will only make it more attractive.


----------



## Momo1435

The details of 2 more projects in the Yaesu and Nihonbashi area have been revealed. These are going to be more long term projects, so don't expect anything fast.

The 1st one is the Yaesy 1-Chome North District redevelopment. A 235m tall mixed use tower will be completed in 2030. Part of the plan is for a low rise waterfront development along the Nihonbashi river, this will be completed in 2035 when the elevated road that runs over the river is buried opening up the river. 

source:
https://www.kensetsunews.com/archives/269081

*TOKYO 東京 | Yaesu 1-Chome North District Redevelopment 八重洲一丁目北地区 | 235m | Pro
*









Information:
Height: 235m
Floors: 45
Use: Office Hotel
Start: 2023 (demolition)
Complete: 2030

Location:
Yaesu 1-Chome, Chuo-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/6bEpAibpfx92


----------



## Momo1435

The 2nd is the Nihonbashi Muromachi 1-Chome Disctrict Redevelopment. It will be the next phase of the Mitsui development in the area, now with a tower that is going to be a bit taller then the previous buildings. It will have a similar base, which is most likely going to be a COREDO Mall. This one will be completed in 2026.

source:
https://www.kensetsunews.com/archives/269081


*TOKYO 東京 | Nihonbashi Muromachi 1-Chome Disctrict Redevelopment 日本橋室町一丁目地区 | 180m | Pro*










information:
height: 180m
floors: 36
use: Office / Residential
start: 2021
complete: 2026

Location:
Nihonbashi Muromachi 1-Chome, Chuo-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/n7yVH6WJKEr











https://twitter.com/Mr_Tarinn/status/1073350127023095808


----------



## Momo1435

update:

*TOKYO 東京 | Brillia Tower Ueno Ikenohata ブリリアタワー上野池之端 | 131m | U/C*










website:
http://www.ike361.jp/

information:
height: 131.21m
floors: 38
use: residential
status: pro
start: December 2015
complete: June 2019

location:
Ikenohata 1-Chome, Taito-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/Mongu


11/28










https://twitter.com/ohayounagihiro/status/1068014218857697280


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Yotsuya Ekimae Redevelopment Project 四谷駅前市街地再開発事業 | 145m | U/C*










information:

height: 144.69m
floors: 31
use: Office, residential, shops
status: U/C
start: August 2016
complete: October 2019

location:
Yotsuya 1-chome/Honshiocho, Shinjuku-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/CUW4y

update










source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073779001615835137https://twitter.com/okadapsychol/status/1073779001615835137


----------



## Momo1435

update on this elevated park and new hotel in the middle of Shibuya. 


*TOKYO 東京 | New Miyashita Park Redevelopment Project Hotel Tower 新宮下公園等整備事業-ホテル | 75m | U/C*

no render for the tower




















information:
height: 75,1m
floors: 18
use: Hotel
status: Pro
start: June 2018
complete: March 2020

Location:
Jingumae 6-Chome, Shibuya-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/6FG4f7FMWTo






























12/02










source:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWug5A2DUSI


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Kanda-Neribeicho District Redevelopment 神田練塀町地区市街地再開発 | 112m | U/C*










http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2015/06/20p6m400.htm

information
height: 112m
floors: 20
use: Office / Residential
status: Pro
start: January 2017
complete: May 2019

location:
Kanda-Neribeicho, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Ja...2!3m1!1s0x60188ea7ba1942a5:0xaf2c5cbb97d7a8ad



12/15




























source:
https://view.tokyo/?p=44229


----------



## Momo1435

update


*TOKYO 東京 | APA Hotel & Resort <Ryogoku Station Tower> アパホテル&リゾー＜両国駅タワー＞ | 108m | U/C*










information:
height: 108m
floors: 31
use: hotel
status: U/C
start: August 2017
complete: August 2019

Location:
Yokoami 1-Chome, Sumida-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/pcaFe



12/14

Tower Crane










https://twitter.com/jacob4_4/status/1073799930165129222



12/08










https://twitter.com/nenpuchi/status/1071606647078903810


----------



## Momo1435

update

This tower has started to grow. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Marunouchi 1-3 Project 丸の内1-3計画 | 150m | U/C*



















information:
height: 150m (1x 55m)
floors: 29
use: office
status: U/C
start: December 2017
complete: 2020

Location:
Marunouchi 1-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/Q2cFDkfbnjy


December





































http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2018/12/29150m201812-41.html


----------



## Momo1435

This project just went U/C a couple of months earlier then originally planned.


*TOKYO 東京 | Shibaura 2-Chome Project 芝浦二丁目計画 | 111m | U/C*












information:
height: 110.66m
floors: 32
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: November 2018
complete: December 2021

Location:
Shibaura 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/6qZZEneinyH2










http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2017/02/post-7d2a.html


12/09



















source:
http://skyscraper-urban-development-institute.com/blog-entry-2722.html


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Sumitomo-Re Nishi-Shinjuku 6-Chome Project 住友不動産 西新宿六丁目計画 | 160m | U/C*











https://www.city.shinjuku.lg.jp/content/000200609.pdf

information:
height: 160m
floors: 34
use: office / residential
status: U/C
start: May 2017
complete: June 2019

location:
Nishi-Shinjuku 6-Chome, Shinjuku-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/waaXQbitNW62


12/12





































source:
http://skyscraper-urban-development-institute.com/blog-entry-2723.html


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Toranomon Trust City World Gate 虎ノ門トラストシティワールドゲート | 180m | U/C*











http://www.mori-trust.co.jp/pressrelease/2015/20150519.pdf

http://www.kantei.go.jp/jp/singi/tiiki/kokusentoc/tokyoken/tokyotoshisaisei/dai1/shiryou8.pdf

information:
height: 180m
floors: 36
use: Office, Hotel, Serviced Apartments
status: Pro
start: October 2016
complete: March 2020

location:
Toranomon 4-chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/VV3BG


12/09

























































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52456057.html


----------



## Momo1435

Construction has started on this project at Kanamachi Station.


*TOKYO 東京 | Kanamachi 6-chome Ekimae District Redevelopment 金町六丁目駅前地区第一種市街地再開発 | 84m | U/C*










websites:
http://www.toshiseibi.metro.tokyo.jp/cpproject/field/kanamati/saikaihatsu117.html
http://www.city.katsushika.lg.jp/30/132/13738/014404.html

This new residential tower will come between Kanamachi Station (JR Joban Line) and the highest tower in Katsushika-ku ward in Western Tokyo, the 135m high Venasis Kanamachi Tower Residence.

information:
height: 84m
floors: 21
function: residential
start: December 2018
complete: Summer 2022

location:
Kanamachi 6-chome, Katsushika-ku
http://g.co/maps/z2v7f


Developers press release

https://www.nomura-re.co.jp/cfiles/news/n2018122701520.pdf


November


----------



## Tasmanian

Thanks so much for your work here Momo1435.


----------



## Momo1435

Every year I post a tower of the year poll for all Japanese towers completed in 1 year.

*SSC Japan Awards 2018 ~ Tower of the Year Poll ~ *

You can vote in the thread on the Japanese forum.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2141078


The majority of the towers were completed in Greater Tokyo, 20 out of 25. The other 5 towers were completed in Osaka 4x and Sapporo 1x. This really shows the dominance of Tokyo in the Japanese economy. It's also one of the few cities in the country were the population is still growing. 


These were all the 100m+ towers completed in Japan in 2018. 


*01 | TOKYO 東京 | Tokyo Midtown Hibiya 東京ミッドタウン日比谷 | 191m | Com - thread (February 2018)*











source = http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52418420.html



*02 | TOKYO 東京 | Otemachi Place 大手町プレイス | 182m & 163m | Com - thread (August 2018)*











source= http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52445499.html



*03 | TOKYO 東京 | Shibuya Stream 渋谷ストリーム | 180m | Com - thread (September 2018)*











Momo1435



*04 | KAWASAKI 川崎 | Park City Musashi-Kosugi The Garden パークシティ武蔵小杉 ザ ガーデン | 179m | Com - thread (December 2018)*











source: https://view.tokyo/?p=43611



*05 | TOKYO 東京 | Nihonbashi Takashimaya Mitsui Building 日本橋髙島屋三井ビルディング | 175m | Com - thread (June 2018)*











Momo1435



*06 | TOKYO 東京 | Park Court Akasaka Hinokicho The Tower パークコート赤坂檜町ザ タワー | 170m | Com - thread (February 2018)*











source http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52430312.html



*07 | TOKYO 東京 | msb Tamachi Station Tower S ムスブ田町 | 169m | Com - thread (May 2018)*









source: http://www.mitsuifudosan.co.jp/corporate/news/2018/0427_01/



*08 | TOKYO 東京 | Nissay Hamamatsucho Crea Tower ニッセイ浜松町クレアタワー | 156m | Com - thread (August 2018)*











source: https://www.decn.co.jp/?p=101870



*09 | TOKYO 東京 | Marunouchi Nijubashi Bridge Building 丸の内二重橋ビルディング | 150m | Com - thread (October 2018)*









source: https://twitter.com/zeiko24/status/1044566204478701569



*10 | OSAKA 大阪 | Namba SkyO なんばスカイオ | 148m | Com - thread (October 2018)*









source: https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5052.html



*11 | TOKYO 東京 | Taiyo Seimei Nihonbashi Building 太陽生命日本橋ビル | 143m | Com - thread (January 2018)*











Momo1435



*12 | KOKUBUNJI 国分寺 | City Tower Kokubunji The Twin West シティタワー国分寺ザ・ツイン | 135m & 125m | Com - thread (January 2018)*











Momo1435



*13 | CHIBA 千葉 | Makuhari Bay-Park Cross Tower & Residence 幕張ベイパーク クロスタワー＆レジデンス | 133m | Com - thread (December 2018)*











source = https://twitter.com/zeiko24/status/1068835988632301568



*14 | OSAKA 大阪 | Premist Tower Osaka Shinmachi Laurel Court プレミストタワー大阪新町ローレルコート | 131m | Com - thread (January 2018)*









source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2018/10/38131m-3c13.html



*15 | KASHIWA 柏 | The Park City Kashiwanoha Campus The Gate Tower West パークシティ柏の葉キャンパス ザ-ゲートタワー | 130m | Com - thread (January 2018)*









source: http://skyskysky.net/construction/201823.html



*16 | TOKYO 東京 | Sumitomo Fudosan Onarimon Tower 住友不動産御成門タワー | 129m | Com - thread (May 2018)*











Momo1435



*17 | TOKYO 東京 | Takeda Global Headquarters 武田グローバル本社 | 124m | Com - thread (March 2018)*











Momo1435



*18 | SAPPORO 札幌 | Sapporo Sosei Square さっぽろ創世スクエア | 124m | Com - thread (May 2018)*











source: http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52428678.html



*19 | TOKYO 東京 | Sumitomo Fudosan Osaki Garden Tower 住友不動産 大崎ガーデンタワー | 115m | Com - thread (January 2018)*









source: https://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXMZO36556250W8A011C1L83000/



*20 | TOKYO 東京 | Park Court Aoyama The Tower パークコート青山 ザ タワー | 105m | Com - thread (March 2018)*











source: https://twitter.com/zekio240917/status/933951784434909185



*21 | OSAKA 大阪 | The Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi UFJ Osaka Building 三菱東京ＵＦＪ銀行大阪ビル | 105m | Com - thread (March 2018)*









source: https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-4823.html



*22 | OSAKA 大阪 | Laurel Tower Shinsaibashi ローレルタワー心斎橋 | 104m | Com - thread (December 2018)*











source: https://twitter.com/premium_tower/status/1061142538092871680



*23 | TOKYO 東京 | The Park House Shirokanedai 2-Chome Tower ザ・パークハウス 白金二丁目タワー | 103m | Com - thread (July 2018)*









source: https://view.tokyo/?p=41808


----------



## LtBk

Nice updates.


----------



## Momo1435

update


*TOKYO 東京 | Park Court Shibuya The Tower パークコート渋谷　ザ　タワー | 143m | U/C*












information:
residential tower
height: 143.08m
floors: 39
use: Residential
status: U/C
start: June 2016
complete: September 2020

location:
Udagawacho, Shibuya-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/k3Txe


01/06










source:



https://twitter.com/zobonn/status/1081853957331243008


----------



## Momo1435

update:
*
TOKYO 東京 | Park Court Nogizaka The Tower パークコート乃木坂 ザ タワー | 89m | U/C*











info:
height: 89.29m
floors: 25
use: residential
status: U/C
start: November 2016
complete: February 2019

Location:
Minami-Aoyama 1-Chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/F7jTB



01/08





































source:
http://skyscraper-urban-development-institute.com/blog-entry-2806.html


----------



## hateman

I'm fascinated with that little neighborhood of what looks like single family homes in the middle of a park in the upper left of that photo. Strange to see something like that in the middle of Tokyo. 

https://goo.gl/maps/sjX3QEdkj292

Are those the homes of the rich?


----------



## wakka12

I just love Tokyo's residential laneways. They just ooze character, and theres so much architectural diversity, I love how everyone's house is completely different style and shape and design to the neighbour beside them!


----------



## Momo1435

*KOGANEI 小金井 | Proud Tower Musashi Koganei Cross プラウドタワー武蔵小金井クロス | 99m & 92m | U/C*












http://www.city.koganei.lg.jp/kakuka/toshikensetsubu/keikakuka/info/musako2saikaihatu.html
http://www9.ocn.ne.jp/~musako2s/

information:
tower 1:
height: 99.582m (roof height = 94.182m)
floors: 26

Tower 2:
height: 91.982ｍ
floors: 24

use: Residential
status: U/C
start: August 2017
complete: May 2020

location:
Koganei City, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/lU0yB


01/14


































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52458210.html


----------



## Momo1435

hateman said:


> I'm fascinated with that little neighborhood of what looks like single family homes in the middle of a park in the upper left of that photo. Strange to see something like that in the middle of Tokyo.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/sjX3QEdkj292
> 
> Are those the homes of the rich?


It's in a more expensive part of the city, but these are not specifically rich homes. 

There is a bit of typical Tokyo history behind this park and neighborhood. 

Before the 2nd world war this area, Minami Aoyama 1-chome had always been military grounds that extended all the way down to Roppongi. There were barracks and a shooting ground. During the war the area was for a large part destroyed by American fire bombing campaigns. After the war a large part of the military grounds were confiscated by the US army, but not the area which is now this small park. The land was given to the city, which used it to house Japanese repatriates from the former occupied areas in Korea and Manchuria (China). 1st in large barracks and later in new small apartments and houses.

The 3 blocks that are still standing in the middle of the park are also from this period, the 1950s. These were not built by the Tokyo Metropolitan government but by private homeowners. This was done pretty random, any plots that were not needed by the city could be bought by people or developers to built the much needed houses. 

You can see it on this areal photo from 1963, I highlighted the blocks that are still houses. Surrounding it are the social housing for the repatriates. You can see the difference that those are free standing buildings, which means that these are apartments. The regular houses are all built right next to each other, just like any other regular Tokyo neighborhood. 










source:
https://map.goo.ne.jp/map/latlon/E139.43.40.500N35.39.59.465/zoom/11/?data=showa-38


The park was probably opened in the 1970s, after the small public housing was not needed anymore for the repatriates who by then had already to much better normal houses or newly build social housing projects. The city decided not to develop this area but to open a park instead. But as the 3 blocks are privately owned it's both very hard and very expensive for the city to buy these houses. Especially when it's not turned into a new development but in a park that will not bring in any money.

This is very typical for Japan. It's also very difficult for developers to buy up properties in blocks they would like to redevelop. It can take years before they own all properties so they can start. Often you see the new development built around existing buildings which they could not buy.


----------



## Tom_Green

Momo1435 said:


> It's in a more expensive part of the city, but these are not specifically rich homes.


Where are the homes of the really rich people of Tokio? Is there a certain district where they live? How does homes of really rich Japanese look like?


----------



## Momo1435

There are a couple of districts with a lot of expensive houses.

Minami Aoyama, where the park is located is one of those area's, but the really live on the other side of this district.

Like here for example, this house was listed for 11.7 million USD a couple years ago. 
https://goo.gl/maps/d7KTuXXbgJC2


Parts of Shibuya are also very rich. 

Like Jingumae, Daikanyama or a street like this in Kamiyamacho:
https://goo.gl/maps/YMqZPPBqRQR2

Azabu is another very expensive neighborhood. 

What you see is that the richest people live in free standing houses, walled off from the street, so they are often hard to see from the street. You get a mix of traditional European style houses and uber modernist Japanese houses. The bigger the architect the more likely that you can see the house from the street.

There are also a lot of high end apartment buildings in these neighborhood. They don't necessary have to be high rises.

The apartments in this building, Park Mansion Mita Tsunamachi The Forest in Mita which is next to Azuba, were sold between 1 and 7 million USD. 
https://goo.gl/maps/ZFLemJcdC2C2


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | D Tower Nishi-Shinjuku Ｄタワー西新宿 | 132m | U/C*










information:

height: 131.70m
floors: 29
use: Office / Residential
status: Pro
start: 2017
complete: March 2020

Location:
Nishi-Shinjuku 6-Chome, Shinjuku-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/4CYzqHhoMbp


01/27
























01/14























source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52458414.html


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Marunouchi 1-3 Project 丸の内1-3計画 | 150m | U/C*



















information:
height: 150m (1x 55m)
floors: 29
use: office
status: U/C
start: December 2017
complete: 2020

Location:
Marunouchi 1-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/Q2cFDkfbnjy



01/27













01/14


































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52458561.html


----------



## Momo1435

New hotel in Ginza.


*ALOFT TOKYO GINZA（アロフト東京銀座）*

complete: February 2020

Location:
Ginza 6-Chome:
https://goo.gl/maps/jJRxhmMjJvq

source:
https://www.kensetsunews.com/archives/281605











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088574136455024640https://twitter.com/Mr_Tarinn/status/1088574136455024640


----------



## Momo1435

completed

*TOKYO 東京 | La Tour Shibuya Jinnan ラ・トゥール渋谷神南 | 84m | Com*

no render

information:
height: 84.28m
floors: 22
use: residential
status: demo
start: January 2015
complete: January 2019

Location:
Jinnan 1-Chome, Shibuya-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/AuAMm










The arrow on the left.








http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/












source:
https://twitter.com/TokyoRent/status/1086090752164155392











source:
https://twitter.com/TokyoRent/status/1083663017244385280


view










source:
https://twitter.com/TokyoRent/status/1082918410130927616


----------



## Momo1435

update

*KAWASAKI 川崎 | Kosugi 3rd Avenue The Residence コスギ サード アヴェニュー ザ-レジデンス | 160m | U/C*











https://www.k3a-r.jp/shinchiku/F1108001/


information:
height: 160m
floors: 44
function: residential
status: U/C
start: March 2017
complete: March 2020

Location:
Nakaharu-ku, Kawasaki-city
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...ll=35.576205,139.657844&spn=0.003639,0.008256



01/27
























02/02












source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52458911.html


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Otemachi 1-4-2 Project 大手町１－４－２計画 | 112m | U/C*











information:
height: 111.9m
floors: 22
use: Office
status: Pro
start: November 2017
complete: October 2020

Location:
Otemachi 1-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/b34MBMsgFzp

01/17










source:
https://blog.goo.ne.jp/midorigf2/e/cf343054e56cc56b0e6a9e95f914c0c7?fm=rss


----------



## Momo1435

The first major announcement for 2019 for the capital is one of the more anticipated projects for Tokyo. There have been plenty of requests here on the forum about info on the future of the building that will now be replaced.

Nomura Real Estate will develop the *Hotel Okura Annex* site in Roppongi after the new Okura Hotel project is completed. They want to built 2 towers on the site of the Annex, the tallest is a 180m tall residential tower. The other one will be a 115m tall office tower. 

The project will go U/C in 2021 and be completed in 2024


sources:
https://www.kensetsunews.com/archives/287560
https://www.decn.co.jp/?p=105489


*TOKYO 東京 | Roppongi 1-Chome Project 六本木一丁目計画 | 180m 115m | Pro*

no render

information:

Apartment tower:
height: 180m
floors: 43
use: residential

Office Tower:
height: 115m
floors: 21
use: office

start: 2021
complete: 2024

location:
Roppongi 1-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/p8yUpHys7mK2


The building in 2016


IMG_5027 by Momo1435, on Flickr


2019/01/27



















source:
https://twitter.com/bluestylecom/status/1092757107147829248


----------



## Momo1435

This project went U/C.



*TOKYO 東京 | Higashi-Ikebukuro 4-Chome Block 2 Redevelopment 東池袋四丁目２番街区再開発 | 131m | U/C*












information:
height: 131.31m
floors: 36
use: residential
status: Pro
start: february 2019
complete: March 2022

location
Higashi-Ikebukuro 4-Chome, Toshima-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/UBxgUJmhMFn

























Press release Nomura (pdf):
https://www.nomura-re.co.jp/cfiles/news/n2019021901539.pdf


update























source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52459919.html


----------



## Momo1435

The demolition of the Tsukiji Market has started.





































source:
https://twitter.com/moestructure/status/1097905672220377091


Tokyo metro government has only revealed an outline of the plan for the redevelopment. The main part of the area will become a convention center, including hotels, restaurants. A casino will not be part of the plans. The more detailed plans should be released at the end of March. 

https://mainichi.jp/english/articles/20190123/p2g/00m/0dm/068000c


----------



## Momo1435

TOKYO 東京 | Toranomon Hills Business Tower 虎ノ門ヒルズ ビジネスタワー | 185m | U/C










http://www.mori.co.jp/img/article/160413_2.pdf

information:
height: 185m
floors: 36
use: office
status: U/C
start: January 2017
complete: 2020

location:
Toranomon 1-Chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/VS0nv

02/11


































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52459874.html



itstours said:


> 02/18. From Andaz Tokyo Toranomon Hills.
> 
> 
> First post


----------



## Momo1435

Next week Starbucks will open it's worldwide 5th Reserve Roastery store in Tokyo. It's located in Meguro

*Starbucks Reserve Roastery Tokyo スターバックス リザーブ® ロースタリー 東京*

location:
Aobadai 2-Chome, Meguro-ku
https://goo.gl/maps/936vv61on8R2










https://1rankup.jp/srr-nakameguro.html


render:









article on Designboom
https://www.designboom.com/architec...ucks-reserve-roastery-tokyo-japan-11-27-2018/


----------



## Momo1435

This new hotel near Hamacho Park in Nihonbashi opened last week.


*Hamacho Hotel Tokyo*

https://hamachohotel.jp/

Location: 
Nihonbashi Hamacho 3-Chome
https://goo.gl/maps/va6Pfpx8eKR2















































source:
http://world-architects.blogspot.com/2019/02/uds-hamacho-hotel.html


----------



## Momo1435

It's been awhile since I posted some concrete architecture. 

This is a row of apartments on a slope in Itabashi.


*「feel CnB」*

architect: BE-FUN DESIGN http://be-fun.com/

year: October 2018

location: Itabashi Ward https://feelcnb.tokyo/access/

website:
https://feelcnb.tokyo/
































































source:
http://world-architects.blogspot.com/2019/02/be-fun-narimasu-feel-cnb.html


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Toranomon Ekimae District Redevelopment 虎ノ門駅前地区第一種市街地再開発事業 | 120m | U/C*




















information:
height: 120m
floors: 23
use: office
status: U/C
start: January 2018
complete: June 2020

location:
Toranomon 1-Chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/XzrIc

02/23



















source:
https://twitter.com/Camera0910/status/1099315394123161601


----------



## Momo1435

Update for this office building which is very close to completion. It's not the tallest tower U/C, but it looks amazing. It's the new HQ for the railway company Seibu Group, the tower is built over their own railway line. 


*TOKYO 東京 | Diamond Gate Ikebukuro ダイヤゲート池袋 | 99m | U/C*










information:
height: 99.98m
floors: 18
use: Office
status: U/C
start: July 2015
complete: March 2019

location:
Minami-Ikebukuro 1-Chome, Toshima-ku, Tokyo
http://goo.gl/maps/6YPxT


02/16

Large update



























































































































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52460183.html


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Kanda Nishikicho 2-Chome Project 神田錦町二丁目計画 | 121m | U/C*











http://www.sumitomocorp.co.jp/news/detail/id=29969?tc=bx

information:
height: 120.85m
floors: 21
use: Office
status: Pro
start: May 2017
complete: March 2020

location:
Kanda Nishikicho 2-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://www.google.nl/maps/place/2+...s0x60188c0552977c7b:0x50943c408d2a8a6!6m1!1e1


February





































source:
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2019/02/21121m20192-0a8.html


----------



## Momo1435

*TOKYO 東京 | Sumitomo Fudosan Kojimachi Garden Tower 住友不動産麹町ガーデンタワー | 130m | U/C*












information:
height: 130m
floors: 21
use: Office
status: U/C
start: August 2017
complete: August 2020

Location:
Kojimachi 5-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/LzvSyQMJdJr


update



















source:
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2019/02/22127m20192-08d.html


----------



## Momo1435

update


*TOKYO 東京 | Shibuya Fukuras 渋谷フクラス | 103m | U/C *



















information:
height: 110m
floors: 18
function: Shops, office
start: January 2016
complete: October 2019

Location:
Dogenzaka 1-chome, Shibuya-ku
https://goo.gl/maps/byymTPnqAWK2


02/20




























source:
https://blog.goo.ne.jp/midorigf2/e/6705df0af4ea04ab65d63283ed87f3c9?fm=rss


----------



## Momo1435

The Juntendo University / Hospital is renewing their buildings at their campus at Ochanomizu Station. In 2013 the following project was completed:

# TOKYO 東京 | Juntendo University Campus - Hospital Reorganization 順天堂大学ｷｬﾝﾊﾟｽ・ﾎｽﾋﾟﾀﾙ再編 | 99.98m | Com -thread (December 2013)


That project was constructed in a similar way as the building right next to it which is currently U/C. A new building is constructed directly next to the old building, there's just a very small gap between the 2 buildings. When the new building is completed the old one is demolished and in it's place a new section is added to the new building.

For the project that is currently U/C the old building will be replaced by a replica of an even older historic university building.


*Juntendo University New Research Building*


https://www.juntendo.ac.jp/corp/about/plan/












height: 66m
scheduled completion date: July 2020
location: Hongo 2-Chome, Bunkyo-ku, Tokyo https://goo.gl/maps/Ptk1Uo2QSW52


November 2018


(CKCS1944) by Chin KC, on Flickr


January 2019

The old building that is going to be demolished. 



















new building



















source:
https://view.tokyo/?p=45668


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Senshu University Yaskuni Dori Kanda New School Building 専修大学靖国通り神田新校舎 | 79m | U/C*










information:
height: 79m
floors: 16
use: University Building
status: U/C
start: February 2018
complete: April 2020

Location:
Kanda Jinbocho 3-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/pr8RtX8kpHR2


03/09










source:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRG2eJR1XODATJI3yXgQqdA


----------



## Momo1435

completed

*TOKYO 東京 | Abema Towers アベマタワーズ | 111m | Com *











information:
height: 111.45m
floors: 21
use: Office / Apartments 
status: Pro
start: December 2016
complete: February 2019

Location:
Udagawacho, Shibuya-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/JDrnx3PDr2q















































Entrance to the apartments.














source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52460863.html


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | WATERS takeshiba ウォーターズ竹芝 | 122m | U/C*










http://www.city.minato.tokyo.jp/kankyoushidouasesutan/kashoutakeshibauxo-ta-furonnto.html


information:
height: 122m
flioors: 26
use: Hotel, Office, Hotel
status: Pro
start: 2017
complete: June 2020

Location:
Kaigan 1-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/4PawChUhTYo



03/09













































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52461402.html


----------



## Momo1435

The 1st 2 out of 3 towers for this project are now U/C in Kachidoki.



*TOKYO 東京 | Kachidoki East District Redevelopment 勝どき東地区第一種市街地再開発事業 | 195m 165m | U/C*











information:

Building A1:
height: 194.95m
floors: 58
use: Residential

Building A2:
height: 164.85m
floors: 45
use: Office/Residential

start: March 2019
complete: August 2023


Building B:
height: 105m
floors: 29
use: Residential

start: 2025
complete: 2028

Location:
Kachidoki 4-Chome, Chuo-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/C1LHx

























update












source:
https://twitter.com/AjIqABnqyoIUZu6/status/1106765507410063362


----------



## Momo1435

Update on this tower U/C in Kawasaki.


*KAWASAKI 川崎 | Kosugi 3rd Avenue The Residence コスギ サード アヴェニュー ザ-レジデンス | 160m | U/C*











https://www.k3a-r.jp/shinchiku/F1108001/


information:
height: 160m
floors: 44
function: residential
status: U/C
start: March 2017
complete: March 2020

Location:
Nakaharu-ku, Kawasaki-city
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...ll=35.576205,139.657844&spn=0.003639,0.008256



update



















source:
https://twitter.com/musashikosugi/status/1107629522860441600


----------



## Momo1435

Small minimalist bar as a filler for a small corner in Kyobashi that was not used for the larger developments on this block. 


* Kitchen Studio SUIBA *

Architect: Schemata Architects http://schemata.jp/

year: 2019

location: Kyobashi 1-Chome, Chuo-ku, Tokyo























































source:
https://www.archdaily.com/913015/kitchen-studio-suiba-schemata-architects


----------



## Momo1435

update

*TOKYO 東京 | Sumitomo Fudosan Akihabara Ekimae Building 住友不動産秋葉原駅前ビル | 112m | U/C*










http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2015/06/20p6m400.htm

information
height: 112m
floors: 20
use: Office / Residential
status: Pro
start: January 2017
complete: May 2019

location:
Kanda-Neribeicho, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Ja...2!3m1!1s0x60188ea7ba1942a5:0xaf2c5cbb97d7a8ad


update



















source:
https://twitter.com/zeiko24/status/1108661141054459904


----------



## Wayden21

Tokyo is really terrible when it comes to modern architecture... still stuck in the 20th century


----------



## kaspric

^^ :laugh:


----------



## Momo1435

This one is turning out better then I expected compared to other Japanese residential towers. Especially since we didn't know how it would turned out because of the absence of any known renders.


*TOKYO 東京 | Roppongi 1-Chome Project 六本木一丁目計画 | 80m | U/C*

no render


information:
height: 80m
floors: 23
use: residential
status: U/C
start: October 2017
complete: September 2019

Location:
Roppongi 1-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/FAiEdrZTZA62




03/16
























































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52462242.html


----------



## Momo1435

Completed



*TOKYO 東京 | Nihonbashi-Muromachi Mitsui Tower 日本橋室町三井タワー | 142m | Com*










information: 
height: 142m
floors: 26
use: office / shops
status: Pro
start: December 2015
complete: March 2019

location:
Nihonbashi Muromachi 3-Chome, Chuo-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/UF5Fo




https://www.mitsuifudosan.co.jp/corporate/news/2019/0328/download/20190328.pdf

https://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXMZO43030470Y9A320C1L83000/


----------



## the spliff fairy

Wayden21 said:


> Tokyo is really terrible when it comes to modern architecture... still stuck in the 20th century


Japan is all about modernism, to Japanese aesthetics it very much looks a traditional aesthetic, that will be very hard to let go. It is after all the birthplace - it's here that early modernists such as Le Courbousier came to study, such as the 600 year old Katsura palace, and its zen ascetism.



















In other words Tokyo will always be about simplicity of form and function, to the highest quality. That is its vernacular.


----------



## hateman

What a city!


----------



## eu.romanian

This dude has great videos! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XZmPmaJ9e8


----------



## eu.romanian

This dude has great videos!


----------



## hateman

Another piece of Tokyo history on the chopping block:

Harajuku Station will be demolished after the Tokyo Olympics and Paralympics

https://soranews24.com/2019/11/20/h...hed-after-the-tokyo-olympics-and-paralympics/

Before:









After:


----------



## Momo1435

^^ The new building is already U/C and will be completed before the Olympics, it will be the new entrance on the Omotesando Side of the station that will get a much needed 2nd platform. The new building and platform will be opened on the 21st of March 2020. 

The old building will indeed be demolished, but only to be rebuilt in the same style. It's not clear if it's still going to be used as a station entrance after it's rebuilt. 

You can already see the new situation in Google Maps, which shows that the new station building is built above the tracks next to the old building.


----------



## FabriFlorence

hateman said:


> Another piece of Tokyo history on the chopping block:
> 
> Harajuku Station will be demolished after the Tokyo Olympics and Paralympics
> 
> https://soranews24.com/2019/11/20/h...hed-after-the-tokyo-olympics-and-paralympics/
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Humm... Honestly I preferred it before. :sad2:


----------



## hateman

It would make sense to rebuild or move it down to the corner to the entrance of Meiji Jingu. It's Meiji architecture. It would be a great cafe and visitor's center.


----------



## Akai

Tokyo Torch
Project in Minato:


----------



## Akai

Toranomon Hills Residential Tower (222m)











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289446545624928257


----------



## Dale

More Tokyo, please!


----------



## Akai

*City Tower Musahi-Koyama (145 m)*










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317779265195102208


----------



## Akai

World Trade Center Building South Building 





























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289793529808445440


----------



## Akai

*Tokyo Portcity Takeshiba (210 m)








*










source:








9月14日に開業した「東京ポートシティ竹芝」に行ってきました！スキップテラスからの眺めなど写真58枚載せています。 : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　2020年9月14日に開業した「東京ポートシティ竹芝オフィスタワー」(地上40階、高さ208.83m)です。建設地は「都立産業貿易センター浜松町館(都産貿：とさんぼう)」と「東京都計量検定所」の跡地で約70年間の定期借地権が付いています。 　フロア構成は1〜3階が飲食店等19



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Akai

Toranomon Hills Station Tower, design 266 m.



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274193547730665472


----------



## Dale

Toranomon Hills Station Tower is dope.


----------



## Momo1435

I haven't been updating this thread for way too long.

Let me post the towers that were completed in the city in 2020.


*TOKYO 東京 | Senshu University Yaskuni Dori Kanda New School Building 専修大学靖国通り神田新校舎 | 79m | Com*

information:
height: 79m
floors: 16
use: University Building 

Location:
Kanda Jinbocho 3-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
Google Maps 




























吹き抜けの「環境装置」を持つ、日建設計による神田の高層校舎


　大学が多く立地し、「日本のカルチェ・ラタン」とも比喩される東京・神田駿河台から神保町にわたるエリア。その神田神保町の靖国通りから道を一本入った区画に、専修大学の神田キャンパスがある。1880年の創立から140年を迎えるのを機に、靖国通りに面する新たな敷地にキャンパス再編構想の核となる高層校舎が計画された。




xtech.nikkei.com


----------



## Momo1435

This hotel opened this year right before international tourism came to a full stop in Japan/


*TOKYO 東京 | Kimpton Tokyo Shinjuku キンプトン東京・新宿 | 85m | Com*

information:
height: 85m
floors: 17
use: Hotel 

Location: Nishi-Shinjuku 3-Chome, Shinjuku-ku, Tokyo
3-chōme-4-7 Nishishinjuku 











Source:
KIMPTON SHINJUKU TOKYOï¼ˆã‚ãƒ³ãƒ—ãƒˆãƒ³ æ–°å®¿ æ±äº¬ï¼‰


----------



## Momo1435

This residential building was completed right next to the new Olympic Stadium.

Because it's much wider then it is tall you would not say that it's 86m tall. It's a good example of a standard residential building in Tokyo. It doesn't look fancy from a distance, it could also be social housing. But this is one of the most luxurious new large apartment buildings in the city.


*TOKYO 東京 | The Court Jingu-Gaien THE COURT 神宮外苑 | 86m | Com*

information:
height: 86m
floors: 22
use: Residential 

location:
Jingumae 2-Chome, Shibuya-ku, Tokyo 








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl

























source:
空撮あり！地上23階「THE COURT 神宮外苑」の建設状況（2019.12.21） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


some interior shots.





























source:





ギャラリー｜THE COURT 神宮外苑｜三井不動産レジデンシャル：三井のすまい｜渋谷区神宮前 東京メトロ銀座線「外苑前」駅徒歩8分の新築・分譲マンション


ギャラリーについて。THE COURT 神宮外苑は東京メトロ銀座線「外苑前」駅徒歩8分に立地する三井不動産レジデンシャルの新築・分譲マンションです。三井のすまい(31sumai.com)は、新築マンション・分譲マンションのすまい情報総合サイトです。



www.31sumai.com


----------



## Momo1435

The next completed building is the new headquarters of the Japan Meteorological Agency. It's located in Toranomon right between several larger towers, so this one also doesn't stand out with 87m.

The Minato Ward also opened a educational center and a technology museum in this building.

Their old HQ was located in Otemachi in the main CBD of Tokyo. It's expected that their old buildings will be redeveloped into new large office buildings, but no info has come out of that.


*TOKYO 東京 | Japan Meteorological Agency Toranomon Government Building 気象庁虎ノ門庁舎 | 87m | Com*

information:
height: 87m
floors: 15
function: office, education center 

location:
Toranomon 3-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo.
Google Maps 

































































source:








気象庁虎ノ門庁舎（仮称）・港区立教育センターの進捗状況　２０２０年３月６日 - 緑には、東京しかない


気象庁虎ノ門庁舎（仮称）・港区立教育センター：工事進捗率９８％２０２０年３月６日森トラストによって進められている虎ノ門四丁目内の超高層ビル「東京ワールドゲート虎ノ門トラストタワー」の敷地北側、公立学校である「港区立鞆絵小学校」跡地において進められている「気象庁虎ノ門庁舎（仮称）・港区立教育センター」です。国土交通省関東地方整備局と東京都港区がＰＦＩ事業（ＢＴＯ方式）による建物であり、地上１４階・地下２階建て、高さ８１メートルの高層複合ビルとなります。２０１６年１０月１日に工事着工し、２０２０年２月２９日に完成予定となっています。気象庁虎ノ門庁舎（仮称）・港区立教育センター地名地番東京都港...



blog.goo.ne.jp


----------



## Momo1435

Directly next to the JMA HQ a much taller tower was completed this year.


The real estate developer Mori Trust, not to be confused with Mori Building who are behind all the "Hills" developments like Roppongi Hills opened this new 180m tall office tower here in Toranomon.


*TOKYO 東京 | Tokyo World Gate "Kamiyacho Trust Tower" 東京ワールドゲート『神谷町トラストタワー』 | 180m | Com*


information:
height: 180m
floors: 36
use: Office, Hotel, Serviced Apartments 

location:
Toranomon 4-chome, Minato-ku 





35°39'54.3"N 139°44'43.7"E · Japan, 〒105-0001 Tokyo, Minato City, Toranomon, 4-chōme−1, 神谷町トラストタワー


Japan, 〒105-0001 Tokyo, Minato City, Toranomon, 4-chōme−1, 神谷町トラストタワー




goo.gl
































東京ワールドゲートの超高層ビル竣工、事務所とホテルと地域防災で国際ビジネス拠点へ


　森トラストは2020年3月16日、東京都港区で開発している超高層ビル「神谷町トラストタワー」が竣工を迎えたと発表した。同タワーは対象街区「東京ワールドゲート」の中核を成す複合施設になる。



active.nikkeibp.co.jp























もうすぐ竣工！高さ185m「虎ノ門ヒルズ ビジネスタワー」の建設状況（2019.12.15） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　「虎ノ門ヒルズ」に建設された新たな超高層オフィスビル「虎ノ門ヒルズ ビジネスタワー」(地上36階、最高高さ185.365m)です。2019年11月30日にヘリから撮影しました。 　左端が数日前のブログに載せた「虎ノ門ヒルズ レジデンシャルタワー」(地上54階、最高高さ221.55m)



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Momo1435

The next project is this tower in Aoyama, an office and hotel


*TOKYO 東京 | the ARGYLE aoyama ジ アーガイル アオヤマ | 95m | Com*

information:
height: 95m
floors: 20
use: mixed use = Office, Shops, Hotel

Location:
Kita-Aoyama 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
Google Maps 












source


----------



## Momo1435

Also completed in Aoyama is this residential building, located in a new park. This used to be one of the last Danchi (Soviet style social housing complexes) in central Tokyo.

The old complex with 4 stories tall apartment blocks have been replaced with 2 towers, this one and a smaller tower with social housing for the residents of the old complex.

The Kuraso Aoyama tower are mainly rental apartments aimed at international residents, but there are also a couple of floors with serviced apartments specifically for the elderly.


*TOKYO 東京 | Kuraso Aoyama クラス青山 | 99m | Com*

information:
height: 99.9m
floors: 25
use: Residential

location:
Kita-Aoyama 3-Chome, Minato-ku
Google Maps























































source:








ののあおやまに約3,500㎡の大規模緑地、クラス青山、ツクイ・ののあおやま、ののあおやまショップ＆レストランが誕生


東京建物株式会社のプレスリリース（2020年5月28日 14時00分）ののあおやまに約3,500平方メートル の大規模緑地、クラス青山、ツクイ・ののあおやま、ののあおやまショップ＆レストランが誕生




prtimes.jp


----------



## Momo1435

You can vote right now for Japan best tower of 2020 in the thread I opened in the Japanese section.

*SSC Japan Awards 2020 ~ Tower of the Year Poll ~*









SSC Japan Awards 2020 ~ Tower of the Year Poll ~


Welcome to the annual poll which will decide which tower will be crowned as the SSC Japan Tower of the Year 2020. It's safe to say that 2020 has been the weirdest year ever for most of us, the COVID-19 "Corona" worldwide pandemic has a big effect on everybody all around the world. The effect...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Momo1435

Some upcoming projects in the Toranomon & Akasaka neighborhoods in Minato.

Most of the projects here are new office towers.



*TOKYO 東京 | Toranomon 1-Chome East District Redevelopment 虎ノ門一丁目東地区第一種市街地再開発 | 180m | Pro*

information:
height: 180m
floors: 30
use: Office
start: 2022
complete: 2025

Location:
Toranomon 1-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo









1-chōme-5 Toranomon · 1 Chome Toranomon, Minato City, Tokyo 105-0001, Japan


1 Chome Toranomon, Minato City, Tokyo 105-0001, Japan




goo.gl


























*TOKYO 東京 | Akasaka 2-Chome Project 赤坂二丁目計画 | 160m | Pro*

information:
height: 160m
floors: 28
use: Office
start: 2021
complete: 2024

Location:
Akasaka 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
2-chōme-4-5 Akasaka





















*TOKYO 東京 | Sompo Japan Kasumigaseki Building 損保ジャパン霞が関ビル | 87m | Pro*

no render

information:
height: 87m
floors: 16
use: Office
start: March 2021
complete: June 2023

*location: *








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## Momo1435

There's 1 smaller tower U/C in Toranomon, it's another luxury residental project in the Park Court series.

It's 89m tall, but it will look tiny between all the much taller towers surrounding it.



*TOKYO 東京 | Park Court Toranomon パークコート虎ノ門 | 89m | U/C*

information:
height: 88.56m
floors: 21
use: residential

Location:
Toranomon 4-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
4 Chome Toranomon

website:
パークコート虎ノ門｜三井不動産レジデンシャル：三井のすまい｜港区（東京メトロ日比谷線「神谷町」駅徒歩4分、東京メトロ南北線「六本木一丁目」駅徒歩7分）の新築・分譲マンション






















source:








地上21階、高さ88.16m「パークコート虎ノ門」の建設状況（2020.08.30） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


外観完成予想CG[出典：公式HP] 　虎ノ門四丁目で建設中の三井不動産レジデンシャルのタワーマンション「パークコート虎ノ門」(地上21階、高さ88.16m)の完成予想図です。場所は東京メトロ日比谷線「神谷町」駅からホテルオークラ方面へ徒歩4分の位置で、東京メトロ南北線「



bluestyle.livedoor.biz







This one will be surrounded by even more towers after the following project is completed.

The Okura Hotel Annex right across the street from the tower above will be demolished and redeveloped into 2 towers, a 180m residential tower and a 115m tall ofice tower. This project should start this year, but it might depend on the Corona situation and the faith of the Olympic Games. The whole schedule of the redevelopments of the Okura Hotel and the Annex was scheduled around the Olympics. The new Okura Hotel was opened in 2019, then both the new building and the old annex would be used in 2020 for the Olympics, then the annex would be redeveloped from this year. The annex was closed down in September, but it was directly rented out to the organization of the games who want to use the building for the distribution of uniforms to the volunteers. It might also be used as an hotel, just not under the Okura brand from September 2021. So it does look very unlikely that it will start this year. But if the Olympics are still cancelled and tourism hasn't come back it could still mean that the old building will be demolished anyway.



*TOKYO 東京 | Roppongi 1-Chome Project 六本木一丁目計画 | 180m 115m | Pro*

no render

information:
Apartment tower:
height: 180m
floors: 43
use: residential

Office Tower:
height: 115m
floors: 21
use: office

start: 2021
complete: 2024

location:
Roppongi 1-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
Tohkalin


The Hotel Okura Annex building in 2016


IMG_5027 by Momo1435, on Flickr











source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092757107147829248


----------



## Momo1435

One of the largest upcoming projects is the development on the former JR East railway yard at Shinagawa Station

In the 1st phase 4 towers will be constructed with 2 more after the 1st phase is completed. This new development got a new station on the Yamanote Loop Line named Takanawa Gateway Station which already opened last year.

3 large office towers and 1 residential tower will be completed here in 2025. All towers will be connected by 1 large pedestrian deck with lots of greenery and direct access to the station.

Last year an in interesting discovery was made when the ralways tracks were removed. Right underneath the the tracks the original embankment of the 1st railway line was found in a remarkably good state. This has created some delay, the 1st tower should have already been U/C now, but the start of construction is now planned for April. It's being studied how the embankment might be preserved on site or somewhere else.

websites:








Global Gateway| 高輪ゲートウェイシティのまちづくり


高輪ゲートウェイに誕生するあたらしい街。新たな文化・ビジネスが生まれ続ける国際交流拠点「Global Gateway」実現に向け、まちづくりが稼働している。




tokyoyard.com





Architect = Pickard Chilton








Global Gateway Shinagawa Master Plan


Global Gateway Shinagawa is the redevelopment of the northern portion of Tokyo’s Shinagawa Station. It is envisioned as a new global hub connecting Tokyo to the world.




www.pickardchilton.com






*TOKYO 東京 | Shinagawa Development Project 品川開発プロジェクト | 173m 167m 164m 164m | Pro*

information:
Block 1:
height: 173m
floors: 45
use: Residential
Start June 2021

Block 3:
height: 167m
floors: 31
use: Office
Start April 2021

Block 4 North:
height: 164m
floors: 30
use: Office
Start: June 2021 

Block 4 South:
height: 164m
floors: 30
use: Office / Hotel
Start: June 2021

complete: March 2025

































































高輪ゲートウェイ駅の隣に出土した「高輪築堤」の空撮と品川開発プロジェクト(第鬼)の様子（2020.12.18） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　2020年12月18日にヘリから撮影した高輪ゲートウェイ駅方面です。駅前では4つの街区で構成される「品川開発プロジェクト(第Ⅰ期)」が計画されており2021年4月より順次着工する予定となっています。そんな計画地にて「高輪築堤」の遺構が出土したことがJR東日本より発表さ



bluestyle.livedoor.biz

























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330875895104512004


----------



## Momo1435

There are some more towers in development around this larger project.

One is this tower right behind one of the office towers, and was scheduled to go U/C last year. But the project was delayed after Tokyo City who has started this project could not find an commercial developer to take over. The most recent news is that they opened another bidding procedure after reducing the scale of the project from a height of 160m to 145m. The project should now be completed in 2028 instead of 2024.


*TOKYO 東京 | Sengakuji Station District 2nd Area Redevelopment 泉岳寺駅地区第二種市街地再開発 | 145m | Pro*

information:
height: 145m
floors: ?
use: Office Residential
status: Pro
start: ?
complete: 2028

Location:
Takanawa 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
Google Maps


160m tall render











Right across the street from this tower a 170m tall residential was planned to have the start of construction last year. But this one has also been delayed, it's status is a bit unclear right now. Many of the locals protested against this project, also because the location next to the old Sengakuji Temple.

The project will probably still go ahead at some point in time, it wouldn't be the 1st delay of this kind in the city, maybe also with a height reduction.


*TOKYO 東京 | Sengakuji Area Redevelopment 泉岳寺周辺地区市街地再開発 | 170m | Pro*

no render

info:
height: 170m
floors: ?
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: 2020
complete: 2024

Location:
Takanawa 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
Google Maps


This mass study was put into Google Earth to see how all the towers might look.


















泉岳寺駅周辺で複数の再開発！2024年頃のイメージを作ってみた : 東京城北開発調査


JR山手線の品川新駅（2018年10月現在名称未定）の建設工事が行われている泉岳寺駅周辺では、現在３つの大きな再開発プロジェクトが進行しています。・品川駅北周辺地区開発 （2019 ～ 2024年度 目標）・泉岳寺駅地区再開発 （2019 ～ 2024年度 目標）・泉岳寺周辺地区再開発



north-tokyo.blog.jp


----------



## Momo1435

The Shinagawa yard is directly to the north of Shinagawa Station, even though the name suggest differently this is all still Minato and the Shinagawa Ward.

The west entrance of Shinagawa Station will also be completely transformed in the near future as the station will also become the Tokyo terminus for the new Chuo Maglev line that is currently U/C. The new Maglev between Tokyo and Nagoya (and eventually Osaka) will relieve the conventional high speed railway line, the Tokaido Shinkansen which opened in 1964 and is one of the busiest high speed lines in the world. Of course an upgrade of the station is also part of the plans, which is now served by the Tokaido Shinkansen, the Yamanote Loop line, the JR suburban lines to Yokohama and it's also the main Tokyo station on the private Keikyu Main Line which also runs to Yokohama and Tokyo Haneda Airport. 


Until now we have only seen a couple of images come by of a new station square that very obviously show new towers. But no further details have come out on the buildings that might become part of the plans. The only thing that is certain is that there will be an elevated station square over the main road in front of the station. Some of the images I have seen are part of a study to new local public transport systems, so I don't believe it will actually turn out like this. Hopefully we will get some more information later this year.


*Shinagawa Station West Entrance*




















The new elevated station square will connect the station with the Takanawa district which is basically a park with many hotels. The main hotel is the Shinagawa Prince Hotel which has several buildings here in a range between budget and super deluxe market segment. Because most of the buildings are aging it becomes harder to compete with newer hotels that have been constructed this last decade. So the whole area is basically up for redevelopment, which should take place in the next 10 years or so. 

This will be another large project, or better several large projects that completely change this neighborhood.











The 1st projects is going to be the redevelopment of the Shinagawa GOOS Hotel, the building right in the middle of the whole complex. This is not an Prince Hotel, it's owned by the Keikyu Group who also run the Keikyu Line railway to Yokohama. Last year they revealed the following render plus some info on the project. The new building will be mixed use with offices and a new hotel. The GOOS hotel will close at the end of March, I expect that they will start the demolition soon afterwards.


*TOKYO 東京 | Shinagawa Station West Entrance District Shinagawa Goos Site 品川駅西口地区の現シナガワグース敷地 | 28 Fl | Pro*

information

height: ?
floors: 28 / 29
use: Office / Hotel
start: 2021 (?
complete: ?

Location:








3-chōme-13-3 Takanawa · 3-chōme-13-3 Takanawa, Minato City, Tokyo 108-0074, Japan


Building




goo.gl






View attachment 55020


----------



## Momo1435

A new cluster of towers is growing at Shirokane-Takanawa Station on the Tokyo Metro Nanboku Line and Toei Mita Line in Minato.


*TOKYO 東京 | SHIROKANE The SKY 白金ザ・スカイ | 156m | U/C*

info:
height: 156.10m
floors: 43
function: residential

complete: December 2022

Location:
Shirokane 1-chome, Minato-ku
http://g.co/maps/a43cx

project website:
【公式】白金ザ・スカイ | 東京メトロ南北線・都営三田線「白金高輪」駅徒歩3分｜東京建物・長谷工不動産・住友不動産・野村不動産・三井不動産レジデンシャルの新築・分譲マンション





































総戸数1247戸のタワマン！地上45階、高さ156m「白金ザ・スカイ」の建設状況（2020.12.12） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　2020年12月6日に「六本木ヒルズ」から撮影した建設中の「白金ザ・スカイ(SHIROKANE The SKY)」(地上45階、高さ156.10m)です。左のタワークレーン3基で建設中の建物が東棟で地上45階、高さ156.10m、右のタワークレーン2基で建設中の建物が西棟で地上19階建てとなります。



bluestyle.livedoor.biz







Almost directly next to this project the following tower should go U/C later this year.


*TOKYO 東京 | Shirokane 1-Chome West District Redevelopment 白金一丁目西部中地区再開発 | 140m | Pro*

information:
height: 140m
floors: 40
use: Residential
start: 2021
complete: 2025

Location:
Shirokane 1-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
Google Maps


----------



## Momo1435

And on the other side of the Sakurada Dori, the main road through the neighborhood the following 2 projects are now under construction.


*TOKYO 東京 | Premist Tower Shirokane Takanawa プレミストタワー白金高輪 | 136m | U/C*

info:
height: 135.64m
floors: 35
use: Residential
complete: January 2023

location:
Takanawa 1-Chome, Minato-ku
Google Maps










info:
height: 135.64m
floors: 35
use: Residential
status: U/C
start: August 2019
complete: January 2023



















現地の空撮あり！地上35階「プレミストタワー白金高輪」の建設状況（2020.12.12） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　昨日、2020年12月18日にヘリから撮影した白金高輪駅周辺の空撮です。中央の赤い網掛けをした場所が「プレミストタワー白金高輪」(地上35階、高さ131.10m)の建設地で、その左の建設中のタワーマンションが「ザ・パークハウス 高輪タワー」(地上26階、最高高さ96.63m)です



bluestyle.livedoor.biz






And this one


*TOKYO 東京 | The Park House Takanawa Tower ザ・パークハウス 高輪タワー | 97m | U/C*

information:
height: 96.63m
floors: 26
use: residential
complete: December 2021

Location:
Takanawa 1-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
Google Maps





























地上26階、高さ96.63m「ザ・パークハウス 高輪タワー」の建設状況（2020.12.12） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　「白金高輪」駅から徒歩2分の位置で建設中のタワーマンション「ザ・パークハウス 高輪タワー」(地上26階、最高高さ96.63m)です。約半分の14階まで建設が進んでいました。 　三菱地所レジデンスのマンションブランド「ザ・パークハウス」シリーズですが、売主は三菱



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Dale

Slightly off-topic: astonished to read that Tokyo is likely to cancel the Olympics. Japan has had an astonishingly low death rate, yet the populace seems panicked. Is this because they fear that travelers will bring Covid in July ?


----------



## Momo1435

And also these 2 80m tall towers.


This one just went U/C last month.

*TOKYO 東京 | Atlas Tower Shirokane Residential アトラスタワー白金レジデンシャル | 80m | U/C*

information:
height: 80.14m
floors: 23
complete: September 2023

Location:
Shirokane 1-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
Hoshin

NEXT ARCHITECT&ASSOCIATES












View attachment 949029










再開発調査兵団


散歩中に見つけた、東京や首都圏の再開発、高層ビル、道路建設の様子を記録してます。Skyscrapers and Beautiful Scenery in Tokyo.



view-tokyo.sakura.ne.jp






And this one that will be completed later this year.


*TOKYO 東京 | The Park House Mita Garden Residence & Tower ザ・パークハウス 三田ガーデン レジデンス＆タワー | 79m | U/C*

information:
height: 79.405m
floors: 22
use: residential
status: Pro
start: November 2018
completed: October 2021

Mita 5-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
Google Maps




















source:








地上22階、最高高さ79.405m「ザ・パークハウス 三田ガーデン レジデンス＆タワー」の建設状況（2020.12.12） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　2020年12月18日にヘリから撮影した白金高輪駅周辺の空撮です。超大雑把に左下が白金、右下が高輪、右上が三田、左上が南麻布です。このうち右上の三田で矢印を入れた場所で建設中のタワーマンションが「ザ・パークハウス 三田ガーデン レジデンス＆タワー」(地上22階、最



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Momo1435

Dale said:


> Slightly off-topic: astonished to read that Tokyo is likely to cancel the Olympics. Japan has had an astonishingly low death rate, yet the populace seems panicked. Is this because they fear that travelers will bring Covid in July ?


There has been a serious peak recently. The number of cases and deaths did shoot up. New measures have been taken to counter the virus, but it's still a very low key lock down compared to other countries.

With this new wave more people are turning against the Olympics, mainly because of the reason you already mention. They don't want all these people coming into the country that might bring in the virus. You could even say that because Japan was so lightly hit until now people are more worried about such a big international event because they don't want to have a strong lock down.

We'll see what is decided, the government and the IOC have fully denied the rumors. But it's obviously that when it goes ahead it will be completely different then the usual. I expect that if it goes ahead Japan will not let too many foreigners into the country except for the athletes + staff and the press. I wouldn't be surprised if they will only let tourist in if they are vaccinated and then only from countries that will have the virus under control. 

Right now there's a full ban for foreigners, only residence holders, for all others there need to be exceptional circumstances to be allowed entry.


----------



## Momo1435

2 more residential projects U/C in Minato, Shibaura is one of those areas that have completely changed over the last 20 years with a lot of new towers.


*TOKYO 東京 | Branz Tower Shibaura ブランズタワー芝浦 | 111m | U/C*

information:
height: 110.66m
floors: 32
use: Residential
complete: December 2021

Location:
Shibaura 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
Google Maps










update










source:








地上32階「ブランズタワー芝浦」の建設状況！22階程度まで建設が進んでいます（2020.11.7） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　芝浦で建設中のタワーマンション「ブランズタワー芝浦」(地上32階、最高高さ110.66m)です。撮影した2020年11月7日時点で22階程度まで建設が進んでいました。 　寄り駅となるJR「田町」駅に一番近い側から撮影。マスターエントランスも駅に近いこちら側に配置されま



bluestyle.livedoor.biz








*TOKYO 東京 | Proud Tower Shibaura プラウドタワー芝浦 | 120m | U/C*

nformation:
height: 119.98m
floors: 33
use: Residential
complete: March 2023

location:
Shibaura 4-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
Google Maps


----------



## Momo1435

Lets have a look at Ikebukuro in the Toshima ward.

These 2 towers are currently U/C in this neighborhood in the northern part of central Tokyo. One is a standard residential tower, the other is an university building right between the Sunshine 60 complex and a recently open park which has replaced the former Japanese Mint.


*TOKYO 東京 | Proud Tower Higashi-Ikebukuro Station Arena プラウドタワー東池袋ステーションアリーナ | 131m | U/C*

information:
height: 131.31m
floors: 36
use: residential
complete: March 2022

location
Higashi-Ikebukuro 4-Chome, Toshima-ku, Tokyo
4-chōme-2-12 Higashiikebukuro











update

View attachment 744056




*TOKYO 東京 | Ikebukuro International Campus 池袋国際キャンパス | 101m | U/C*

information:
height: 101m
floors: 22
use: Campus
complete: May 2023

Location:
Higashi-Ikebukuro 4-Chome, Toshima-ku, Tokyo
Google Maps









池袋キャンパス | キャンパスライフ | 東京国際大学


東京国際大学の池袋キャンパスのご紹介です。「公徳心を体した真の国際人の養成」を建学の理念とし、「大志」「勇気」「知性」を涵養するカリキュラムを整え、国際社会が求めるグローバル人材を育みます。




www.tiu.ac.jp
















In the middle, the cranes on the left are for the 1st project of this post.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325320131929468928


----------



## Momo1435

There are more towers planned, like these 3 tall residentials in Minami-Ikebukuro.


*TOKYO 東京 | Minami-Ikebukuro 2-Chome District B Redevelopment 南池袋二丁目B街区再開発 | 195m | Pro*

information:
height: 195m
floors: 57
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: 2022
complete: 2025

Location
Minami-Ikebukuro 2-Chome, Toshima-ku, Tokyo
Google Maps























*TOKYO 東京 | Minami-Ikebukuro 2-Chome District Redevelopment 南池袋二丁目C街区再開発 | 190m 185m | Pro*

information:
height: 190m & 185m
floors: 51 & 51
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: 2021
complete: 2025

Location:
Minami-Ikebukuro 2-Chome, Toshima-ku, Tokyo
Google Maps






















The area on the left of the Google Earth screenshot, labeled as 4 Chome is also designated for more towers, including the *Proud Tower Higashi-Ikebukuro Station Arena* which is currently U/C (see previous post).


----------



## Momo1435

There's also a larger office tower planned in Higashi Ikebukuro.

*TOKYO 東京 | Higashi-Ikebukuro 1-Chome District Redevelopment 東池袋一丁目地区市街地再開発 | 180m | Pro*

information:
height: 180m
floors: 30
use: Office
status: Pro
start: 2022
complete: 2025

location:
Higashi-Ikebukuro 1-Chome, Toshima-ku, Tokyo
Google Maps






















On the west side of Ikebukuro the following project was announced 3 years ago after years of working towards it behind the scenes. But we are still awaiting further details, only a couple of images have been revealed, but those are just an indication of what could be possible. Several new towers are to replace some of the older large department stores. The final plans were supposed to be announced in 2020, but nothing happened. Construction should start in 2023, but we will have to see if that has not been delayed as well. Several of the stores have already fully closed down, but that might have more to do with Corona then with the redevelopment.


*Ikebukuro Station West Entrance District Redevelopment 池袋駅⻄⼝地区市街地再開発 | Pro*

info
height ?
start of construction: 2023
complete: ?

location:
Nishi-ikebukuro 1-Chome, Toshima-ku, Tokyo








1-chōme-1-6 Nishiikebukuro · 1-chōme-1-6 Nishiikebukuro, Toshima City, Tokyo 171-0021, Japan


1-chōme-1-6 Nishiikebukuro, Toshima City, Tokyo 171-0021, Japan




goo.gl


----------



## Momo1435

This residential project was announced recently, it's a bit further out west from the main station.


*TOKYO 東京 | Ikebukuro 3-Chome Project 池袋３丁目計画 | 100m | Pro*

information:
height: aprox. 100m
floors: 30
use: residential
start: April 2021
complete: April 2024

location:
Ikebukuro 3-Chome, Toshima-ku, Tokyo








3-chōme-1-2 Ikebukuro · 3-chōme-1-2 Ikebukuro, Toshima City, Tokyo 171-0014, Japan


Building




goo.gl






No render













Also this tower is also U/C in Toshima, right between the Sunshine 60 complex and Otsuka Station.


*TOKYO 東京 | Lefond The Tower Otsuka ルフォン ザ・タワー大塚 | 80m | U/C*

information:
height: 80.16m
floors: 23
use: Residential
start: March 2020
complete: June 2022

Location:
Minami-Otsuka 3-Chome, Toshima-ku, Tokyo
3-chōme-28-2 Minamiōtsuka





















source:
南大塚にサンケイビルの23階建てタワマン「南大塚厳弉莊設工事」の建設地の様子（2019.9.14） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


----------



## Momo1435

The Nakano Ward has revealed that Nomura Real Estate will be the developer of the Nakano Sunplaza Redevelopment.

Their proposal will see the construction of 1 mixed use tower with a residential part at the bottom and offices at the top. A new concert hall will be constructed right next to the tower.

The info that was revealed by the ward office doesn't give any detailed info on the plans, so no height, no capacity of the new concert hall. The new building should be completed in 2028.

source (look at the pdf's in the link)





中野駅新北口駅前エリア拠点施設整備に係る民間事業者の募集について | 中野区公式ホームページ


東京都中野区公式ホームページ。暮らしのガイド、イベント情報、便利なオンラインサービス、中野駅新北口駅前エリア拠点施設整備に係る民間事業者の募集について。




www.city.tokyo-nakano.lg.jp






Te plans will now be worked out into final designs that will actually be built, so I expect that this will still change in both the design and maybe also the height.



*TOKYO 東京 | Nakano Station New North Entrance Ekimae Area Development 中野駅新北口駅前エリア拠点施設整備 | 54 Fl | Pro*





















Information:
height: 210m ~220m (my estimate)
floors: 54 (own count)
use: Office / Residential / Hall
start: 2024
complete: 2028

location: 
Nakano 4-Chome, Nakano, Tokyo








Nakano Sunplaza · 4 Chome-1-1 Nakano, Nakano City, Tokyo 164-8512, Japan


★★★★☆ · Business center




goo.gl


































The runner-up was Tokyo Tatemono.

They had a proposal with 2 towers, which would likely have added more floors space


----------



## Momo1435

Ginza is still known for it's architecture, like this new Louis Vuitton store which opened recently.


*Louis Vuitton Ginza Naminki *

Architects: Jun Aoki / AS and Peter Marino Architect 

location:








LE CAFE V · Japan, 〒104-0061 Tokyo, Chuo City, Ginza, 7 Chome−6−1 ルイ・ヴィトン 銀座並木通り店 7F


★★★★☆ · Cafe




goo.gl





































































source:





ルイ・ヴィトン 銀座並木通り店 -


青木淳／ASが外装と建築、ピーター・マリーノ・アーキテクトが内装を手掛けた「ルイ・ヴィトン 銀座並木通り店」Louis Vuitton Ginza Naminki by Jun Aoki / AS and Peter Marino Architect Jun Aoki, Peter Marino




www.japan-architects.com


----------



## Akai

*Toranomon-Azabudai District:*









zeiko24









Shinji ☁Shinji


----------



## Brummyboy92

I'm surprised this thread is not updated daily. Tokyo is the largest city on the planet after all.


----------



## _yuppie

Yea, are there any other pages where I could track Japanese projects?


----------



## MarciuSky2

_yuppie said:


> Yea, are there any other pages where I could track Japanese projects?











Projects & Construction / プロジェクトと工事


The latest news! / 最新ニュース！




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*【4K HDR】Tokyo Future City Takeshiba Night Walk 2021





*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Tokyo Dome carries out a large-scale renewal! A huge LED vision with a width of about 125.6m and an area of about 1,050m2 is installed!








*

The Yomiuri Shimbun Group, Yomiuri Giants, Tokyo Dome, and Mitsui Fudosan announced in a news release dated December 13, 2021 that *they will carry out the largest-ever large-scale renewal work at Tokyo Dome* .

*In addition to the establishment of one of the largest main visions in Japan, which is about 4.4 times the area of the previous one, the* redesign of the entrance gate and concourse, and the installation of new spectator seats for various watching styles, it has become completely cashless.We will carry out DX (digital transformation)such as the introduction of face recognition technology,and promote efforts to provide* visitors with a "new watching experience* that allowsvisitors to* fully enjoy the world of bleachers with all five senses* ."

The main contents of the renewal work are 1: installation of full-color LED vision, 2: redesign of entrance gate and concourse, 3: expansion of spectator seats corresponding to various watching styles, 4: cashless, etc. It is the introduction of digital technology. 










The highlight of the renewal is the *full-color LED main vision,* which is the largest single area in a domestic stadium . With a width of about 125.6m and an area of about 1,050m2, the area is about 4.4 times larger than the conventional main vision (about 238m2). In addition, the pixel pitch LED is SMD pixel pitch in the scheme will be 10mm.

In addition, a full-color LED video transmission device *"Ribbon Vision" is installed on* each of the outfield fences on the right side and the left side . A band-shaped vision is attached to the part from the upper end of the outfield fence with a height of 4 m to 1.28 m. 



























東京ドームが大規模リニューアルを実施！幅約125.6m、面積約1,050m2の巨大LEDビジョンを設置！


読売新聞グループと読売巨人軍、東京ドーム、三井不動産は2021年12月13日付けのニュースリリースで、東京ドームで過去最大規模となる大規模リニューアル工事を実施すると発表しました。 これまでの約4.4倍の面積となる国内最 ...




saitoshika-west.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Tokyo Station Yaesu 1-chome East B District Type 1 Urban Redevelopment.*

*Tokyo Station *

*Location :** Part of 1-300, 205-6, 205-7, Yaesu, Chuo-ku, Tokyo.*

*Completion Date :** 2025



















*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Akasaka 2-chome Project*

*Tameike-sannō Station 

Location : 1-1722-1, Akasaka, Minato-ku, Tokyo 

Completion Date : 2025*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shibuya-ku Dogenzaka 2-chome Development Plan

Shibuya Station.*

*Location *: *Dogenzaka,Shibuya-ku , Tokyo.

Completion Date : 2023*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Gotanda Project*

*Gotanda Station.*

*Location : Nishigotanda 8-chome , Shinagawa-ku, Tokyo.

Completion Date : 2023

















*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Nakano Sunplaza

Nakano Station.*

*Location* : *4-1 1 Nakano , Nakano-ku , Tokyo.*

*Completion Date* : *2028

















*


----------



## Xtartrex

What a nice compendium thread, very satisfying


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Yanmar Tokyo Building*


*Tokyo Station

Location : 2-1-1, Yaesu, Chuo-ku, Tokyo 

Completion Date : 2022*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shibuya 2-chome 17 District Type 1 Urban Redevelopment Project

Shibuya Station.

Location *: *Shibuya 2-100, Shibuya-ku, Tokyo 

Completion Date :2024*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Dogenzaka 2-chome South District Type 1 Urban Redevelopment Project

Shibuya Station.

Location: 2-38 Dogenzaka, Shibuya-ku, Tokyo, etc. 

Completion Date : 2026





























*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*NIKON*

*Shinagawa Station.

Location : ** 1-5480-1 Nishioi, Shinagawa-ku, Tokyo.*

*Completion Date : ** 2024



















*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Minami Aoyama 3-chome plan*

*Omote-sando Station.

Location : 3-chome, Minami-Aoyama, Minato-ku, Tokyo 

Completion Date : September 2022*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Tokyo Mita Redevelopment Project*

*Tamachi Station.*

*Location *: 3-chome, 4-chome, Mita, Minato-ku, Tokyo 

*Completion Date *: 2022





































*December 2021 Construction Status*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Nishi-Shinjuku 5-chome North District Disaster Prevention District Development Project Building A*

*Nishi-Shinjuku-Gochome Station.

Location : **Nishi-Shinjuku 5-chome, Shinjuku-ku, Tokyo.*

*Completion Date : 2022











*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Tokyo Midtown Yaesu U/C

















*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shibuya Station Area Redevelopment Plan*

*Shibuya Station.

Location *:* Tokyoi, Shibuya-ku Shibuya Station.*

*Completion Date : **2027









































































Shibuya Scrambe Square 



















*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*W350 Project  *Set to be **world's tallest timber tower.*

*Completion Date : 2041












































*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Hamamatsucho Shibaura 1 Chome Redevelopment*

*Hamamatsucho Station.

Location : **Shibaura 1-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo.*


*Completion Date : **2030*


----------



## MarciuSky2

A Chicagoan said:


> Amazing photos, but please make sure to post the source.


Ok Sorry!!!


----------



## Igor_sp

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Toranomon-Azabudai District 2nd Phase Redevelopment.
> 
> View attachment 3450626
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450638
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450627
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450629
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450642
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450636
> *


Wow


----------



## MarciuSky2

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Toranomon-Azabudai District 2nd Phase Redevelopment
> | 325m 263m 237m | U/C*
> 
> View attachment 3507085
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507088
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507089
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507091
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545038382690365440
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546422040415989760






















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548957032232808448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548903262992355329


----------



## MarciuSky2

*WORLD TOWER RESIDENCE | 185m | U/C


















*


----------



## MarciuSky2

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Shibuya-ku Dogenzaka 2-chome Development Plan
> 
> Shibuya Station.*
> 
> *Location *: *Dogenzaka,Shibuya-ku , Tokyo.
> 
> Completion Date : 2023*
> 
> View attachment 2695539
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695541
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695544
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695546


----------



## MarciuSky2

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Gotanda Project*
> 
> *Gotanda Station.*
> 
> *Location : Nishigotanda 8-chome , Shinagawa-ku, Tokyo.
> 
> Completion Date : 2023
> 
> View attachment 2695608
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695609
> *













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546024289941405696


----------



## soren5en

_Toranomon Hills 
ingenhoven architects ( 2022 )
by Hans-Georg Esch
hgesch.de_







































































_







_


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Magnificent!!!!*


----------



## Daniiif

The redevelopment plan of the Tokyu department store in Shibuya has been announced today. The Tokyu department store will be rebuilt into a 165m tower on top of a wide base. The current building will close at the end of January 2023 and completion is in 2027. There will be retail/commercial space in the lower part, luxury-hotel Swire Hotels in the intermediate section and the rental residence in the upper part. The designer is the Norwegian firm Snøhetta

*TOKYO 東京 | Shibuya Upper West Project 渋谷アッパー・ウエスト・プロジェクト | 165m | Pro*




































Site
















https://www.tokyu-dept.co.jp/corporate/press/whats_new/2022_0721.pdf


----------



## Daniiif

Another nearby project was announced a couple of weeks ago, it is next to Shibuya crossing and Shibuya Hikarie

*TOKYO 東京 | Miyamasuzaka District Redevelopment 宮益坂地区 開発計画 | 180m | Pro*

























information:
height: 180m
floors: 33
use: Office / Hall
start: 2024
complete: 2028


----------



## Zaz965

Munwon said:


> I hate timber buildings


I think the same, I think timber is good for small houses not for 10-floor buildings


----------



## d.henney

soren5en said:


> _Toranomon Hills
> ingenhoven architects ( 2022 )
> by Hans-Georg Esch
> hgesch.de_
> 
> 
> https://www.hgesch.de/app/uploads/2022/07/Toranomon_ingenhoven_architects_06_EP04190-0264_hgesch-1800x1200.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hgesch.de/app/uploads/2022/07/Toranomon_ingenhoven_architects_21_EP04190-0244_hgesch-1871x1200.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hgesch.de/app/uploads/2022/07/Toranomon_ingenhoven_architects_12_EP04190-0323_hgesch-1803x1200.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hgesch.de/app/uploads/2022/07/Toranomon_ingenhoven_architects_16_EP04190-0202_hgesch-1783x1200.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hgesch.de/app/uploads/2022/07/Toranomon_ingenhoven_architects_17_EP04190-0214_hgesch-1811x1500.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hgesch.de/app/uploads/2022/07/Toranomon_ingenhoven_architects_13_EP04190-0085_hgesch-997x1500.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hgesch.de/app/uploads/2022/07/Toranomon_ingenhoven_architects_18_EP04190-0186_hgesch-1567x1500.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hgesch.de/app/uploads/2022/07/Toranomon_ingenhoven_architects_20_EP04190-0236_hgesch.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hgesch.de/app/uploads/2022/07/Toranomon_ingenhoven_architects_04_EP04190-0231_hgesch-1021x1500.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hgesch.de/app/uploads/2022/07/Toranomon_ingenhoven_architects_01_EP04190-0153_hgesch-986x1500.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hgesch.de/app/uploads/2022/07/Toranomon_ingenhoven_architects_09_EP04190-0233_hgesch-1239x1500.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hgesch.de/app/uploads/2022/07/Toranomon_ingenhoven_architects_05_EP04190-0017_hgesch-1740x1200.jpg


Looking great! But I think it would be better if they would replace those white surfaces with wood cladding. Somehow like the didi there:


https://artfasad.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/wood-cladding-12.jpg



I hope more of Nihons residential buildings will have an architectural quality like this. And nice: window cleaners have it easier there because they dont have to hang, they can walk. ^^


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Toranomon Hills Station Tower 265m | U/C














































*





















































地上49階、高さ265.75m「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」の建設状況！7月22日に上棟したことが発表されました（2022.7.18） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　虎ノ門で建設中の「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」(地上49階、最高高さ265.75m)です。2022年7月18日に江戸見坂かから撮影しました。その撮影から4日後の7月22日に森ビルより上棟したとが発表されています。この記事では同再開発の概要や建設状況、地図等を載せてい



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## MarciuSky2

* Park Court Jingu Kitasando The Tower 99m | U/C*


























































































地上27階、高さ約99m「パークコート神宮北参道 ザ タワー」の建設状況！六本木ヒルズと渋谷スカイからも撮影（2022.7.18） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　北参道で建設中のタワーマンション「パークコート神宮北参道 ザ タワー」(地上27階、最高高さ99.01m)です。2022年7月18日に撮影しました。総戸数471戸の三井不動産レジデンシャルによる分譲のタワーマンションで、第1期1次の最高価格は238.55㎡の3LDKで13億7000万円でし



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Proud Tower Meguro MARC 128m | U/C












































































































地上32階、高さ128.7m「プラウドタワー目黒MARC」の建設状況！目黒駅徒歩圏の分譲タワマン（2022.7.9） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　目黒駅徒歩圏で建設中のタワーマンション「プラウドタワー目黒MARC」(地上32階、最高高さ128.7m)です。2022年7月9日に撮影しました。「MEGURO MARC（メグロマーク）」内の野村不動産、ジェイアール東日本都市開発による分譲のタワーマンションです。この記事では同タワ



bluestyle.livedoor.biz




*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Tokyo World Gate Akasaka 210m | U/C




































*





































赤坂ツインタワー跡地！地上43階、高さ209.60m「赤坂トラストタワー」の建設状況！高層部はホテルとサービスアパートメント（2022.7.18） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


----------



## Igor_sp

soren5en said:


> _Toranomon Hills
> ingenhoven architects ( 2022 )
> by Hans-Georg Esch
> hgesch.de_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



I'm obsessed!!!!!!!


----------



## MarciuSky2

* Tokyo Marine Nichido New Headquarter Building Project | Proposed *





















https://www.tokiomarine-nichido.co.jp/company/release/pdf/220801_01.pdf


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Nishi-Shinjuku 5-chome North District Disaster Prevention District Development Project Building A 151m U/C

















*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Mita 3 - 4 Chome Redevelopment | 215m | U/C








*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548986047635550208


----------



## MarciuSky2

Dale said:


> ^ Wow! Sounds like demo beginning soon and actual construction starting early next year ?


Yes


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shibuya 2-chome West District Type 1 Urban Redevelopment Project 205m.*

















































































地上41階、高さ208mオフィス、高さ50m屋外施設「(仮称)渋谷二丁目西地区第一種市街地再開発事業」の環境影響評価書の縦覧開始！渋谷駅東側の大規模再開発 : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


完成予想図[出典：東京都] 　渋谷で計画されている大規模再開発「(仮称)渋谷二丁目西地区第一種市街地再開発事業」の環境影響評価書の縦覧が開始されました。右下の小さい建物がA街区で地上5階、、高さ約50mの店舗などが入る屋外施設、左の超高層ビルがB街区で地上41階、



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Park Tower Kachidoki 164m 194m U/C








*












































































































地上45階、最高高さ164.60m「パークタワー勝どきミッド」の建設状況（2022.8.22） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　勝どきで建設中の大規模タワーマンション「パークタワー勝どき」です。2022年8月22日にカレッタ汐留の無料展望室から撮影しました。左の青いネットがある方が「パークタワー勝どきミッド」(地上45階、最高高さ164.60m)、右のタワークレーンがある方が今朝のブログに載せ



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Toranomon-Azabudai District 2nd Phase Redevelopment 
| 325m 263m 237m | U/C*















































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567101295760404482


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shibuya Station Sakuragaoka Entrance Block Redevelopment 
| 180m 133m | U/C*





























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567136302369505282


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shibaura 1-Chome Rebuilding Project | 233m | Pro 233m | U/C








*













































東京モノレールからも撮影！地上43階、高さ約229m「芝浦プロジェクト 鬼S棟」の建設状況！高層部はラグジュアリーホテル「フェアモント東京」に（2022.8.22） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　芝浦一丁目の大規模再開発「芝浦プロジェクト S棟」(地上43階、高さ228.88m)の建設地です。2022年8月22日に東京モノレールの車内から撮影しました。オフィス・ホテル「フェアモント東京」・商業施設で構成される複合施設となります。この記事では同再開発の概要や建設状



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Igor_sp

*Ginza Sony Park - Ginza

















*






























Source

Source


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Tokyo from the air.*


----------



## Igor_sp

*U:up Yotsuya*

In a site located along the bustling Shinjuku Street, we designed a new urban lifestyle hub as an aggregation of small units. Aluminum panels are randomly dispersed along the 12-story building façade, reflecting the dispersed nature of our lifestyle post-Covid. The aluminum panels are printed with a detailed wood pattern that create a “komorebi” effect, which also serve to softly control the indoor environment. We were able to achieve a warm and human feel amongst the concrete and steel buildings on Shinjuku Street.

Construction Management:Index Engineering Co., Ltd.
Design：Kengo Kuma & Associtaes

Residential

Complete

*





































































*

Source


----------



## Igor_sp

*Tokyo Institute of Technology Hisao & Hiroko Taki Plaza*

Education

Complete

Located at the entrance of the Tokyo Institute of Technology, we designed a “platform” to house student activity. To maintain a clear vista of the clocktower, a prominent landmark for the campus, most of the building sits underground. Above ground, the building takes on a lush mound-like form, seamlessly integrating with the surrounding landscape. The “roof” which is composed of stepped greenery and bleachers, resonates with the green slanted wall of the adjacent library, collectively creating a green valley. The green valley serves as a new green space to invite life and activity for the students.

The line between the interior space and exterior landscape is blurred by continuing the stepped landscape into the building. This allows activities such as co-learning and joint workshops to be held simultaneously on different levels. The space flows ambiguously without clear spatial divisions, stimulating the senses of the users both visually and physically.
In order to consider many complex site conditions, we first determined the overall sectional profile of the roof, followed by the strip-like steps of the bleachers fanning out. This resulted in a roof silhouette that resembles the landscape of a river delta that spills into the campus. By exposing the twisted structure that supports the roof, the interior space yields a certain fluidity. Two architectural landscapes were created, the exterior and interior landscapes, relating to each other in a resonating harmony.


































































































































Source


----------



## Igor_sp

*Aroma Terrace*

Office

On Going

The project is for the new headquarters of the Aroma Environment Association Japan, an institution which conducts research and issues licenses related to aroma therapy. The site has a view of the swimming pool designed by Kenzo Tange for the 1964 Tokyo Olympics, which became a symbol of them. We decided to treat this view as the leading role for the project, and designed a transparent cube of glass to respond to this location.
The structure consists of an attempt to create is masonry using wood. Wood pieces are stacked up to form a tunnel-shaped space, where human bodies and aroma can interact with each other.




























Source


----------



## Igor_sp

*Edogawa City Eiko Kadono Childrens Literature Museum*

_Gallery/Museum/Cultural

On Going_

We designed a museum on the hilltop of Nagisa Park in Edogawa City, Tokyo, where people can experience the world of the author Eiko Kadono, who originated “Kiki’s Delivery Service”. 

We thought the architecture be designed starting with small units, like the little houses that often appear in the stories of Kadono. 

We arrayed small boxes following the gentle slope of the hill, and overlaid roofs for them as if they would extend themselves lightly like blooming flowers. 

Located at the bank of Edogawa river, the park offers rich natural environment – and we created an open space where people can enjoy Eiko Kadono’s vision of the world through the five physical senses.
_ 


































































































_

Source


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shibuya 2-chome District 17 District Type 1 Urban Redevelopment Project 122m































































渋谷ヒカリエとデッキで接続！地上23階、高さ約123m「渋谷二丁目17地区第一種市街地再開発事業」の建設状況（2022.8.31） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　渋谷駅近くの再開発「渋谷二丁目17地区第一種市街地再開発事業」(地上23階、高さ122.86m)の建設地です。2022年8月31日に「渋谷ヒカリエ」の3階から撮影しました。この記事では同再開発の概要や建設状況、地図等を載せています。



bluestyle.livedoor.biz




*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Tokyo Ekimae Yaesu 1-Chome East District Redevelopment 250m*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Nishi-Shinjuku 5-chome North District Disaster Prevention Block Development Project Building A U/C




































*


























地上33階、高さ151.40m「西新宿五丁目北地区防災街区整備事業 A棟」の建設状況！19階以上はラ・トゥールに（2022.9.12） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　西新宿五丁目で建設中の「(仮称)西新宿五丁目北地区防災街区整備事業 A棟」(地上33階、高さ151.40m)です。青梅街道の中野坂上側から2022年9月12日に撮影しました。下半分がオフィス、上半分が賃貸マンションとなる複合施設となります。この記事では同ビルの概要や建設状



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Igor_sp

*Livio



































































































*

Source


----------



## Igor_sp

*Crevia*
_
Shinjuku


*












































*_

Source


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Toranomon Hills Station Tower 265m U/C*

















































































地上49階、高さ265.75m「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」の建設状況！桜田通り上空の大規模歩行者デッキの建設も開始（2022.9.17） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　虎ノ門で建設中の「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」(地上49階、最高高さ265.75m)です。2022年9月17日に北東側から撮影しました。「虎ノ門ヒルズ」を構成するビルの中では最も高い超高層ビルとなります。この記事では同ビルの概要や建設状況、地図等を載せています。



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shinjuku Station West Exit Area Development Plan 260m































































小田急百貨店新宿本店が10月3日から解体工事に着手！跡地には低層部に商業施設が入る地上48階、高さ約260m「新宿駅西口地区開発計画」を建設へ : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


イメージパース[出典：東急不動産] 　新宿駅の西口で計画されている「新宿駅西口地区開発計画」(地上48階、高さ約260m)の完成予想図です。計画地は2022年10月2日に営業終了する「小田急百貨店新宿本店」の跡地で10月3日からは解体工事に着手します。この記事では同再開発



bluestyle.livedoor.biz




*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*City Tower Ayase 118m











 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567847589009321984*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Toranomon 2-Chome Redevelopment 185m








*




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577527878899884034


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Ginza Place / Klein Dytham architecture + TAISEI DESIGN Planners Architects & Engineers.*


Architects: Klein Dytham architecture, TAISEI DESIGN Planners Architects & Engineers
Area : 7350 m²
Year : 2017
Photographs : Nacasa & Partners


----------



## Daniiif

Daniiif said:


> There is also another interesting redevelopment that will completely transform the West exit of Ikebukuro Station, one of Japan's busiest ones despite not being exactly a central location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have any information concerning heights but we do have a rendering of the project. It was released in 2017 so there might be some changes eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from the floor count (c. 50) the main tower could end up above 250m if it's not residential. Construction should start in 2023 so it's not so imminent


Some news on this. During a meeting held last week, this project and the Shinagawa Station Block became the 47th and 48th projects to be added to the National Strategic Special Zone list, which allows for speedier approval procedures and relaxation of height restrictions. Both are expected to be approved next year, so it shouldn't be long until they are revealed to the public








A few unofficial images as well as a model also leaked, showing both different podiums and layouts. All 3 towers are likely to exceed 200m if the model heights are accurate










































https://twitter.com/Mr_Tarinn


Right next to this project in the model above you can also glimpse a new high rise that will replace the current Marui department store. Earlier this year it was only announced that it will be 140m with 28 floors but that didn't come with renderings


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Nihonbashi 1-Chome Central District Redevelopment 284m U/C


















*



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532981489452822528


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Toranomon-Azabudai District 2nd Phase Redevelopment 
| 325m 263m 237m | U/C*
























































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583067963858747393


























高さ日本一の超高層ビル！地上64階、高さ330m「麻布台ヒルズ A街区」の建設状況！最上部はアマンレジデンス東京（2022.10.21〜22） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　虎ノ門・麻布台地区で建設中の「麻布台ヒルズ」です。2022年10月22日に六本木ヒルズの展望台から撮影しました。中央が地上64階、高さ約330mのA街区で、完成時には高さ日本一となる超高層ビルで、最上部は最低価格10億円とも噂される「アマンレジデンス東京」(総戸数91戸



bluestyle.livedoor.biz
























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584149416847454208


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Park Tower Kachidoki Mid & South | 195m 165m | U/C


















*














































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584049900852981760


----------



## Daniiif

*Harajuku Quest Reconstruction Plan*
Press release: 新生「原宿クエスト」着工 -表参道と奥原宿をつなぎ、都市の奥行きをつくりだす-│NTT都市開発
*















*








*







*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Classy Tower Shinjuku Gyoen 132m

















*





































*October 2022*













































公式HPオープンした地上35階、高さ132m「クラッシィタワー新宿御苑」の建設状況！新宿御苑近くの分譲タワマン（2022.10.25） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


クラッシィタワー新宿御苑 公式HP[出典：公式HP] 　新宿御苑近くで建設中の「クラッシィタワー新宿御苑」(地上35階、高さ132.15m)の公式HPがオープンしました。住友商事と三菱地所レジデンスによる分譲のタワーマンションで2023年3月上旬から販売開始予定となっています。



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Ariake South Section H 82m*



















*Nothing Going on at the moment.*




































有明で計画されているテレビ朝日による超高層ビル“有明南H区画”


有明南H区画 有明南H区画は、東京都江東区有明3丁目で計画されている地上12階、高さ83.1ｍの超高層ビルです。開発区域は、有明の「アニヴェルセル東京ベイ」跡地に位置しており、コンセプトは臨海副都心の更なるMICE機能強化とにぎわい創出に資する「にぎわい・文化発信拠点」の創造となっています。周辺施設と連携した国際会議や展示会場としても活用可能な多目的ホールを整備し、年間約120万人の来場を見込んでいるほか、テレビ...




skyscraper-urban-development-institute.com


----------



## Daniiif

*Shibuya*
























新宿好き,福永真久


----------



## Daniiif

I don't remember if I posted this already, probably not. Whatever
Discussions among landowners are ongoing for a large-scale Sumitomo-led redevelopment located in Roppongi 3-Chome next to the Sumitomo Fudosan Roppongi Grand Tower. Discussions started several years ago and a photo of the model of the future district revealed in 2018 features a tall building (260-270m?). Hopefully Sumitomo will make an announcement soon.
























A skyscraper is almost certain to be there, 3 proposals regarding the base and the low rises were apparently discussed








Plan 1








Plan 2








Plan 3













Archive List for 六本木三丁目東地区まちづくり | （有）連健夫建築研究室


Archive List for 六本木三丁目東地区まちづくり




muraji.jp




Initial discussions were held to decide whether to go for 1 tower or 2 towers, but the plan for 2 towers was eventually shelved








It's also interesting to notice that the model of plan B (below) initially showed a tower of the same scale as the Roppongi Grand Tower (230m) but this model was probably more about the layout of the buildings and the public space...still, the fact that in the more recent models it's quite taller is a welcoming sign that the scale of the new tower is not purely indicative


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Tokyu Kabukicho Tower | 225m | U/C








*




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585194533939122176


----------



## Zaz965

this photo shows the thickest buildings in tokyo: toranomon azabudai and roppongi hills


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Minami-Ikebukuro 2-Chome District Redevelopment | 190m 182m | U/C








*





































名称はグランドシティタワー池袋！？東池袋駅直結52階・47階ツインタワマン「南池袋二丁目C地区第一種市街地再開発事業」の建設状況（2022.9.30） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　池袋で建設中のツインタワーマンション「南池袋二丁目C地区第一種市街地再開発事業」の建設地です。2022年9月30日に「サンシャイン60」の展望台から撮影しました。手前が地上52階、高さ190mの北街区、後ろが地上47階、高さ182mの南街区で、両街区合わせて1495戸となる大



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Nakano 2-Chome Redevelopment | 147m & 117m | U/C









*










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582021747880366082


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Tamachi Tower | 156m | U/C*






































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578673204620451841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584433788049715200


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Chuo University Surugadai Memorial Hall Replacement Project 
| 96m | U/C*













































御茶ノ水で建設が進む超高層校舎“中央大学 (仮称)駿河台記念館建替計画”2022年10月建設状況


中央大学 (仮称)駿河台記念館建替計画 中央大学 (仮称)駿河台記念館建替計画は東京都千代田区神田駿河台で建設中の地上20階、地下1階、高さ91.38mの超高層校舎です。立地は御茶ノ水駅南側、お茶の水仲通りに面した日本大学理工学部タワー・スコラや三井住友海上駿河台ビル新館などのある街区の北西側に位置しています。中央大学は2023年度までに建て替えを行い、専門職大学院法務研究科及び戦略経営研究科を移転させる計画として...




skyscraper-urban-development-institute.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Tokyu Kabukicho Tower Looking Neat.



































*









































*To be Completed in April 2023.









地上48階、高さ225m「東急歌舞伎町タワー」の建設状況！2023年4月14日開業のZepp、劇場、シネコン、商業、2つのホテル等が入る複合施設 : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　歌舞伎町で建設中の「東急歌舞伎町タワー」(地上48階、高さ約225m)です。2022年11月3日に撮影しました。店舗、映画館、劇場、ライブホール、2つのホテル等で構成される複合施設で2023年4月14日(金)に開業、ホテルは2023年5月19日(金)に開業することが発表されています。



bluestyle.livedoor.biz




*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Atago District Type 1 Urban Redevelopment Project 160m*













































地上43階、高さ約160mタワマン「(仮称)愛宕地区第一種市街地再開発事業」の基盤整備や既存建物解体状況（2022.10.21） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　東京都港区愛宕のタワーマンション「(仮称)愛宕地区第一種市街地再開発事業」(地上43階、高さ約160m)の計画地です。2022年10月21日に撮影しました。敷地の背後には愛宕山があり、すぐ近くには「虎ノ門ヒルズ」の超高層ビル群がある立地で、現在は基盤整備や既存建物の解



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Igor_sp

*Daikanyama Town Project




























2023*

Source


----------



## Igor_sp

*reload*
commercial building shimokitazawa tokyo






































































































COMPLETION DATE: JUNE 2021

Source


----------



## Igor_sp

*House in Kamiyamacho - Shibuya*

private residence tokyo









































































































































COMPLETION DATE: OCTOBER 2021

Source


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Park Court Jingu Kitasando "The Tower" 99m.








*



































































































地上27階、高さ約99m「パークコート神宮北参道 ザ タワー」の建設状況！低層部以外の外観は完成しています（2022.10.25） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　北参道で建設中のタワーマンション「パークコート神宮北参道 ザ タワー」(地上27階、最高高さ99.01m)です。2022年10月25日に撮影しました。三井不動産レジデンシャルによる分譲のタワーマンションで、11月中旬からは第3期5次の販売開始予定となっています。この記事では



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Daniiif

*Toranomon Azabudai Project*
Good progress on the low rises, cladding work seems to be about to start
























Mr.たりん


----------



## MarciuSky2

*A Very unique Hotel Project is Being proposed Asakusa in Tokyo.

Tokyo Odyssey, which handles the planning, design, and interior construction of commercial facilities, has announced that it has started a unique new hotel project near Asakusa, Tokyo. The design concept of the project is "a hotel that transcends time and is reprinted". In response to the client's desire to build a symbolic building with a retro design reminiscent of Ryounkaku in Asakusa, a hotel with a design imitating Ryounkaku, the tallest building in Japan during the Meiji period, is planned.*




































「浅草十二階」が令和に復活！？『東京オデッセイ』が設計・監理を担当、凌雲閣を模したデザインのホテル計画が凄い


出展：東京オデッセイ ポストコロナを見据え、賑わいを取り戻しつつある浅草に程近い場所で「浅草十二階」を思わせる復刻ホテルが計画されています。発表されたのはコロナ禍前の2019年4月なので、現在の状況は解りませんが、明治の ...




saitoshika-west.com


----------



## Igor_sp

Daniiif said:


> *Toranomon Azabudai Project*
> Good progress on the low rises, cladding work seems to be about to start
> View attachment 4112136
> 
> View attachment 4112130
> 
> View attachment 4112142
> 
> Mr.たりん



Information on the price of the apartments and if they are all sold?


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Toranomon-Azabudai District 2nd Phase Redevelopment | 325m 263m 237m | U/C


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591374116489433088*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Yaesu 1-chome North District Type 1 Urban Redevelopment Project 217m *



























地上21階、高さ112.48m「新呉服橋ビル」の解体工事着手！跡地には「八重洲一丁目北地区第一種市街地再開発事業」として地上44階、高さ217mの超高層ビル建設へ : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


イメージパース[出典：東京都] 　八重洲の北端で計画されている「八重洲一丁目北地区第一種市街地再開発事業」(地上44階、高さ約217m)の完成予想図です。建設地は「新呉服橋ビル」(地上21階、高さ112.48m)等がある場所で、大成建設を施工者として解体工事に着手しました。



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Tokyo Mita Redevelopment Project Office Tower 215m








































































*








三田・田町・品川エリア高さナンバーワン！地上42階、高さ215m「東京三田再開発プロジェクト」の建設状況（2022.11.5） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　三田で建設中のオフィスビル「東京三田再開発プロジェクト・オフィスタワー（三田三・四丁目地区第一種市街地再開発事業 複合棟-1）」(地上42階、高さ215m)です。2022年11月5日に撮影しました。住友不動産によるオフィスビルで周辺エリアでは最も高い建物となります。こ



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Kasuga Building Reconstruction Plan 100m








*

*Demolition status:

















*



























外装モックアップ設置！地上20階、高さ100m「(仮称)春日ビル建替計画」の計画地の様子（2022.11.5） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


イメージパース[出典：東京都港区] 　田町・三田駅近くで計画されている「(仮称)春日ビル建替計画」(地上20階、高さ約100m)の完成予想図です。中央日本土地建物によるオフィスビルで敷地内には三田駅の出入口が設置されます。この記事では同再開発の概要や既存建物解体状



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## MarciuSky2

* Minami-Ikebukuro 2-Chome District 1 Urban Redevelopment Project 190m



















*


























東京メトロ有楽町線東池袋駅直結の超高層ツインタワーマンション“グランドシティタワー池袋／南池袋二丁目C地区第一種市街地再開発事業”2022年10月末建設状況


グランドシティタワー池袋／南池袋二丁目C地区第一種市街地再開発事業 グランドシティタワー池袋は、東京都豊島区南池袋で建設が進む南池袋二丁目C地区第一種市街地再開発事業 北棟(Ⅰ-Ⅰ街区)で、地上52階、地下2階、高さ190m、総戸数878戸の超高層タワーマンションとなります。南池袋二丁目C地区第一種市街地再開発事業は、東京都豊島区南池袋で建設中の地上52階、地下2階、高さ190m、総戸数878戸の北棟(Ⅰ-Ⅰ街区)と、地上47階、地...




skyscraper-urban-development-institute.com


----------



## Daniiif

Minato district










https://twitter.com/kiriyasan_1123


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Toranomon-Azabudai District 2nd Phase Redevelopment | 325m 263m 237m | U/C



































*



































































































































































高さ日本一のタワマン建設中！262m＆237m「麻布台ヒルズ B街区」と流線型建物群の「麻布台ヒルズ C街区」の建設状況（2022.11.27） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　虎ノ門・麻布台地区で建設中の「麻布台ヒルズ」です。2022年11月27日に六本木ヒルズの展望台から撮影しました。一番大きな超高層ビルが地上64階、高さ約330mのA街区で、中央で建設中のタワーマンションが地上54階、高さ237.20mとなる「麻布台ヒルズレジデンス」の東棟(B



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## MarciuSky2

* Toranomon Hills Station Tower 265m




















































































































*

*Edomizaka Terrace*



















*Block A-2*



























地上49階、高さ265.75m「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」の建設状況！太さが変わるデザインの超高層ビル（2022.11.27） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　虎ノ門で建設中の「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」(地上49階、最高高さ265.75m)です。東京タワーから撮影しました。南面は上部に向かって太くなり、北面は逆に下部に向かって太くなるデザインにより独特なフォルムになっています。この記事では同ビルの概要や建設状



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Tokyo Marine Nichido New Headquarter Building Project 100m




















 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598253156164521984*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shibuya Station Sakuragaoka Entrance Block Redevelopment 
| 180m 133m | U/C*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596644593898258432


----------



## Daniiif

Shibuya station by night
















Source


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Park Court Jingu Kitasando The Tower | 99m | U/C*












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607295493591433216


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Azabudai Hills 麻布台ヒルズ | 325m 263m 237m | U/C*















































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611329583437217797


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Park Tower Kachidoki Mid & South | 195m 165m | U/C


























*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611987913239310336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611312899095678977


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shibuya Station Sakuragaoka Entrance Block Redevelopment | 180m 133m | U/C











 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611316657565364225*


----------



## MarciuSky2

* Tokyo World Gate Akasaka | 210m | U/C













































*













































地上43階、高さ209.14m「赤坂トラストタワー」の建設状況！赤坂ツインタワー跡地のオフィスビルで高層部はホテル・サービスアパートメント（2022.12.29） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　溜池山王駅近くで森トラストが建設中の「赤坂トラストタワー」(地上43階、高さ209.14m)です。2022年12月29日に東側のアメリカ大使館近くから撮影しました。建設地は「赤坂ツインタワー」跡地で高層部にホテル・サービスアパートメントが入るオフィスビルになります。こ



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Toranomon Hills Station Tower | 266m | U/C


























*




































地上49階、高さ265.75m「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」の建設状況！見る角度によって形が変わる超高層オフィスビル（2022.12.29） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　虎ノ門ヒルズで建設中の超高層オフィスビル「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」(地上49階、最高高さ265.75m)です。2022年12月29日に北東側から撮影しました。見る角度面によって形が変わって見える独特なデザインとなっています。この記事では同ビルの概要や建設状況、



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------

